# The Official Kingdom Hearts II Discussion Thread



## Seany (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, i decided to make this discussion thread since some people have mentioned about it and this game is so awesome so it deserves a thread.

For updates on this game check 

this chick

so lets discuss away!


----------



## trinty (Nov 29, 2005)

kick ass,lol


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Nov 29, 2005)

*5 things that excite me the most about KH2.*

5-Sora + "Tron cycles" = Badass!


4-Rockin' with Stitch.


3-Version change!


2-This Card!

Sora must have it for a reason.

1-Fighting an ARMY of heartless!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2005)

Stich is probably a summoning.

Anyway, I anticipate this game more than any other game coming out next year (yes, even more than Zelda).


----------



## Seany (Nov 29, 2005)

Lol i hope that card is a pass to disney land. And i forgot about tron cycles!  cannot wait! march is gonna be the best month next year.


----------



## trinty (Nov 29, 2005)

does eneyone know when the exact date is?
for the release date of kh2


----------



## Seany (Nov 29, 2005)

Release date is 22nd of december for japan, lucky guys 
and for the rest its on 24 of february apparently.


----------



## Gene (Nov 29, 2005)

"Also Yuna and Rikku appear to be a summon as well.(Makes sense since they're so tiny)" - Link removed

What do they mean when they say that?


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Nov 29, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Release date is 22nd of december for japan, lucky guys
> and for the rest its on 24 of february apparently.


I thought it was in March.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

The North American Official website:


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 29, 2005)

GamesAreFun posted a pretty pig update about Kingdom Hearts II a few days ago.  I suggest reading it: Balkongo


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 30, 2005)

I found the theme song for KHII

if it doesn't work, then directly copy and paste it to yur address bar


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2005)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> I thought it was in March.




well i went on gameplay.co.uk and it says 24 of feb, so maybe UK gets it first? lol unlikely though

edit: and i love passion! thanks alot for posting it


----------



## trinty (Nov 30, 2005)

when is it coming out/


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2005)

duno really, must be between february and march. Dam i just can't get enough of passion, i think it fits the game so well. Just makes me want it even more lol!


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Nov 30, 2005)

Man i'm with ya! The game looks so damn good it's drivin me nuts! It's gonna be one heck of a year when it comes out.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Nov 30, 2005)

*New summons: YRP & Chicken Little!?*


Apparently Chicken Little, Yuna, Rikku and Paine are going to be summons. We can see Yuna and Rikku in one of the trailers so I know they are real but I'm not so sure about Chicken Little.

(Source:)


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 30, 2005)

I won't believe Chicken Little is in it until I see an actual news story on it.  Blurry scans uploaded on photobucket don't seem all that reputable to me.  If there's a real source let us know, but until then, I'll remain skeptic.  Of course, the notion of Chicken Little being a summon isn't too outlandish, seeing as the movie and KHII were being created in the same time frame.

RPGFan has KHII's release date as Spring '06 and IGN has TBA '06.  There is no confirmed release date yet.


----------



## Gene (Nov 30, 2005)

Yuna and gang are gonna be summons?! Shouldn't they just be real characters instead?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't wait for this game, is there anyone here who can't wait, and is going to buy the Japanese version?


----------



## Steel Guardian (Nov 30, 2005)

Donald needs to have his Scrooge costume. Hell, even Darkwing Duck if that's allowed in. 

Then maybe Tale Spin...


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Nov 30, 2005)

*Can Japanese games play on an PS2 American system?*



			
				Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> I can't wait for this game, is there anyone here who can't wait, and is going to buy the Japanese version?


I may order the Japanese version just for the voice acting after I play the American version a few times so I would know what to do.


----------



## Gene (Nov 30, 2005)

They should have an option in the game for the japanese dailogue with english subtitles like a dvd. That would give me a reason to play the game for a fourth time.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 2, 2005)

New comercial out:Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sephiroth!!!! And Riku in DD city!!!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 2, 2005)

Woot Sephiroth!!!!


----------



## trinty (Dec 2, 2005)

sephiroth kicks ass, is he in the new KH2 game?


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 2, 2005)

trinty said:
			
		

> sephiroth kicks ass, is he in the new KH2 game?



Unless I posted the wrong one, the link in my post above should answer that for you. 

Or you just check this image: Sort of like this one


----------



## trinty (Dec 2, 2005)

kick ass. is it form KH2?


----------



## Vilnius (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy.
Shit.
Yes.

Needless to say, I'm somehow even more excited.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 2, 2005)

This game just gets better and better ... like butter


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 3, 2005)

KH2 Comerical she sucked FATBOY's small penis...


Comerical screens

The people at Square Enix are the only ones who can make Mickey Mouse badass.


Cloud and...Sephiroth!


Auron attacks Hercules!




Deep Dive Riku!




			
				Techno Goku said:
			
		

> "Also Yuna and Rikku appear to be a summon as well.(Makes sense since they're so tiny)" - Link removed
> 
> What do they mean when they say that?


----------



## Yondaime the Hokage (Dec 3, 2005)

i'm on the kh2.co.uk site and i realy cant wait for the game becasue of all these sweet pictures, i want to play it now!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 3, 2005)

This game WILL own us all.

Holy shit. ing

----------

Does anyone have high qualitiy Kingdom Hearts II pics? Not in-game pics though, but high quality art pics made my the game's art staff.


----------



## Yondaime the Hokage (Dec 3, 2005)

what does this picture mean? does sora change colors during the game? if he does im fine with that, all the colors make him look awesome


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 3, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> This game WILL own us all.
> 
> Holy shit. ing



People won't know what hit them until they're on the ground twitching and foaming at the mouth....and ears. XD



			
				Yondaime the hokage said:
			
		

> what does this picture mean? does sora change colors during the game? if he does im fine with that, all the colors make him look awesome



His clothes changes colors depending on who he's fused with in battle.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 3, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> This game WILL own us all.
> 
> Holy shit. ing
> 
> ...



Yes, the game will own me until I beat it. Good thing this semester will be over.

Artwork:


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 3, 2005)

*Comercial Script*



			
				Sinjitsu Maester said:
			
		

> KH2 Comerical she sucked FATBOY's small penis...


Sora: The Heart isn't made only of pain and sadness. It is also full of many other things.

Riku: No one can oppose what the heart orders. 

Kairi: I wanted to meet...


----------



## Vilnius (Dec 4, 2005)

I saw Namine in that commercial, which gives me hope that there will be a lot of connections to Chain of Memories.  I don't want to have played that game for nothing (despite it being awesome).


----------



## Yondaime the Hokage (Dec 4, 2005)

i dont have gba so i never played chain of memories, only beat the first one but hopefully i wont be left out on things


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 7, 2005)

*Final Fantasy 6's Setzer and a better look at YRP*



P.S. According to  we my have a new trailer in a few days/weeks.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 8, 2005)

New trailer images out.

To pick a random couple:

*Spoiler*: _Holy Sweetness!!_ 










Find the rest at KHU.


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 8, 2005)

I love kingdom hearts! but I hate that they didn't put enough final fantasy stuff in it. hopefully in the second it will. I guess this game is more fore kiddies. The end secret bosses and other secrets where though tho.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 8, 2005)

I.............NEED.......IT....NOW im dieing for this game i thought the first game was cool before everybody started playing it shame on everyone who ever dissed the first game!. God im getting the Japan version and the American one i just need to play it.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 8, 2005)

Why Setzer? He was never that great of a character.  I personally would've wanted to see ol' crazy Kekfa in KH2.


----------



## Gene (Dec 8, 2005)

I think I'll die if I don't play this game soon.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 8, 2005)

Vilnius said:
			
		

> I won't believe Chicken Little is in it until I see an actual news story on it.  Blurry scans uploaded on photobucket don't seem all that reputable to me.  If there's a real source let us know, but until then, I'll remain skeptic.  Of course, the notion of Chicken Little being a summon isn't too outlandish, seeing as the movie and KHII were being created in the same time frame.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 8, 2005)

loco said:
			
		

> I love kingdom hearts! but I hate that they didn't put enough final fantasy stuff in it. hopefully in the second it will. I guess this game is more fore kiddies. The end secret bosses and other secrets where though tho.


Final fantasy stuff?  I wanted to see more square stuff in general.  It'd be cool if they added some Enix stuff in this one too, but I doubt it.  It'd be so cool to see Crono and the gang chopping people to bits and stuff too, but the game'll still be good mostlikely with out them.  I just wish they didn't change cloud's look to his AC look.  I felt that his KH 1 look was the coolest on, besides that wing.


----------



## spirit3d (Dec 9, 2005)

> I personally would've wanted to see ol' crazy Kekfa in KH2.


Seeing that Kefka is an ebil man who wanted to blow up the world, I doubt that he would be in. He isn't even half as pretty as Sephiroth anyway. 
/Setzer fangirl. 

Dunno if you guys have gotten the word, I didn't check the last few pages...but here is Aerith...in her Before Crisis (FF VII cellphone game) outfit.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 9, 2005)

spirit3d said:
			
		

> Seeing that Kefka is an ebil man who wanted to blow up the world, I doubt that he would be in. He isn't even half as pretty as Sephiroth anyway.
> /Setzer fangirl.
> 
> Dunno if you guys have gotten the word, I didn't check the last few pages...but here is Aerith...in her Before Crisis (FF VII cellphone game) outfit.


Oh cool pic.  Kefka was still a tougher boss than Sephiroth though , but why wouldn't he be allowed in due to him wanting to blow up the world?  (which he kinda succeded in).  Sephiroth wanted to do a similar thing as well.  I still think he won't get put in though since the game seems to be geared more towards newer FF games and stuff.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 9, 2005)

*Part of the new trailer*

pez_dispencer


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 9, 2005)

Some more KH@ stuff

I looked for this but I couldnt find it.  I hope I didnt post anyhting to old.

The Worlds

*Spoiler*: __ 



Twilight Town(Original)
Hollow bastion(Original)
Disney Castle(Disney)
Destiny Island(Original)
Deep Dive City(Original)
Beast Castle (Beauty and the Beast)
Land of Dragons(Mulan)
Port Royal (Pirates of the Carribean)
Timeless River(Steamboat Willie)
Pride Lands(Lion King)
Underworld(Hercules)
Agrabah(Aladdin)
Atlantica(The little mermaid)
Halloween Town/ Christmas Town(The Nightmare Before Christmas)
100 Acre Woods(Winnie the Pooh)
Space Paranoid(TRON)


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 9, 2005)

You guys should check out some amv's about the new trailers etc...

Good god they own



Search


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 9, 2005)

Vivi going to be in this?!?!?!  SWEET!


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is some info from Link removed

-Neverland will NOT be returning.
-Kingdom Hearts 2 will have 2x the cutscenes of Kingdom Hearts 1, or more.
-Party member behavior can be set in greater detail.
And a boss fight where you can fly (Possibly in Argrabah on the Carpet? Or maybe Mulan world.)
- There will be a surprise the first time you travel to a new world.
- There are more elaborate gimmicks in each world than last time.
- It may take as long as 8 hours to complete some worlds. (!!! WHOA!)
- Because reaction commands in battle are instant, you can miss them often. 
- There will be two types of continues for boss fights. 
- It will take about three hours from the opening sequence to the first appearance of the title. (You know how in KH1 you had to do the awakening and then choose your paths with Wakka and Selphie and Tidus and then you fight Darkside and then when you see Kairi and Riku and Sora running on the beach you finally see "Kingdom Hearts" appear on screen? Well it will take about 3 hours to get to the "Kingdom Hearts 2" screen. WHOA)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 9, 2005)

JESUS CHRIST!

They're really depending on the fact that we have no lives!

3 hours of gameplay in KH1, I could get to level 18 fighting Riku on the islands!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 9, 2005)

Steamboat Willie is gonna own I love mickey mouse


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Dec 9, 2005)

I love mickey mouse too! I can't wait to play in that world man. I really am looking forward to how they voiced the other new characters in the game. :


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 9, 2005)

*Skateboarding mini-game*



-BHK has a part-time job where he rides around town on his skateboard, likely meaning he's an errand boy.
-In the beginning of the game, you have to mail 5 letters and put up 20 posters (for The Struggle.)
-Twilight Town is big and riding the skateboard feels natural.
-BHK's commands on the skateboard are Method Grab, 360 (flip, not spin), and Airwalk.
()


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, they even managed to put some Tony Hawk in!


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 9, 2005)

HOLY HELL I NEED IT MORE THEN EVER NOW! Sinjitsu Maester where do you get this amazing information are you a spy!?


----------



## EndlessRain (Dec 9, 2005)

Niceeee info Sin..3 hours omg xD


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> HOLY HELL I NEED IT MORE THEN EVER NOW! Sinjitsu Maester where do you get this amazing information are you a spy!?


He put the link right under the info.  

Loco, just because the game is heavily connected to Disney doesn't mean that the game is targeted towards "kiddies".  I'm 17... I can't wait to play the game, and I know people A LOT older than me who want to play it just as badly, if not more than me.

They'll have loads of Final Fantasy stuff in this game.  YuRiPa, Auron, most of the characters from FFVII (wearing their FFVII: AC clothes), and not to mention characters from other Final Fantasy games that I never played.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats so true excellence153 but 8 hours for a single world thats crazy!


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> Thats so true excellence153 but 8 hours for a single world thats crazy!


What exactly are you referring to, again?  The amount of time it takes to complete all of the objectives in a world?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 10, 2005)

This game will be the best game ever.


----------



## spirit3d (Dec 10, 2005)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Loco, just because the game is heavily connected to Disney doesn't mean that the game is targeted towards "kiddies".  I'm 17...


*Gasp!* But the age under your user pic says 22!  


			
				BlackBeret said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm most interested in the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tron world. Seems that Sora and gang get lost in a....computer? Funny stuff.


 : 


> Kefka was still a tougher boss than Sephiroth though


Oh...I agree. Kefka pwns Sephiroth, in terms of Final fantasy ultimate bosses, but I didn't think Kefka would be in KHII for the sole reason..well.. it's Disney, and although it's geared to older players too, Kefka isn't what you would say...aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## シュイン (Dec 10, 2005)

I just went on imdb and they have voice actors listed for Vincent valentine and Tifa lockheart...

as they are the only 2 still unknow I doubt they are there cause I didn't see them in any pic, trailer, or commercial or I must be blind..

this game will freaking own...if your already playing 100+ hours on the game how about mastering the game perfectly damn square I love you for making a massive long KH 

ow and didn't they say if Kingdom hearts 2 sold well there would be a three...well they can already start making that cause this one will sell like fire..

ow And don't forget the intro is made by the AC team


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 10, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Stich is probably a summoning.
> 
> Anyway, I anticipate this game more than any other game coming out next year (yes, even more than Zelda).




hell yeah...although MGS4 is right up there with this bad boy.


----------



## Seany (Dec 10, 2005)

great info! i cannot beilieve how good this game is! gonna be my favourite game
ever. And from the looks of it, its going to take a long time to complete, kick ass!!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 10, 2005)

You know, i might even jack off to this game...damn that would be awesome...i mean it makes me slightly hard each time i see a screen.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting the Japanese version when it comes out.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 10, 2005)

Has everyone here seen this?


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 11, 2005)

*XIII Order members and a hot looking Kairi*


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

spirit3d said:
			
		

> *Gasp!* But the age under your user pic says 22!


Touche'... but yeah, I was just trying to make a point.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 11, 2005)

is that kairi? she starting to look hott...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2005)

Wait, so it's confirmed that girl is Kairi?

I mean, I know it'd make sense, what with Selphie there, but there's a 100% confirmation?


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 11, 2005)

OMG...I never finished chain of memories.  Can some give my a summary since chain of memories is suppose to tie the kingdom hearts and kingdom hearts 2 together.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2005)

icoselitham said:
			
		

> OMG...I never finished chain of memories.  Can some give my a summary since chain of memories is suppose to tie the kingdom hearts and kingdom hearts 2 together.




You could read the important parts of the Script.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Dose the goofyness of this game bother anyone?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Wait, so it's confirmed that girl is Kairi?
> 
> I mean, I know it'd make sense, what with Selphie there, but there's a 100% confirmation?


Yeah... it has been for a few months now.

Kakihara... how is it goofy (besides the fact that Goofy is in it  )?


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> This game will be the best game ever.



I love you too.There's also going to be the upcoming FF XII sometime in 2006 and FF VII Dirges of Cerberus and the Zelda Twilight Princess game and a new .Hack game...badass year.And Halo 3? And I got more...Atelier Iris 2..new Tales game..woot.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

How dose that quote warrent a "I love you too"?


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> How dose that quote warrent a "I love you too"?



My own personnal humor.And I'm not homosexual.I just like saying that, and Tenshi's one of my friends.

O, and to anyone who haven't seen it already, check it out?

Wtf at Tron: 
Cid and Yuffie cameos win


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

I see....
I dont' get it crossovers can be quite fun and rare, but _this_.....its like dilluteing good juice with some juices that you don't like, and some that you do....


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I see....
> I dont' get it crossovers can be quite fun and rare, but _this_.....its like dilluteing good juice with some juices that you don't like, and some that you do....




Well, I can certainly tell you that out of all theories I had for Kingdom Hearts 2, not once did I ever imagine that Tron'd be part of the game..haha.


----------



## nartoro (Dec 11, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, i decided to make this discussion thread since some people have mentioned about it and this game is so awesome so it deserves a thread.
> 
> For updates on this game check
> 
> ...



i use to have the game 1 i am going to get two.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup that part is pretty neat.....


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 11, 2005)

This is will be the definitive game of 2006...i dont care what all my GCN fanboys say(yes it'll prolly be the best Zelda) but it wont be as good as Sora and co.

Hell, didnt KH and Wind Waker come out the same year? sorry but KH beat that game to a pulp too.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> This is will be the definitive game of 2006...i dont care what all my GCN fanboys say(yes it'll prolly be the best Zelda) but it wont be as good as Sora and co.
> 
> Hell, didnt KH and Wind Waker come out the same year? sorry but KH beat that game to a pulp too.


Link bends over to King Mickey.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 11, 2005)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> Wtf at Tron:
> Cid and Yuffie cameos win


ok the people from Tron look... iffy But Sora looks like a Pimped out Megaman EXE


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> ok the people from Tron look... iffy But Sora looks like a Pimped out Megaman EXE




Yeah, you're right..I always felt Sora's Tronish outfit looked somewhat familliar..he's been Megamanified xD


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 11, 2005)

Right under the red tron guy there seems to be a Giant mech, and it looks like part of the game


----------



## Seany (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi there, kinda of topic but, iv been playing kingdom hearts chain of memories and im stuck on how to get a lvl 1 blue card for castle oblivion door, iv tried going on 3rd floor for ages but still nothing, so anyone know a way to get it, any help would be great.


----------



## Seany (Dec 11, 2005)

sadly i have and it says nothing but go on 3rd floor and keep fighting, but its been 4 hours now...


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Right under the red tron guy there seems to be a Giant mech, and it looks like part of the game


I think they just changed sections too quickly in the magazine layout.

Don't get your hopes up... there hasn't been any news about mechs in KH2.


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> sadly i have and it says nothing but go on 3rd floor and keep fighting, but its been 4 hours now...




Then I'm sorry I can't help you...maybe you forgot something, or did something wrong? Hmm..


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 11, 2005)

The Tron outfit would be awesome...without the gay helmet.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

It's rumored that the BHK's name will be "Nechi"... but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

The only thing I find frustrating with Kingdom Hearts 2 is that there doesn't seem to be any hints whatsoever that there could possibly be cameos from old Final Fantasy games characters and old Square Enix games...I'd certainly like to see people like Cecil and Shadow and all those guys..althought I believe Black Mage is in Kingdom Hearts 2.

Square Enix made more than just Final Fantasy titles so we should see characters from those games, too.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 11, 2005)

Sinjitsu Maester said:
			
		

> 5-Sora + "Tron cycles" = Badass!
> 
> 
> 4-Rockin' with Stitch.
> ...


Are the bikes from Tron really going to be in Kingdom Hearts 2?


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> Are the bikes from Tron really going to be in Kingdom Hearts 2?




Seing as how that scan of the bike is not fake, yes, they will.I am looking forward to this.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 11, 2005)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> It's rumored that the BHK's name will be "Nechi"... but don't get your hopes up.



His name has still not yet been released.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 11, 2005)

Wasnt the mysterious kid in the hidden unlockable video at the end of KH asking wheres sora him and riku had on the black coats hmmm could they be the 2 unknown members of the XIII?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> His name has still not yet been released.


Yeah... his name not been _released_.  "Nechi" is just a rumor.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

ANBUWOLFY said:
			
		

> Wasnt the mysterious kid in the hidden unlockable video at the end of KH asking wheres sora him and riku had on the black coats hmmm could they be the 2 unknown members of the XIII?


Learn how to separate your sentences.

And that's still to be confirmed.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 11, 2005)

Am I the only one who saw this pic and immediately thought of the Battle of the Black Gate from LotR?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 11, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who saw this pic and immediately thought of the Battle of the Black Gate from LotR?


That's what I thought too
The last battle of the third game was like that


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> That's what I thought too
> The last battle of the third game was like that



Yeah, me three.Since I love LoTR quite much, that was my first impression and I was imagining the battle in my head with the super cool dramatic music from Return of the King xD;;


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 11, 2005)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> Yeah, me three.Since I love LoTR quite much, that was my first impression and I was imagining the battle in my head with the super cool dramatic music from Return of the King xD;;


Does that mean that at the last second, the castle will explode, all the heartless either blow up for no reason or get swallowed up by the earth collapsing beneath them, and Sora and co. will escape with only minor injuries?


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Does that mean that at the last second, the castle will explode, all the heartless either blow up for no reason or get swallowed up by the earth collapsing beneath them, and Sora and co. will escape with only minor injuries?




Why the hell not, buddy!?  and you forgot the super huge eye hearthless that screams xD


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 11, 2005)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> Why the hell not, buddy!?  and you forgot the super huge eye hearthless that screams xD


Yeah, it screams right before being burned by the fire it appears to be made of.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoa... breaking news.

Actually, it's more like breaking rumors.

- Chicken Little summon
- Pongo (The Dalmation) is a summon. (bite his ass Pongo! ^.^)
- Pinocchio scene
- DiZ/Ansem talking?
- Glowing Eyed Order member (YAY!)
- XIII order - The Superior removes his hood. You don't see his face.
Sora is shocked. He drops the keyblade. Passion stops playing
*Sora*: That's not possible...

Source:  Kingdom Hearts Ultimania

Those are supposedly new clips in the trailer.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 11, 2005)

THIS GAME WILL OWN!


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> THIS GAME WILL OWN!


No shit.

The scene sounds very intense.


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 11, 2005)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Chicken Little summon



This was already confirmed.



			
				excellence153 said:
			
		

> - XIII order - The Superior removes his hood. You don't see his face.
> Sora is shocked. He drops the keyblade. Passion stops playing
> *Sora*: That's not possible...


I wonder if it's Riku, or could it be that guy from the end of deep dive that supposedly looks like Sora?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 11, 2005)

There's gonna be an FPS part of this game?


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 11, 2005)

What if Kairi is one of the order XIII wow would that be a shock.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 11, 2005)

ANBUWOLFY said:
			
		

> What if Kairi is one of the order XIII wow would that be a shock.


Well, there is an unknown female Organization.  It's somewhat possible.

Sinjitsu Maester, I don't remember saying "Chicken Little summon"... but if I did, it was probably, like, two weeks ago (when that breaking news).


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 12, 2005)

I hope its more things to do in each world this time.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, a lot has happened, news-wise in the past few days.

Supposedly, the BHK finally has a name.  There was a track listing for the KH2 soundtrack, and one of the names listed was, "Roxas".  The track listing was later removed.

The name confirmation is still being diliberated over by many fans.

A scan showing Sora's final Drive form was released earlier today.  It looks like the coolest one of the four.

Things are going to get really interesting in the next week or so (with the Japanese release of KH2 and all).


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 14, 2005)

Damn it! excellence153 yes thats his name Roxas you beat me to it.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 15, 2005)

CAUTION! im sure theres some big ass "spoilers" here so sorry so heres some new information about KH2 from kingdomhearts2.net im sure alot of this information isnt new to everybody.

- The blonde haired kid's name is Roxas. Im pretty sure its official.

- The beginning of the game, you will choose yet again between sword, shield,
and staff. This determines how Sora will level up and what abilities he'll gain.

- When you get to play as Roxas, you will not be able to level up, but he will
start out stronger than Sora. At the end, Sora will surpass the power of Roxas.

- Even though Roxas has no partners, it seems as though the drive bar will still
function.

- The Deep Dive world is Kingdom Hearts.

- In Kingdom Hearts, all the major players of the story will be there.

- Elexia is the name of the female organization member.

-The two very powerful drive forms Nomura was talking about are Ultima and
Darkness.

- In Ultima form, Sora drives with Roxas. He can levitate and uses both the
Oblivion and the Oathkeeper. It seems to uses forcefields to repel. The symbols
are the small Kingdom Keys. The color is pure white.

- In Darkness form, Sora drives with Riku. He uses the Oblivion keychain alone.
Sora seems to teleport and uses darkness. The color is dark purple.

- Vincent from Final Fantasy 7 will appear in Hollow Bastion.

- The Enigmatic Man is the superior, who is supposedly Ansem's soul.

- DiZ is Ansem's body.

- Ansem's heart is in Riku.

- Kingdom Hearts 2 has it's own set of keychains.
The keychains from Kingdom Hearts 1 will be in Kingdom Hearts 2 but you'll have
to find them and unlock them somehow.

- Xaldin's nobodies are called Lancets.

- Worlds are majorly explorable.

- Cloud's side story will involve Sephiroth and you'll see Cloud encounter
Sephiroth many times during his sidequest. Cloud will also encounter Tifa. Also,
Cloud at one point will want Leon's help but at the same time, he doesn't want
it either. Last but not least, Sora will be involved in Cloud's story.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 15, 2005)

ANBUWOLFY said:
			
		

> CAUTION! im sure theres some big ass "spoilers" here so sorry so heres some new information about KH2 from kingdomhearts2.net im sure alot of this information isnt new to everybody.



Um, I'm fairly sure most of those 'spoilers' you posted were made up by a couple of guys on the gamefaqs board...

And new form:


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 15, 2005)

No that there is - In Ultima form, Sora drives with Roxas. He can levitate and uses both the
Oblivion and the Oathkeeper. It seems to uses forcefields to repel. The symbols
are the small Kingdom Keys. The color is pure white.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 15, 2005)

ANBUWOLFY said:
			
		

> No that there is - In Ultima form, Sora drives with Roxas. He can levitate and uses both the
> Oblivion and the Oathkeeper. It seems to uses forcefields to repel. The symbols
> are the small Kingdom Keys. The color is pure white.



The colour is silvery not pure white, there aren't any kingdom keys as symbols and it's name if Final Form. And I very much doubt you drive with BHK because firstly, how many times in the game will you have him in your party, once or twice maybe? It would be rather crappy if you could only use that form twice in the game, ne?

And secondly, it was being showcased in Mulan world in the screenshot. Correct me if I'm wrong, but BHK isn't with you in Mulan's world, so how can you drive with him?


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 15, 2005)

I know i know the information is a bit off but its true about with the key blades and Roxas and Sora fusing. You make a good point Vodrake well i guess everybody will know when KH2 comes out in japan whenever its supposed to next week or after that.


----------



## Seany (Dec 15, 2005)

I hope mickey fuses with sora!


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 15, 2005)

ANBUWOLFY said:
			
		

> I know i know the information is a bit off but its true about with the key blades and Roxas and Sora fusing. You make a good point Vodrake well i guess everybody will know when KH2 comes out in japan whenever its supposed to next week or after that.


I don't think Ultima Form involves fusing with Roxas.  Show me where you got that informations, then we'll see...

Last I heard, Roxas and Sora can't be in the same place at the same time.

Who knows... maybe they'll meet each other at the end of the game and fight the final boss together.  That's when you'll get the opportunity to Drive.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 15, 2005)

I believe it is probably with Roxas...although You may only gt to use it once for the first play through, and during your second time through you can unlock the fusion for regular gameplay...just my theory.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 15, 2005)

Roxas = Anti Sora?


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 15, 2005)

I got my information from kingdomhearts2.net if you join say i referred you!


----------



## Gene (Dec 15, 2005)

*MORE KH2 NEWS*

Apparently Peter Pan will also return to the game, but as a summoning this time.


And here's the backcover for the KH2 case, which is pretty similar to the backcover for the first game.


Source:


----------



## Freed (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm back..I'll provide some info soon, just wait


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 15, 2005)

Need game now! cant wait till march so ill get the japan version and american!


----------



## Toushou (Dec 15, 2005)

The best archive ever to be created.


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Dec 15, 2005)

Maan! This game is lookin better everytime. o.o


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

That dosen't look half bad, but why chicken little? for the love of god.....


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah chicken little sucks he was probably a summon they added at the last minute.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 16, 2005)

Info on the white unifrom

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.kh-2.net/image.php?image=news/data/upimages/jffinal2.jpg
"Pulling out incredible power! - Final Form!! - The Drive system, with the red, blue, and yellow forms revealed!! Finally, we've learned of the amazing form known as 'Final'!!" (Paragraph)

"Both Keyblades are floating away from Sora's hands, and they attack enemies like they have their own minds!!" (Caption)

"Sora (Final Form) - The Keyblade-wielding boy! If you can form this, then you'll have an enormous power and costume change!" (Sora profile)


----------



## Pazuzu (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone else feel vaguely frustrated that Christmas'll get in the way of their KH2 shipping to them?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm very frustrated


----------



## Seany (Dec 17, 2005)

That white form is so cool! i cannot wait to kick ass with it, and i hope there are more decent summons, they just aren't as good as last time, only stitch is good.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 17, 2005)

How many of you will be importing? I'm just waiting for the NA version to come out.


----------



## Pazuzu (Dec 17, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> How many of you will be importing?



Yoink. I pre-ordered it about a month ago.

...and if UPS thinks it's getting time off for Christmas while MY order's shipping...


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> How many of you will be importing? I'm just waiting for the NA version to come out.


Same here... I'm not much of an importer.


----------



## Jonas (Dec 17, 2005)

I prefer that site. 

Also, what lvl are you guys on? 
Im on level 100 with Ultima, and done all the sidequests. And have the strongest armors equipped so my hp and mp bar is loong XD


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 17, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> That white form is so cool! i cannot wait to kick ass with it, and i hope there are more decent summons, they just aren't as good as last time, only stitch is good.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2005)

Old news, bro.

P.S.  Genie looks badass.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 17, 2005)

Well he was asking so..........anyways I wonder wat Pongos going to be like.


----------



## Zenko (Dec 17, 2005)

Can someone give me a list of all the confirmed summons in KH2?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 17, 2005)

I keep trying to take a screen shot of this, but whenever Isave it it turns black, so I'll just have to tell you guys without the proof.


*Spoiler*: _Possible major spoilers_ 



If you look at one of the flashes in about 4:06 of the latest preview from a few days ago, then you see Ansem in an organization suit.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 17, 2005)

Summons

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stitch, Chicken Little, YuRiPa, Pongo, Genie and Peter Pan.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I keep trying to take a screen shot of this, but whenever Isave it it turns black, so I'll just have to tell you guys without the proof.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Possible major spoilers_
> ...


Wow... that's kinda old news.  Everyone probably noticed that.

In other news, someone on another message board got their import in early and posted about the beginning of the game.  Nothing really special happened... and he kinda ranted on about it.  He didn't have many positive things to say.


----------



## Zenko (Dec 17, 2005)

BlackBeret said:
			
		

> Summons
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks BlackBeret.


----------



## Seany (Dec 17, 2005)

Heh genie looks so cool in that. More new info on kh2.co.uk by the way =D


----------



## Procyon (Dec 17, 2005)

Really, oh wells then.


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Dec 17, 2005)

Heh looks like this game is gonna be pretty awesome when it comes out.^-^


----------



## kakashi1234 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeh its gonna be awesome.I liked KH:1 and everything about it.So im sure this one is gonna be a lot better.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 18, 2005)

Does anyone have a translation for Passion?


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 18, 2005)

Im looking forward to Mickey.  I really want to do the thing(i forgot whats its called) where sora can fuse with donald or goofy.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2005)

icoselitham said:
			
		

> Im looking forward to Mickey.  I really want to do the thing(i forgot whats its called) where sora can fuse with donald or goofy.


It's called "Driving".  You can change into four different forms.  Brave, Wisdom, Master, and Final.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 18, 2005)

So it's coming out the 22nd, right? I was thinking about asking for it for Christmas as I have nothing really to ask for, and a lot of people are saying this one has so muc more you can do. Think I should go for it?


----------



## Key (Dec 18, 2005)

When is the u.s release?


----------



## Heihachi (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm assuming that Mickey can't be a party member? That would be so cool to fight Pete with him in the steamboat willy level


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 18, 2005)

U.S. release March 1st i believe.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 18, 2005)

Does Mickey stay with Sora & co or does he just disappear and reappear throughout the game?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2005)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> Does Mickey stay with Sora & co or does he just disappear and reappear throughout the game?


No one really knows yet.  I'm sure he'll just appear at random points in the game.


----------



## Pazuzu (Dec 19, 2005)

JonasM said:
			
		

> Also, what lvl are you guys on?
> Im on level 100 with Ultima, and done all the sidequests. And have the strongest armors equipped so my hp and mp bar is loong XD



96-98 for my characters. No Ultima Weapon yet, I'm getting really sick of the long quest for it. (It's horribly horribly difficult in Final Mix)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 19, 2005)

Pazuzu said:
			
		

> 96-98 for my characters. No Ultima Weapon yet, I'm getting really sick of the long quest for it. (It's horribly horribly difficult in Final Mix)



is the final mix that much different?

*rant* 

just 2 more days WOOTTT

*rant*


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes it has alot of completely different set of enemys in it ive only heard about it though wish i had it sigh.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey guys, check this out...
_screen_tones

And there's also been a video uploaded of BHK riding around with the skateboard.


----------



## NaRa (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in love with this series' music


----------



## Gene (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't wait to wield two keyblades at once!!1!


----------



## Seany (Dec 19, 2005)

darn it i wish i could have it in 2 days


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2005)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> I can't wait to wield two keyblades at once!!1!


I can't wait to own the game, in general.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't wait to wheld 0-3 keyblades.......


----------



## Enzain (Dec 19, 2005)

It's times like these that make me wish I were Japenese


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

I know , they get cool RPGs with Micky Mouse and Tron.....WTF?


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't wait to end the waiting. The force is real strong within this one.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

dose it have jedai now?


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 19, 2005)

..Well, if you look at the cloaks, the keyblades, the light and darkness concept...


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2005)

Steel Guardian said:
			
		

> ..Well, if you look at the cloaks, the keyblades, the light and darkness concept...


Don't you dare compare Star Wars to Kingdom Hearts!

I'm a huge fan of both, and they really aren't THAT similar.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

He  almost fooled me.....


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 19, 2005)

Im playing Chain of Memories on emulator right now.  Chain of memories is suppose to brigde the gap between KH and KH2.  The Oganization looks kewl.
Just 3 days till the Japan release.  Does anyone think i should reserve my KH2 copy today?  the guy at gamestop keeps asking my if i want to everytime I go there.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2005)

icoselitham said:
			
		

> Im playing Chain of Memories on emulator right now.  Chain of memories is suppose to brigde the gap between KH and KH2.  The Oganization looks kewl.
> Just 3 days till the Japan release.  Does anyone think i should reserve my KH2 copy today?  the guy at gamestop keeps asking my if i want to everytime I go there.


Tell him to eat shit.  Once you know the EXACT date of the NA release... that's when you should pre-order it.  Square-Enix hasn't announced that yet.

P.S.  Don't tell anyone to eat shit.  It's not polite.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 20, 2005)

Just a note, game's out now in Hong Kong. I know somebody who has the game, so expect screencaps in a few hours.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 20, 2005)

Sweet i bow down to you Vodrake all hail the hmmm what would i call you? the screencaps master ^_^


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 20, 2005)

Some little tidbits to keep you going:

WARNING: In-game spoilers ahoy!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Credit to *JillV* and *King_Mickey* off Gamefaqs.



> She has finally reached the point where she isn't bombarded with cutscenes and that took her a half hour. O_o
> 
> -Save Points have swirly stars but are still the same
> 
> ...


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 20, 2005)

Wish you could get pics from your friend as well oh well.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 20, 2005)

I need more of KH2 my thirst isnt fulfilled yes need more info.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 20, 2005)

itchy .... tasty.........itchy......tasty.... s ....need... Kingdom... hearts ..... 2 ..... ARG!!!!!


----------



## Ziko (Dec 20, 2005)

If anyone understands the clue and get to the site, post the link here ok?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 20, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> Check my edited post above.
> 
> And:
> Link removed
> ...




*faints* 
*spazms*
*seizure*
*orgazms*

Edit: anyone willing to bring torch and folks to join the angry mob  ? heheheheh


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 20, 2005)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> *faints*
> *spazms*
> *seizure*
> *orgazms*
> ...




Hahaha. If you think that's good, just wait till she uploads the opening FMV later.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 20, 2005)

well, idont plan on watching the FMV till March when i get the english build...NO SPOILERS FOR ME THANK YOU!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 20, 2005)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> well, idont plan on watching the FMV till March when i get the english build...NO SPOILERS FOR ME THANK YOU!



there are no big spoiler on the FMV


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

Vodrake, you and JillV are awesome~


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome!Makes me wanna get the game even more.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Dec 20, 2005)

Squeeaaaal. Thanks!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 20, 2005)

Do we have the exact date yet?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Do we have the exact date yet?


NO NO NO!!!

Stop asking!

And those videos are so great.  I love them.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2005)

I've done the wiki page for KH2 as well. Link:
A Charlie Brown Christmas OST


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

I heard Micke Mouse joins you're party!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

on that ps2rip site I found it, you have to register, but my firefox can't open the link


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just saw one of the videos. So BHK's name is really Roxas. I wonder if it is a coincedence that he has a 'X' in his name and all of the members of the 13th order have 'X's in their names too.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

You can get it here:


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 20, 2005)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw one of the videos. So BHK's name is really Roxas. I wonder if it is a coincedence that he has a 'X' in his name and all of the members of the 13th order have 'X's in their names too.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ya know, if you play around with those letters then it spells "Sora X".


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2005)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw one of the videos. So BHK's name is really Roxas. I wonder if it is a coincedence that he has a 'X' in his name and all of the members of the 13th order have 'X's in their names too.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy crap, I didn't even notice that. Roxas=13th order leader?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> You can get it here:


I'm dling it from there
How do you burn it onto a dvd?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

I always use dvd decryptor. Burn at 1x speed always works.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

I just got Alcohol 120% and DVD Decrypter
Anyone have a detailed guide on how to burn the files onto the dvds?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2005)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I didn't even notice that. Roxas=13th order leader?


No... that's a terrible theory.

The XIII Order knows everything that's going on... BHK (or Roxas) barely has a clue.

And what are you guys looking for?  Are you trying to rip all the cutscenes from KH2 onto your computer?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll be done dling it in 4 hours, then I'll super seed it


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Gamefaqs will have a faq up for it soon, that's how you play


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

How long dose GFAQs generaly take?


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Dec 20, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> How long dose GFAQs generaly take?


I think you would have to wait until someone how understands japanese plays and beats the game and then post a guide for it.


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2005)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> No... that's a terrible theory.
> 
> The XIII Order knows everything that's going on... BHK (or Roxas) barely has a clue.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Roxas is the evil twin brother of the 13th order leader. Sora defeats original 13th order leader and Roxas becomes the new one. Roxas goes after Sora for revenge. Roxas then captures Kairi and holds her prisoner. Roxas revives Ansem from the dead and Ansem kills Donald and Goofy. Mickey goes after Ansem and they both kill each other. Sora becomes the new king and fights Roxas. Roxas with his army of heartless win against Sora. Sora barely escapes the battle and seeks a way to become stronger by obtaining kingdom hearts. Once Sora obtains kingdom hearts, the game explodes.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> How long dose GFAQs generaly take?



Usually 2 or 3 days after the game is released Kouli (gamefaqs biggest rpg freak I know) starts makin' a faq.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

ahh... I think I an orgasm while watching the opening fmv... *explodes*


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2005)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas is the evil twin brother of the 13th order leader. Sora defeats original 13th order leader and Roxas becomes the new one. Roxas goes after Sora for revenge. Roxas then captures Kairi and holds her prisoner. Roxas revives Ansem from the dead and Ansem kills Donald and Goofy. Mickey goes after Ansem and they both kill each other. Sora becomes the new king and fights Roxas. Roxas with his army of heartless win against Sora. Sora barely escapes the battle and seeks a way to become stronger by obtaining kingdom hearts. Once Sora obtains kingdom hearts, the game explodes.


Th-that's beautiful!


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2005)

Now this is odd. Genie has a keyblade. o.O


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Is the disney part optional...........(J/k ......I wish.....


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 20, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Now this is odd. Genie has a keyblade. o.O



Isn't more of a lamp blade?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Isn't it more of a "pot smoking tail of a genie blade"?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2005)

Sort of, but the handle looks just like the keyblades. Still though, where'd that come from?


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone see the opening yet( Link removed )? At first I didn't like the song, but now that I've seen it in it it seems good.


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 21, 2005)

Me almost done with chain of memories


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Is the disney part optional...........(J/k ......I wish.....


Disney is the main reason that these games exist.  If it weren't for Disney, then you'd have a crappy game.

Plus, Disney is awesome, as it is.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2005)

icoselitham said:
			
		

> Me almost done with chain of memories




Yeah me too


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm at the part where Sora fights Ruku with out donalad or goofy, and he finds out the truth about that girl with the scetch book. I wana finish it, but the card battle system keeps truning me back.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

I extracted all the rar. into an image file Size:3.75gb
I'm burning at at 1x speed with DVD Decrypter right now
Did I do it right?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2005)

It should work UzumakiHyuugaRendan. If it didnt work its because of your media your using. If the game load to long at places then its also your media. Use (verbatim, sony, philips etc.). No cheap dvd's!


----------



## Seany (Dec 21, 2005)

That opening is so cool! argh makes me want it even more.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2005)

I took screenshots of the opening movie.  If anyone wants to see them, PM me and I'll send you a link to my LJ.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 21, 2005)

mine is going at 12k


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

I already have it lol


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 21, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> I already have it lol



You're MEAN  
please share


----------



## Ziko (Dec 21, 2005)

So if i dont share things it will go faster?
Im not into this stuff...


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 21, 2005)

OMG!!!! KINGDOM HEARTS 2 JUST CAME OUT IN JAPAN!!!!!!!!!
TIME TO PARTYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 21, 2005)

How can someone have already beat the game when it was just officialy released in Japan today?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2005)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> How can someone have already beat the game when it was just officialy released in Japan today?


Some got their imported versions in early.  Some are just fast gamers.


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 22, 2005)

I just finished Chain of Memories.  It was great.  I want to paly Kingdom Hearts 2 now.


----------



## Seany (Dec 22, 2005)

yeyy its finally out now, now just have to wait 3 months for mine.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 22, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> Could you check part 1 of your file and tell me how large it is please?



13 mins left to finish i'll let you know. i'm worried 

EDIT: SO far so good... the rar extracted good.... the 01 rar is 47.6 MB ...
now i have to wait to get home to burn it and play it


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 22, 2005)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> 13 mins left to finish i'll let you know. i'm worried
> 
> EDIT: SO far so good... the rar extracted good.... the 01 rar is 47.6 MB ...
> now i have to wait to get home to burn it and play it



Crap... My rar 01 is 11kb...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 22, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> Crap... My rar 01 is 11kb...



i can upload it if you want... but you have to find the way... i dont know how..


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 22, 2005)

Got it. Thank you very much for this. 

Now just to see if it'll work...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 22, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> Got it. Thank you very much for this.
> 
> Now just to see if it'll work...



Dont Worry 

Let us know :amazed


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea, that would ruin it a  good bit......


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, that would ruin it a  good bit......


I watched it... and I don't think it ruined the game for me.  I want to play it more than ever.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea, but the END is not the best preview for the game.....


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, but the END is not the best preview for the game.....


It doesn't spoil anything except for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



showing that Riku, Sora, and Kairi reuniting on the island along with Mickey, Goofy, and Donald.  There's also a "preview" for KH3.


  It doesn't make the progression through the game any worse.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh ok...but it looks coo?  
If you look up cool, badass, fun in the dictionary you'll see a pic of_  Mickey, Goofy, and Donald._ yeaaaaa


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Oh ok...but it looks coo?
> If you look up cool, badass, fun in the dictionary you'll see a pic of_  Mickey, Goofy, and Donald._ yeaaaaa


EXACTLY... that's because Mickey, Goofy, and Donald are awesome.

Oh wait... I forgot.  You're too cool for Disney, right?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 22, 2005)

This game is too Awsome 

Edit: did it Work?


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 22, 2005)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> This game is too Awsome



*Is jealous*

I still haven't been able to unzip the ISO. Life really seems to hate me at the moment...



			
				Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> Edit: did it Work?



Edit: Haven't tried yet. I'm still in the middle of redownloading some of the other parts so I can't try anything for another half hour.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, the game rocks. I'm also in HB right now. I love the React command.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 22, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Yeah, the game rocks. I'm also in HB right now. I love the React command.


How far in is the HB bit? No large spoilers mind, just a general idea.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 22, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> How far in is the HB bit? No large spoilers mind, just a general idea.



like almost 5hrs into the game... it took me like 4hrs from beggining to the part the KH logo appears... so the rumors were true the first part is quite long....i'm off to sleep now... need some rest... hopefully an updated faq will appear tomorrow since i'm catching up to the present release


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds amazing.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



It too bad the beginning of Kingdom Hearts 2 already has some dead Oganization members.



Tell me, is the game redundant since you would have to play some of the worlds over again?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> How far in is the HB bit? No large spoilers mind, just a general idea.



Oh wait. I'm onto the first world, already got out of HB.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

> Oh wait... I forgot. You're too cool for Disney, right?


Damn right, I think those charachters in particular are an uncessiary eyesore.....If anyone can explain contrary to thing ...Please do it driving me a tad crazy......


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Damn right, I think those charachters in particular are an uncessiary eyesore.....If anyone can explain contrary to thing ...Please do it driving me a tad crazy......


Disney is the most important part of Kingdom Hearts.  If Disney didn't help make the games, then there would be none.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

But what is so appealing about it?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> But what is so appealing about it?


The game, itself?  Great storyline, good gameplay, and lots of other stuff.

The Disney portion of it?  I can't answer for everyone.  I just like Disney.  I don't know why.  I grew up with Disney.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

OK, so its all good to you becouse they are just another enjoyable designe of the game?......


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> OK, so its all good to you becouse they are just another enjoyable designe of the game?......


Some of the things that you say... they're hard to understand.

Yes, I enjoy Kingdom Hearts because Disney helped make it... but that's not the only reason.

I enjoy _Disney_ because it's been with me since childhood.  And now that Mickey is dawning a black cloak, Donald is grabbing a staff, and Goofy is picking up a sheild... well, that makes me love Disney even more.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

I wonder if most pepole just like if becose they like the disny charachters....


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I wonder if most pepole just like if becose they like the disny charachters....


I'm sure there's are a bunch of different groups.

People who like it because of Final Fantasy characters.

People who like it because of the Disney characters and worlds.

People who like it because of everything else.

And so on and so forth.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 23, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I wonder if most pepole just like if becose they like the disny charachters....


I think that the disney characters help add a sense of familiarity to the game.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 23, 2005)

Haha!!!!
After 16 hours of constant trying and retrying everything, I've finally got the game to work!!!

...and now it's 6am and I'm too exhausted to play....

Damn.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

At least you did it.....mine(NOT KH2) never worked..........

I see the sense of familiarity seems strong......I think it clashes and becous I personaly don't like the charachters I think it is redicoulos and hideous......so I've never picked it up.... and I find its popularity puzzleing....now I see 'familirarity' is a significant factor.....


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> At least you did it.....mine(NOT KH2) never worked..........
> 
> I see the sense of familiarity seems strong......I think it clashes and becous I personaly don't like the charachters I think it is redicoulos and hideous......so I've never picked it up.... and I find its popularity puzzleing....now I see 'familirarity' is a significant factor.....


Well, if you've never played the game then... WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU POSTING IN A TOPIC ABOUT THE GAME?!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

I wanted to learn and hear form pepole who liked it to better undertand.......


----------



## Totchi (Dec 23, 2005)

@excellence153: I can sooo understand you because I?m a HUGE Disney fan too *____* But I?m also a HUGE Final Fantasy fan so the game is a perfect 2-in-1 game for me *_* I just love everything about it ^^


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 23, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> Haha!!!!
> After 16 hours of constant trying and retrying everything, I've finally got the game to work!!!
> 
> ...and now it's 6am and I'm too exhausted to play....
> ...



Now you can join the crowd of ppl enjoying the game.... i hope that someone decides to translate the dialogue...it is not imposible i have seen rpg's translations like grandia 2 which i imported and played with the tranlation... 

@ kakihara: it is the merge of all that makes the game wonderfull... the same game with just FF world just wouldn't appeal as much..it is too much fun for me to play with: Sora, Donald-o and Gooooofie LOL those playing will understand


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 23, 2005)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> Now you can join the crowd of ppl enjoying the game.... i hope that someone decides to translate the dialogue...it is not imposible i have seen rpg's translations like grandia 2 which i imported and played with the tranlation...



This guy hasn't got far yet, but they're writing the script from all the cutscenes:


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> This guy hasn't got far yet, but they're writing the script from all the cutscenes:


Hmm... looks interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2005)

I've already seen some endings and stuff. ._.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 23, 2005)

OMG Auron Looks so cool 
and  i like that in most of the dialogue you can read the lips :amazed


----------



## shmoshmo (Dec 23, 2005)

how do u see the endings? ._. *blankstare* so nontechie... AURON HAS NO GLASSES! TREACHORYYYY~! >o<


----------



## syrup (Dec 24, 2005)

i like how its action/rpg plus Auron is supouse to be in II


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 24, 2005)

I read on GameFAQs what happens in the game.

Wow....just.....wow.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 24, 2005)

Guys... big news.  Some of you may already know this, but you can fight AS (not with) King Mickey!


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2005)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Guys... big news.  Some of you may already know this, but you can fight AS (not with) King Mickey!



Freakin' sweet.  I was hoping to fight with Mickey, but this is just as good..


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 24, 2005)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Freakin' sweet.  I was hoping to fight with Mickey, but this is just as good..


Yeah, when Sora and the rest of his party dies, then Mickey shows up.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 24, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _SUPER ULTRA MONDO MEGA SPOILER.  DO NOT READ UNLESS YOU WANT THE BIGGEST SECRET OF THE GAME SPOILED FOR YOU.  I WARNED YOU._ 



DiZ is the _real_ Ansem.  The one we fought in KH1 was named Xenohort.  He is the Superior of the XIII Order.  When Diz created the XIII Order, Xenohort apparently defeated him in battle, and then took his name and identity.  Xenohort means X + No Heart.  DiZ wants either Sora, or Roxas, who is Sora's Nobody, to destroy his creation, the XIII Order.




EDIT:  Found a vid of a secret Drive form.  It's called Anti-Sora.  It's basically Sora fusing with a heartless.  It only happens if a Heartless hits you while you're driving.
Link removed


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 25, 2005)

Heya! 1:10 hour to finish Agrabah. Now Twilight Town is once again open, but I'll be going to Halloween Town. 
I'm around lv24 now, Sora has all his skills equiped (I gave all the AP itens to him) minus de square ones, that block attacks and such. I didn't even knew I had chicken little, I just learned how to configure your magic, but as always isn't that useful. 
I've seen a list of Sora skills (just a few) with a translation, I'll look for it after I play some more. The game totally rules my life now, lol.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 25, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> Heya! 1:10 hour to finish Agrabah. Now Twilight Town is once again open, but I'll be going to Halloween Town.
> I'm around lv24 now, Sora has all his skills equiped (I gave all the AP itens to him) minus de square ones, that block attacks and such. I didn't even knew I had chicken little, I just learned how to configure your magic, but as always isn't that useful.
> I've seen a list of Sora skills (just a few) with a translation, I'll look for it after I play some more. The game totally rules my life now, lol.



Where did you get the list of translated skills?  i need that bad 

i know i have chicken little, but i haven't used it ... i don't care that much i didn't even used summons on KH1... there's one square skill that's really usefull, that recovers sora from atacks in the air but counter attacks at the same time... i also gave sora all the AP improvements and still is not enough to cover all the skill i've unlocked... this game is so sweet


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 25, 2005)

Halloween Town is done, pretty amazing battles. The last boss battle of this place was so damn cool!
My brave/valor form evolved to lv3 and I got high jump skill (you can equip and use it even if Sora isn't using drive). That's pretty cool, can wait to see what abilities Wisdom will give me. A dude from gamefaqs knows how the forms lv up, if I ever find the topic again I'll post here.

And now, a very usefull list from KHU forum:

*ウェポンアビリティ - Weapon Abilities*
ディフェンダー - Defender
ダメージアスピル - Damage Aspire(?) = MP rage
オートブレイヴ - Auto Brave (?)

*アクションアビリティ - Action Abilities*

リフレクトガード - Reflect Guard
スラッシュアッパー - Slash Upper
リベンジスラッシュ - Revenge Slash
ドッジスラッシュ - Dodge Slash
スライドダッシュ - Slide Dash
エリアルスイープ - Aerial Sweep
エアスパイラル - Air Spiral
オートブレイヴ - Auto Brave
オートウィズダム - Auto Wisdom
トリニティリミット - Trinity Limit
オートサモン - Auto Summon
スラップショット - Slap Shot
エリアルフィニッシュ - Aerial Finish
エクスプロージョン - Explosion

*サポートアビリティ - Support Abilities*

ライブラ - Life Blood = Scan 
エアリカバリー - Air Recovery
コンボアップ - Combo Up
リアクションアップ - Reaction Up
EXPチャンス - EXP Chance
オートロックマジック - Auto Lock Magic
アイテムアップ - Item Up
リーフベール - Life Veil (Final Mix ability)
ファイアアップ - Fire Up
ドライヴースト - Drive Boost
ドロー - Draw (Treasure Magnet)
コンボプラス - Combo Plus

I edited the list and made some minor corrections (since some abilities were unclear). I'm pretty sure that the game system is the same from KH1 (each weapon - sword, staff, shield - give you a different list of abilities). I got the sword and I have pretty much every skill from this list + others. 
It helped me a lot  

I don't use summons either, I tested Chicken Little and he kinda sucks, magic isn't very usefull either. I got Genie and he's pretty good but...
...I stick with my old keyblade to pwnz those heartless bastards. Sora barely touchs the ground when I'm fighting, I can't get enough from this battle system.

Note: Gotta love Maleficent.


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Dec 25, 2005)

Whoa, the battle system must be pretty sweet if you can level up your forms.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 25, 2005)

Does anyone know if there will be any new voice actors for the returning characters in the *English *version or is the original va returning?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think that there will be any changes, we just need *reliable* confirmation about Mr. Depp and the actors from PotC and know what VA will do new characters (like some of 13th order members and Tifa). 
Also, the karate kid dude (Pat Morita, not sure about the spelling) died (OMG!!! A SPOILER!!111 oh noes... It's real life) and he would do the voice of a Mulan world character (not sure wich, but it must be the emperor). 
Sora and all the others are pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2005)

The secret ending I saw is just so awesome.. I wouldn't mind spending some time in that place.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 25, 2005)

Im stuck, I just came to Port Royal and got on Jack Sparrows ship but nowthing happens... Any tips?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, have you explored the ship? Get down to the lower part (there's a door) talk to everyone, save...
Then talk to Jack once more and a map should appear, then you have to chose a location (go to the rocky place with another ship, it's the pirates hideout). A fight will start an when it's over you should be at the mentioned place.

I'm on Space Paranoids World right now, it's awesome and the music totally rocks. I loved Prideland also, the battles are so fast that even if you can't drive it's not a problem. Sora's Lion form >>>>>>>>>MEGA>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yoda...
So badly, hell yeah! 
I just visited all the worlds I guess, minus Deep Dive City and whatever the final world is. On a side note... Pluto is always appearing in the most strange places (how the hell the damn dog manged to reach DD City!!!???). LMAO @ Pluto.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 25, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> Yeah, have you explored the ship? Get down to the lower part (there's a door) talk to everyone, save...
> Then talk to Jack once more and a map should appear, then you have to chose a location (go to the rocky place with another ship, it's the pirates hideout). A fight will start an when it's over you should be at the mentioned place.
> 
> I'm on Space Paranoids World right now, it's awesome and the music totally rocks. I loved Prideland also, the battles are so fast that even if you can't drive it's not a problem. Sora's Lion form >>>>>>>>>MEGA>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yoda...
> ...


Mickey is even more of a Yoda than lion Sora.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 25, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> Yeah, have you explored the ship? Get down to the lower part (there's a door) talk to everyone, save...
> Then talk to Jack once more and a map should appear, then you have to chose a location (go to the rocky place with another ship, it's the pirates hideout). A fight will start an when it's over you should be at the mentioned place.
> 
> I'm on Space Paranoids World right now, it's awesome and the music totally rocks. I loved Prideland also, the battles are so fast that even if you can't drive it's not a problem. Sora's Lion form >>>>>>>>>MEGA>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yoda...
> ...



i'm trying to take my sweet time with this game 
i'm now in halloween town at lvl 30, and now that you mentioned it i'm trying to lvl up the drive forms the goofy one first of course  
i don't know you but something odd happened (Sp):


*Spoiler*: __ 



 one time when i drive with goofie, sora turned dark and instead of goofie it also absorbed donald-o, it doesnt seem like the master form since i haven't achieve it yet... but not only was sora dark he was flowing with dark energy... and he was fighting barehanded ...seemed so cool but strange...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 25, 2005)

I have info on the Sephiroth fight for you guys.

He has FIFTEEN HP bars!!!!!  And he is now no longer a total pussy.  He IS Sephiroth!

Have fun


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 25, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Mickey is even more of a Yoda than lion Sora.



Indeed, he is... Just used an old save to confirm that myself. 



			
				Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> i'm trying to take my sweet time with this game
> i'm now in halloween town at lvl 30, and now that you mentioned it i'm trying to lvl up the drive forms the goofy one first of course
> i don't know you but something odd happened (Sp):
> 
> ...



Not sure if this is a spoiler, but oh well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



They call it dark-drive I believe. It appears that if you drive in the same moment that Sora gets hit by an enemy (probably works just with heartless) he will turn into that. I didn't do this way the first time though. It happened to me in a cup in the underworld (the Cerberus one). The strange thing is that you cannot drive in the underworld, neither you have Donald and Goofy in that particular cup. It just happened when I triggered a reaction and got hit. After that I activated in Agrabah.
The Dark Form is friggin fast and you lose donald&goofy while using it, it's kinda weak in both attack and defence, but you can pull off long combos and as I said before, it's *fast*. People say you can glide with square, but I didn't tried myself.You can't acess the menu while on this form, you cannot revert to normal either, Sora and your partners will get back to normal if you get out of the screen I've heard, didn't tried this either.




About the forms: 
Brave gains 1 exp to every hit you deal.
Wisdom gains 1 exp to every enemy you kill (but it requires less exp).
Master gains 1 exp to every yellow ball that you get (the ones that recover the drive bar). 

About Seph: He pwned me. He's even harder than he was in Final Mix Proud Mode.
Gonna try again when I'm lv50 (not sure if this is a good lv though, I'm playing on Proud mode) or something. He totally murdered Sora (you have only Sora, no summons, no drive). 

I'm just finished with HB war, gonna get some sleep.


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 26, 2005)

I just finished the reverse rebirth of Chain of Memories.  I'd have to say Xexion is the gayest charater yet.  I never got to see him fight.  He just died.  How gay.  I still can't wait for KH2.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm having problems booting the game, since i use a gameshark instead of swap magic (being the cheap ass that i'm ) now that i managed to boot it up i dont plan to turn it off the whole day


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 26, 2005)

So... I worked hard to make Wisdom and Master lv3. Brave/Valor gives you Highjump as I said before. 
Wisdom gives you dash (pretty cool ability) and Master gives you Double Jump. 
There's at least one more form, I've already spoiled myself about it, it's a disgrace  It appears that the Final Form gives you glide, pretty good heh? 

Now I'm closing Atlantica, this place got 1000% better from the last game. It's like vacations from the horrible underwater battles from before (well, controlling Sora wasn't much of a problem, but the battles could be boring sometimes). You do not fight in Atlantica, you just sing cool songs with Ariel, Sebastian and the others. It's pretty easy to do (usually you have to press the buttons in a circle and hit a mark) and it's very fun to watch. Can't wait to see what disney will do with that in the NA version.

I have to say also, that the Pooh minigames are much better than before, pretty neat stuff that you get to do in the 100 Acre Wood. 

Now I have to revisit all worlds again, there are new areas and important events in each one.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 26, 2005)

So... anyone get the CD, yet?  I know that they don't ship overseas.  Maybe someone from Japan (on these boards) has it.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2005)

OMFGBBQSAUCE!!!!!!ONE!!!! 
king mickey-sama >>>>>>>>>> Yoda!!!!!!!!!
this game has become my precious ....yea....my.... precious.....


----------



## Ziko (Dec 26, 2005)

Is there a translation of the START menu out there?
I wanna know if i have any summons.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll just wait for the PAL version, though I'll have to buy that new Armored Core game to ease the waiting. >.>


----------



## Ziko (Dec 26, 2005)

I need help (again)
Im in agrabah and falling down floors killing heartless but i cant kill them all before the time runs out!
Those fat heartless never die!!!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2005)

Ziko said:
			
		

> I need help (again)
> Im in agrabah and falling down floors killing heartless but i cant kill them all before the time runs out!
> Those fat heartless never die!!!



well all i do is lvl up, and for the fat ones try jumping over them to get them on the back


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2005)

Ziko said:
			
		

> I need help (again)
> Im in agrabah and falling down floors killing heartless but i cant kill them all before the time runs out!
> Those fat heartless never die!!!



Have you even played Kingdom Hearts I?  Magic goes right through their bellies.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 26, 2005)

I did it a little while ago.
And yes,I have played Kingdom Hearts I (i have it)
Does anyone have a wallpaper with all the forms on? I saw it some yesterday but cant remember where i saw it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 26, 2005)

im wating for the American release, so you know...i can support square besides i see no reason to play it when u cant read(sorry a Gamefaqs translation isnt the same)


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 26, 2005)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> No, I'm talking about the CD... as in the music!


 My bad, I totally forgot about the OST of the game. It is out? Then again, you can always wait for the NA version of the OST. They'll probably will release in the states, since the first soundtrack was released and actually did sell well. 



			
				BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> im wating for the American release, so you know...i can support square besides i see no reason to play it when u cant read(sorry a Gamefaqs translation isnt the same)



Meh, I keep hearing this over and over and it's starting to bothering me (it shouldn't, but I've listen to words like yours a thousand times already).
I'm playing for two reasons, in 3 months I'll get the game, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to play, since I'm getting off the country, gonna backpack around the world babe!!! Yay!
Even so, the game's easy to understand. I barely know any japanese, even so It's not really complicated to figure out what's happening. The story is much deeper than the first game, but even so it's not a Xenogears like plot thing. Obviously I'll miss a lot of dialogues, but the gameplay alone is worth the game, trust me. This game's all about gameplay, but also happens to have a very good plot. By no means I'm trying to offend you or something, is just that I keep hearing the same sentence a lot  

And... I do not have any new games to play (last one was DQ8) right know, this + free time = me playing japanese KH2.

Almost finished with all worlds... I'm lv45 and Sephiroth is not pwning me anymore, although I have to take out more 7 health bars from the bastard (he keeps killing me off eventually). I guess lv50 will do the trick.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 26, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> My bad, I totally forgot about the OST of the game. It is out? Then again, you can always wait for the NA version of the OST. They'll probably will release in the states, since the first soundtrack was released and actually did sell well.


Wasn't that just an imported item.  I mean... a majority of the text (except for the song listings and such) was in Japanese symbols.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> My bad, I totally forgot about the OST of the game. It is out? Then again, you can always wait for the NA version of the OST. They'll probably will release in the states, since the first soundtrack was released and actually did sell well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm at lvl 43 and on my second visit to halloween town..... this game just gets better and better, i hope when it gets released on the US they put a lot of extras like they did with KH1


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 26, 2005)

Lol, probably won't happen. The first time the Japanese asked for extras and they won big, Final Mix totally > regular KH. 
Nomura said he didn't wanted to do something like that again, but I wouldn't lost all hope if I were you, but that would be a total shame since the japanese would  get version with + extras. 

I just got the Final Form (that's the name), it's awesome... I feel like cheating when I activate it, lol. 
It's annoying to lv it up, you have to kill tons of Nobodies, I'm trying to get the itens to do Ultima keychain right now.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2005)

LOL i noticed i was redoing the hardest worlds first and now i just pwned beast's castle and land of dragons at lvl 44 like nothing... now i'm at herc's world doing some pwning too.... after this to pride land


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 26, 2005)

The battle lv are almost the same I guess, I did then almost on the same order I  did before, minus underworld and pridelands. 
Xaldin is quite hard in Proud mode (you must've pwned him at lv44 lmao), I got owned once since I wasn't prepared...
I'm glad that Donald and Goofy are much more useful this time around. 

BTW: I've beaten Seph at lv49, the reward is crappy... A keychain very powerfull (7 attack), it has combo minus on it from what I've heard, I think that's crappy, not worth my effort.
The only real reward was to bash that emo bishounen with a kid that uses a key as weapon (Seph: "ouch my head hurts you damn brat!!!111" *shakes masamune").


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2005)

i was kinda dissapointed that:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 that even that they used FF7:AC cloud, they didn't do the same for sephiroth....unless my eyes are wrong


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmm. Any news on them releasing the Trinity Masterpieces boxset for the NA release as well? I'm looking forward to that, and holding out for hope that if they do, the KH version with it will finally be an NA release of Final Mix. I'd piss myself with joy, I'm sure  I doubt that has any chance of happening, but I'd flip if it did.

I don't have a dvd burner at this point, so all of your conversation about gameplay is making me quite envious :/ And sad  xD


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't have Swap Magic, but I have the game


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 27, 2005)

Hell yall are spoiling the hell outta me! lol


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 27, 2005)

we only try to speak only on gameplay to not spoil the story to anyone...even thou i dont understand anything  hehehehe

EDIT: now at pride land second run at lvl 50


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 27, 2005)

Just completed the game. Damn, what a great ending. 

I won't spoil it for anyone else though.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 27, 2005)

Same here, awesome ending... Now that I see the plot as a whole it's quite simple to link most of the stuff. 
It was kinda confusing about some stuff envolving 13th order and the nobodies, now it's clear.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 27, 2005)

i'm stuck at the damn MCP, don't know how to damage the thing.... so far i can stun the big guy.... but somehow i cant damage the MCP....i keep pressing triangle and nothing happens 

EDIT: problem solve... i needed tron in my pt....i almost though my game was broken


----------



## Gene (Dec 27, 2005)

*KH2 Goes Platinum*

I'm not sure if this was posted or not since I didn't want to go through any of the spoilers. 

"The DS isn't the only hot item in the Japanese game market right now. Square Enix announced today that over a period of three days, shipments for Kingdom Hearts II have crossed the one million mark. The game hit Japanese retail on 12/22.

While this number is impressive, it's worth noting that Japan's two favorite series, Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest, tend to do double that in their first day or two at retail. However, we're sure Square Enix is pleased, considering that the first release of the original Kingdom Hearts didn't even cross the million mark in Japan.
Square Enix expects Kingdom Hearts II to reach the ten million mark in worldwide sales." 

Source:


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 27, 2005)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this was posted or not since I didn't want to go through any of the spoilers.
> 
> "The DS isn't the only hot item in the Japanese game market right now. Square Enix announced today that over a period of three days, shipments for Kingdom Hearts II have crossed the one million mark. The game hit Japanese retail on 12/22.
> 
> ...


First-day sales here in America are gonna be crazy.


----------



## Seany (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh the ending sounds so good!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 27, 2005)

^ the ending looks so cool


----------



## Seany (Dec 27, 2005)

arghhh i just found out that the game will be released in Europe on 24 of April. I can't wait that long....


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 27, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> arghhh i just found out that the game will be released in Europe on 24 of April. I can't wait that long....



Where did you get that info from?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 27, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> arghhh i just found out that the game will be released in Europe on 24 of April. I can't wait that long....


If that's true, then the US will get it sooner than that at least.


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2005)

I got it from gameplay.co.uk, its always correct, im guessing US will have it in March.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 28, 2005)

have any of you know how to achieve final form? all the info i have found say that it is ramdom.....


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 28, 2005)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> have any of you know how to achieve final form? all the info i have found say that it is ramdom.....



You get it randomly whilst trying to drive into one of the other forms after unlocking the final world. I gained it trying to drive into Master form during the fight against the last order member.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 28, 2005)

but i have tried and it doesnt happen  ... now i'm trying to lvl up the summons.... since is the only thing left for me to lvl up .. besides sora


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

> First-day sales here in America are gonna be crazy.


Yea, they were out of controll #1 in Japan.......


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 28, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, they were out of controll #1 in Japan.......


Really tells you something, doesn't it?


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

I plan to bring a gun.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 28, 2005)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> I plan to bring a gun.


Good luck with that.

Just so you know... you get arrested... yeah.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

Not the way I'm gonna plan it.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 28, 2005)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Not the way I'm gonna plan it.


Again... good luck with that.


----------



## caelimentis (Dec 28, 2005)

i don't know....i think it's a good idea!  


but i think a laser is much better!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2005)

numbers have been out KH2 sold over 700 k copies... though thats not the impressive thing in japan DS sold over 600k SYSTEMS this past week THAT IS NUTS!


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 29, 2005)

Nintendo has a steel grip on the japanese nations balls.


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 29, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> numbers have been out KH2 sold over 700 k copies... though thats not the impressive thing in japan DS sold over 600k SYSTEMS this past week THAT IS NUTS!



....wha?  Are you going to start toting those numbers around wherever you go now?  Maybe KH2 sold 700,000 copies because they didn't make 3 million.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2005)

^ toting? their the truth lol wait till media create updates their site you will see then.

Link removed

thats where i got my info from, on that board  a person posted it .


----------



## icoselitham (Dec 29, 2005)

I still can't wait for the game.  I would pre-order the game, but im not trusting Gamestop after the X-box 360 thing.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 29, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ toting? their the truth lol wait till media create updates their site you will see then.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> thats where i got my info from, on that board  a person posted it .



either way this is a KH2 discussion thread... no one cares about the DS here 

Edit: now into more productive things, could someone who know a traslator ask him/her to translate this??? this is a skill list, since i searched the one that MG posted... and it is still not updated... there are many more here i would like to know...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry for the DP, but it is to complete the Skill list:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 29, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ toting? their the truth lol wait till media create updates their site you will see then.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> thats where i got my info from, on that board  a person posted it .



Do you even know what the word toting means?



			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> tote1   Audio pronunciation of "toting" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (tt)
> tr.v. Informal tot?ed, tot?ing, totes
> 1. To haul; lug.
> 2. To have on one's person; pack: toting guns.
> ...



Learn your vocabulary.


----------



## シュイン (Dec 29, 2005)

well for anyone who likes to be spoiled...

on _here_ (KHU forums) go to kh2 spoiler forum the pass = Sora
and go to the topic KH2 Walkthrough...
on the pages 1 till 8 i've uplaoded more than 14 movies and gmeplay vids and more then 15 images...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 29, 2005)

all i need now is the skills translated  .. and a known way to get the final form....that's why i posted the images


----------



## EndlessRain (Dec 29, 2005)

lol sry bout that dont know jap =[

eh didnt kh2 pass the million mark in just 5 days?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 29, 2005)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> but i have tried and it doesnt happen  ... now i'm trying to lvl up the summons.... since is the only thing left for me to lvl up .. besides sora



I'm not sure if it's random. I had Brave/Valor form lv4, Wisdom&Master lv3. 
When I used Brave in a random battle (In the last world) it turned into Final Form. I've heard that you have to drive a number of times (like 100) to achieve it, but I don't think I've drived that many. More likey 40~50 times if that much. 

And I didn't found another Skill List. But a guy from gf's board is creating a translation FAQ for skills, it should be up soon, in a week I'm guessing.
I have found this: KH2 Cutscene translation

It has the first part of TT translated.


----------



## Gene (Dec 29, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> eh didnt kh2 pass the million mark in just 5 days?


 Actually it was in three days.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 29, 2005)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Actually it was in three days.



They shipped a million in three days. That doesn't mean a million were sold to the consumers.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 29, 2005)

Could someone take a picture of the SCAN move?
The one where we can see the heartless life.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 29, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's random. I had Brave/Valor form lv4, Wisdom&Master lv3.
> When I used Brave in a random battle (In the last world) it turned into Final Form. I've heard that you have to drive a number of times (like 100) to achieve it, but I don't think I've drived that many. More likey 40~50 times if that much.
> 
> And I didn't found another Skill List. But a guy from gf's board is creating a translation FAQ for skills, it should be up soon, in a week I'm guessing.
> ...



actually i finally achieve it   and i found a place where you can drive like crazy so the chances of apearing go up....in the hades tournaments in the second one you can drive without donald-o and gooofie ..and the drive bar fills up like crazy... so i was doing the tournament and drive after drive and one time i tried to drive to master...well final came up...i'm so happy  ... i already lvl up to 7 all the forms and the summons up to 6... right now i'm at lvl 80 ... and going after sephiroth  

i posted 6 pics here and in the translation forum so if anyone willing, would translate the skills for us...hopefully someone will do ..


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 29, 2005)

I MUST GEt kh2. this is like one of the few things I get SUPEr hyper about


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> lol sry bout that dont know jap =[
> 
> eh didnt kh2 pass the million mark in just 5 days?




no it did not . it only *sold* a little over 700k in a week over in japan.


----------



## EndlessRain (Dec 29, 2005)

Ah yeah musta read wrong >> since 1 million were sent out

Anywho omgz opening FMV to KH2!! if anyone wants to get major spoiled or w/e cant wait ><><
herez tha link! good luck playin

lol im so tempted, but i dont wanna see it until it comes out x_x


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank god i have a hook up i wont have to steal the game out of anybodys buggy at the store.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Yea, thats a good thing.... not many buggys where I live........


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 30, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Ah yeah musta read wrong >> since 1 million were sent out
> 
> Anywho omgz opening FMV to KH2!! if anyone wants to get major spoiled or w/e cant wait ><><
> herez tha link! good luck playin
> ...



The opening doesn't contain much as far as spoilers go.  It just recaps the last two games, only in pretty-fied CG.


----------



## Pazuzu (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm working on a game FAQ, going pretty slow though so bear with me. >.<


----------



## シュイン (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a work in progress, but here's some of what I've seen and what I've been able to translate in terms of the AP abilities:
Stuff with question mark (?) are ability names I don't understand.

ウェポンアビリティ - Weapon Abilities
ディフェンダー - Defender
ダメージアスピル - Damage Aspire(?) - Description says it's basically MP Rage

アクションアビリティ - Action Abilities
リフレクトガード - Reflect Guard
スラッシュアッパー - Slash Upper
リベンジスラッシュ - Revenge Slash
ドッジスラッシュ - Dodge Slash
スライドダッシュ - Slide Dash
エリアルスイープ - Aerial Sweep
エアスパイラル - Air Spiral
オートブレイヴ - Auto Brave
オートウィズダム - Auto Wisdom
トリニティリミット - Trinity Limit
オートサモン - Auto Summon
スラップショット - Slap Shot
エリアルフィニッシュ - Aerial Finish
エクスプロージョン - Explosion

サポートアビリティ - Support Abilities
ライブラ - Life Blood - Basically the scan ability (show enemy HP)
エアリカバリー - Air Recovery
コンボアップ - Combo Up
リアクションアップ - Reaction Up
EXPチャンス - EXP Chance
オートロックマジック - Auto Lock Magic
アイテムアップ - Item Up
リーフベール - Life Veil
ファイアアップ	- Fire Up
ドライヴースト - Drive Store (?)
ドロー - Draw (Treasure Magnet)
コンボプラス - Combo Plus

thnx to Omniscient73 from khu forums

obtaining the final form is something that everybody is still looking at...
a lot of people get it random in the world that never was..
lots of them say you need to lock every world(incl. atlantica and 100 acre wood).
and they sy that you need to max out your drive forms or best result.
nd some say you need to be lvl 56 but I was lv 48 when I got it.

so just drive in the world that never was and eventually sora will get it


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 30, 2005)

^ i posted a whole array of pics of skills AP if you can translate .... it is on page 20 i think... and i made a thread in the translation part of the forums


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 30, 2005)

Anti-form is now confirmed to be the counter-effect if you drive too many times.
The thing about getting hit by a heartless is false. 
Also, if you want to lvup your forms more quickly you could use the glitch/trick (not sure if it's a glitch) with the drive bar.
Let's say Wisdom Form... Go to the firts save point of the last world. Get out of the screen and transform into wisdom.
Kill as many shadows you can and when your drive bar is almost going off go to the save point and get out of the world. When  you come back you'll have the drive bar totally full. 
You can do the same thing in screens where your party members get out of the party (like the last place where you can save in the last world).
The Coups are also good to lvup the forms. 

You're going to murder Seph in this high lv, it'll be piece of cake. I'm on lv85 right now and I stoped playing it. Gonna play something else now.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 30, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> Anti-form is now confirmed to be the counter-effect if you drive too many times.
> The thing about getting hit by a heartless is false.
> Also, if you want to lvup your forms more quickly you could use the glitch/trick (not sure if it's a glitch) with the drive bar.
> Let's say Wisdom Form... Go to the firts save point of the last world. Get out of the screen and transform into wisdom.
> ...



There's also the timeless river glitch in which you can also lvl up the forms and summons quite easily.


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 30, 2005)

Gahh... all you people are already done with the game?!  I was hoping it would be nice and long...


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 30, 2005)

It's nice, and semi-long. If I were playing the american version i would talk to everyone in the worlds (if I were playing for the first time i'm guessing it would take me 60 hours to finish with mostly of optionals. Since I've already played I think I'll be done with the game in 40 hours or so). 40~50 hours still is pretty good for me. 
The problem is that people were talking about worlds that take 8 hours to complete. There's no such thing in KH2 (at most 3~4 hours in the last world I would say). 
If you want a 100 hour game go play DQ series. I think 40 hour is fine and fair enough though, just don't have crazy ideas about long worlds and you'll be fine.
The game has a lot of cut-scenes as well, nothing like Xenosaga, but still a lot.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 30, 2005)

Finally Managed to burn my copy and play it and I am definatly with everyone else on saying this game is great and I'm still in Twilight Town (though Roxas Skateboarding Sold me right away). With the limited Japanese knowledge I have I can get bits and peices of the story, but I waned to bring up the question to others on what you think about the whole not being able to actually understand the game but still playing all the way through. Also since I am only at the begining I wanted to ask even with limited to no Japanese knowledge if you still gain an understanding of everything that is going on, or more or less so how the story is flowing and how plots are going.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I myself don't speak a word of japanese. I've played some japanese games when I was younger. FFVII, FFVIII and FFIX. So I already know many in-game menu stuff, item and magic names and stuff like that. I watch a lot of anime as well, so i'm able to understand some sentences and certain words (the most common type) and numbers. That's obviously not enough to enjoy the story of a RPG. 
I am now aware of most of the plot because of many hours spent reading topics in KH fanboards and gf's boards. 
I wouldn't keep on playing the game if it weren't so damn adicctive. I feel like I was born to play KH2, since it's all easy and cool to pull off some crazy combos even if you're a n00b. 
KH2 is fun as hell.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 30, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Gahh... all you people are already done with the game?!  I was hoping it would be nice and long...



so far i'm clocking 55 hrs... even though i already finished the game there are things i'm still looking for, the game battle system it is absolutely fun...you add that and mickey with a sword doing the pwning ... I"M SOLD heheheeheh 

Edit: MG it seems we think alike LOL
another note... i'm quite reluctant if i want to know much about the story since i want motivation to play the US ver of the game....that and i will also re-play it in proud mode

Edit 2: ROFL now that i have read your post carefully .... "nice and long"? ...... Priceless 

Edit 3: i just can't stop LOL.... speaking of combos i managed to find an almost infinite combo glitch... both in air and ground


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 30, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome, the place you got the plot points from can you give me the link? Or can someone help me out real quick and explain what just happened in the game for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roxas just got to the mansion as I finished day 5 which seemed to have alot of plot stuff. Then after getting to the white room, somthing happened tha has me confused. If anyone knows the answer please help me out.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont see how you can like the game in japanese, sure soemthing like naruto would be no problem, but KH2 is soemthing that should be played in the English version, you can understand everything(without having to read a stupid foru to understand it)...


----------



## Ziko (Dec 31, 2005)

That sniper guy is impossible!
He is really easy in the start but when he goes to the center and start shooting everywhere i die...
And i think im in trouble...im only in lvl 39 i think...


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 31, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Mongoloid Gnome, the place you got the plot points from can you give me the link? Or can someone help me out real quick and explain what just happened in the game for me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



source

SkOTW 34: Strange Creatures (register and go to the KH2 Spoiler forum).





			
				Ziko said:
			
		

> That sniper guy is impossible!
> He is really easy in the start but when he goes to the center and start shooting everywhere i die...
> And i think im in trouble...im only in lvl 39 i think...



Lol, have you scaped from all the fights or something? Your lv is very low for this part, you should get back a little and get to lv45 at least. Isn't really hard.



			
				BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> I dont see how you can like the game in japanese, sure soemthing like naruto would be no problem, but KH2 is soemthing that should be played in the English version, you can understand everything(without having to read a stupid foru to understand it)...



You would surely understand if you played the game. I would have to admit that KH2 story is good, but if you compare with the game system itself it's just an extra. It's like I've said, it looks like I was born to play this game.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 31, 2005)

I finished him but now it is that card guy and he i just plain impossible!!!!


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 31, 2005)

This battle is decided simply by luck. If you're not doing well reset and try again.
I beated him on my first try, lucky heh?


----------



## Seany (Dec 31, 2005)

Arghh i wanna play so badly...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 31, 2005)

Right now, I'm almost done with dnling the game.  My friend uses Alcohol 120% to burn PS2 games, so I'm gonna use that.   Does anyone know a good guide for using it?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Dec 31, 2005)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> I dont see how you can like the game in japanese, sure soemthing like naruto would be no problem, but KH2 is soemthing that should be played in the English version, you can understand everything(without having to read a stupid foru to understand it)...



I agree it would just be better to get the full experience in english.


----------



## シュイン (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm at the end....but I'm training  and gettin jiminy's diary 100% (i'm 85% i think)
I'm lvl 88 now...
currently have 68:14 hours...so yeah it's pretty awesome game the story owns for as much as I can understand it...


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 31, 2005)

anyone know where I can get good pics of the 13 hooded people? the people that have x'es on their names...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 1, 2006)

I have been playing the game.  Just finished the Land of Dragons.

BTW, was that Jiraiya's VA for the XIII Order member that talks to you in Hollow Bastion? (ya know, the one that teleports away right before Donald jumps at him, so that Donald lands on the ground)


----------



## シュイン (Jan 1, 2006)

yes it was him....
and you'll fight him in the end of the game (not the superior, but near the end)


----------



## Ziko (Jan 1, 2006)

Now im in lvl 44 and training to lvl up more.
I finished the card guy and that energy wave dude is my problem but i think that if i just lvl up a bit more ill kill him.


----------



## Seany (Jan 1, 2006)

When i get this game im just gonna lvl up like crazy at the beggining .


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 1, 2006)

That's lame, it'll ruin your experience. IMO at least, I hate over-leveling. Totally ruins the game for me. All the difficulty goes away. 
The VA of Jack Sparrow is the same VA of Zoro from one piece. vivi = Pikachu VA. 
I'm sure there are a lot more of famous pop VAs.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 1, 2006)

Um im not sure that i am suppose to ask this here but could someone make a cool sig and cool avatar of King Mickey for me?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 1, 2006)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> That's lame, it'll ruin your experience. IMO at least, I hate over-leveling. Totally ruins the game for me. All the difficulty goes away.
> The VA of Jack Sparrow is the same VA of Zoro from one piece. vivi = Pikachu VA.
> I'm sure there are a lot more of famous pop VAs.


Actually, it's the VA of Sanji.  He did the voice for the Japanese dub of PotC.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 2, 2006)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> That's lame, it'll ruin your experience. IMO at least, I hate over-leveling. Totally ruins the game for me. All the difficulty goes away.
> The VA of Jack Sparrow is the same VA of Zoro from one piece. vivi = Pikachu VA.
> I'm sure there are a lot more of famous pop VAs.


I'm not sure if she is famous but I know that the VA that does Orochimaru does the voice for Ursala.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 2, 2006)

Since ppl seem to get the VA mixed up, I took the time to list em by the character, who their VA is, and what else that VA has been famous for

Miyu Irino - Sora
Haku in Spirited Away
Syaoran in Tsubasa Chronicle
Sena in Eyeshield 21
Hasu in Wolf's Rain
Saisuke Niwa in DN Angel

Koichi Yamadera - Donald, Mushu, Beast, Sebastian and Genie
Ryoji Kaji in Evangelion
Spike Spiegel in.....seriously, if don't know this....leave and never come back
Jubei in Ninja Scroll (the movie)

Norio Wakamoto - Xemnas
Vicious in....you should know this too
Cell in....ANYONE WHO HAS SEEN ANY ANIME EVER WILL KNOW THIS
Alexander Anderson in the Hellsing OVA

Akio Otsuka - Xehanort
Batou in GitS
JP voice of Solid Snake
The narrator for Gundam Wing (I thought that Xehanort sounded familiar)
Judge Nabrath in FFXII

Kenichi Suzumura - Demyx
Zack in FFVII: AC
Junpei Manaka in Ichigo 100%

Jouji Nakata - Luxord
Alucard in Hellsing
Count of Monte Cristo in Gankutsuou
Baki in Naruto

Keiji Fujiwara - Axel
Reno in FFVII: AC
Maes Hughes in FMA
Raiga Kurosuke in Naruto (look away....LOOK AWAY!!!)

Kujira - Ursula
Orochimaru

Hiroaki Hirata - Jack Sparrow
Balthier in FFXII
Sanji in One Piece
Suikotsu in InuYasha
Genma Shiranui in Naruto

Okay, that's enough of the confusing ones


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 2, 2006)

My bad, so it was Sanji. I don't watch OP, so I wouldn't know 

Wow, this Koichi Yamadera is incredible talented, lol his Donald voice sounds just like the original version. And he does Genie plus Mushu... And Spike!!! Awesome.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

spike attack?


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jan 2, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> spike attack?


They mean Spike from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Cero (Jan 2, 2006)

oh cool, i didnt know they had a thread about it! Can i join in  on the conversation?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> They mean Spike from Cowboy Bebop.


Wow, that is pretty sweet!!


----------



## Ziko (Jan 2, 2006)

Xenmas impossible the third time!!!
Does anyone know when i shall hit him? Like,an opening?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 2, 2006)

You mean the one that throws you away and has a giant shield? 
Well, as far as I know when you're far away you should use square to glide quickly, do not stay on the middle, go for one of the sides. Use the reaction button when the pieces of buildings are coming to you and destroy his shield.
Then land into the platform and beat the crap out of the bastard. Use your cop-op if you can and repeat. could take a while though.



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> oh cool, i didnt know they had a thread about it! Can i join in  on the conversation?



Of course you can, butt in


----------



## Ziko (Jan 2, 2006)

No not that one,the last one.
The final Xenmas (the one with the black and white clothes)


----------



## Piekage (Jan 2, 2006)

I didn't know about this either! I was wondering something, a friend of mine just imported KH2 ( luckly bastard ) and I was wondering if there are any software that will let him burn it for me, since I doubt I can wait for a US release and he won't be letting it go for a LONG time (i.e., the US release). Can anyone help?

Anyway. From what I've seen from the screenshots and what my friends played, This is a damn good game. I like how there using Cloud and co. Advent Children look. Not to mention that any game were Mickey Mouse kicks ass is a must own.


----------



## Cero (Jan 2, 2006)

Um whats the topic exactly? sice i just joined in i really dont know


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 2, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Um whats the topic exactly? sice i just joined in i really dont know


Talk about anything that you want (as long as it pertains to Kingdom Hearts 2).


----------



## Cero (Jan 2, 2006)

so then.... i am going with i saw a long trailer of what you do with Roxas inKH2. I think it was a little too much like KH


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 2, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> so then.... i am going with i saw a long trailer of what you do with Roxas inKH2. I think it was a little too much like KH


You only use Roxas up to the title screen.  However, that screen doesnt show up until you complete Twilight Town (takes about hour and a half.  50 minutes if you know exactly what to do).


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 2, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> No not that one,the last one.
> The final Xenmas (the one with the black and white clothes)



Ah, I see. You just have to wait till you find an opening, when you do cop-op his ass off and beat him (it could take some time). 
There's a time where he will catch Sora, could be tricky but just control the other character and heal when you regain control over Sora.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jan 2, 2006)

woah woah woah, hold up, something just hit me, The Japanese got Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix, which was a lot different than the U.S. version of Kingdom hearts, so, does that mean when KH2 hits the states it'll be alot different then the version you guys are playing? Arrgh! This is so confusing, Ya ya!!


----------



## Piekage (Jan 2, 2006)

I think they will release KH2 here with extra stuff. If they do, they Square-Enix will rerelease KH2 in Japan with even more new stuff.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 3, 2006)

I've heard that Nomura didn't want to do another Final Mix thing with KH2... So we probably won't have any extras in the US version. Then again, you never know.
I was expecting at least another teaser ("secret video"). The KH2 is short as the first part of deep dive, so small. Another wouldn't be bad


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it just me, or is the co-op between Sora and Goofy (the one where they keep throwing their weapons and then Goofy is launched rocket-style) WAYYYY too powerful?


----------



## Ziko (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont really know how to fo Sora and Goofys or Sora and Donalds co-op,only all three of us.

About Xenmas,i dont know when that opening is...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 3, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> I dont really know how to fo Sora and Goofys or Sora and Donalds co-op,only all three of us.
> 
> About Xenmas,i dont know when that opening is...


Hmmm...as long as you have the right abilities set, then all you have to really do is press triangle during a battle when yur MP is full.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 3, 2006)

It's really powerful, indeed. It's a boss killer, this time around Donald and Goofy aren't so useless anymore. All the other guests are pretty good as well. 
And the Xemnas dude... Man, I don't know why you're having such a hard time, maybe it's your lv? It could be a factor. 
I don't see how one can not defeat the final form of the final battle...


----------



## Ziko (Jan 3, 2006)

OK ill lvl up a little more,but first i gotta equip the Co-op abillity (if i can find it...)


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 3, 2006)

Simply press left with the digital pad and press triangle when the chance appears.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 3, 2006)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> It's really powerful, indeed. It's a boss killer


I know, I instant-killed Xaldin with that move.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 3, 2006)

you guys are making me envious.......*sigh* I wish I could read/speak japanese.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 3, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> you guys are making me envious.......*sigh* I wish I could read/speak japanese.


So do I, my friend....so do I.


----------



## Seany (Jan 6, 2006)

BUMP ......


----------



## Cero (Jan 7, 2006)

ll, its coming out in 2 months in the US


----------



## Seany (Jan 7, 2006)

1st of August!???  this can't be......


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 8, 2006)

It's Europe..it's possible. All the games come like months after (including FFXII)


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Jan 8, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> ll, its coming out in 2 months in the US


Really, thats good to hear. I just preordered it yesterday and I washoping I wouldn't have to wait for it for a long(er) period of time.


----------



## Cero (Jan 8, 2006)

lol, i just read you sig! man, neji is retarted!


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 9, 2006)

How long is the game anyways?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 9, 2006)

icoselitham said:
			
		

> How long is the game anyways?


Depends.  If yur just gonna plow through it on the easiest difficulty, I'd say it would take bout 30 hours.


----------



## Heroic (Jan 9, 2006)

It's kind of shorter then Kingdom Hearts 1 because there aren't that many mazes.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

^Didn't they say it was going to be twice as long than the first one? That would be a bummer if the second is shorter than the first one.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 9, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> ^Didn't they say it was going to be twice as long than the first one? That would be a bummer if the second is shorter than the first one.



Indeed...but i saw a screenshot that you have to do the little mermaid world AGAIN=I FUCKING HATE that world


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 9, 2006)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Indeed...but i saw a screenshot that you have to do the little mermaid world AGAIN=I FUCKING HATE that world


That world is completely different now.  No more battles or anything. You just do a series of songs from the movie with Parappa the Rapper-style controls.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 10, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> ^Didn't they say it was going to be twice as long than the first one? That would be a bummer if the second is shorter than the first one.



it is not shorter than the first one....is that ppl tend to rush the game since they dont understand it ... even though i didn't rush it that much i must accept that if understood the game (meaning dialoge) i would have clocked more time.  there are ppl here that have claimed getting to the end at lvl 35-40 which to me is damn too fast, while i made it to the end at lvl 50+...


----------



## Seany (Jan 10, 2006)

im just gonna take my sweet time with this game


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 10, 2006)

Now i'm wondering if they are going to take the extra mile in the dubbing...if they are going to change the dialogue animation for the dub, since that in the jp ver of the game the animation for the dialoge in many of the sequences is designed so you can READ SORA AND CO LIPS (talk about awsome) 

this game rocks my world


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 10, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I started a new Kingdom Hearts FC.

I'd really appreciate if people started joining.

New KH FC


----------



## Zenou (Jan 11, 2006)

Stopping by to say that I beat the game last week.

It was nice.


----------



## Gene (Jan 11, 2006)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Stopping by to say that I beat the game last week.
> 
> It was nice.


That's it? Nice? This is one of the most anticipated games of the year!


----------



## Seany (Jan 16, 2006)

Bump ......


----------



## trinty (Jan 17, 2006)

it's coming, next month or so. kh2 on march. date unknown.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 17, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> That's it? Nice? This is one of the most anticipated games of the year!



yeah,it's your duty to freak out. I've played the japanese version a little (beginning) and DAAAAAAAAAAMN:amazed :amazed  only one month to go!


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 17, 2006)

kingdom hearts is cool but I can't wait for ff12 to come out


----------



## Freed (Jan 17, 2006)

trinty said:
			
		

> it's coming, next month or so. kh2 on march. date unknown.




KHII will be released March first.And I agree, KH stuff is good but FF XII might own it D:


----------



## Pazuzu (Jan 17, 2006)

Writing my third in-depth FAQ for it now...

Addiction is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 17, 2006)

Pazuzu said:
			
		

> Writing my third in-depth FAQ for it now...
> 
> Addiction is a wonderful thing.



keep us up to date


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 17, 2006)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> KHII will be released March first.And I agree, KH stuff is good but FF XII might own it D:



Weird i always thought otherwise..time will tell.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my God..Kingdom Hearts 2 release has been moved to 30  March/4th april.NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i can't wait any longer,jeezes christ!!!


----------



## Seany (Jan 23, 2006)

Arghh its worst for UK, apparently its out on 24th of AUGUST here.............not fair


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 23, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Arghh its worst for UK, apparently its out on 24th of AUGUST here.............not fair



Wow,.....that sucks  UK/Europe always have to wait more,it's not fair.(i live in europe myself) but i think i'm gonna play the jap version,i've waited too long.


----------



## Cero (Jan 23, 2006)

Again itscoming out in March over here in the US


----------



## trinty (Jan 23, 2006)

and as well, final fantasy:advent children, is coming out then as well. i think? >.<


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 23, 2006)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Oh my God..Kingdom Hearts 2 release has been moved to 30  March/4th april.NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i can't wait any longer,jeezes christ!!!


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 24, 2006)

does anyone know if there will be an option for having the jap dialogue with eng subtites? i wish they would do that instead of dubbing games. i hate listening to these voice actors try. 
i was going to buy the japanese version, but my swap disc started acting up, and it's still not working  so i think i'm just going to hav to wait for the american release


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

I actually though that the traslation and voice actors sounded alot alike


----------



## trinty (Jan 24, 2006)

well, you could go out and buy another disk or something like that. but the best thing of all is the kingdom hearts movie coming soon, don't know when, and also advent  children!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 24, 2006)

trinty said:
			
		

> well, you could go out and buy another disk or something like that. but the best thing of all is the kingdom hearts movie coming soon, don't know when, and also advent  children!



Kingdom Hearts movie,oh my god don't tell me it's true? First they butcher FF7 and now another masterpiece..BRAVO Square-Enix you money hungry bitches,


----------



## trinty (Jan 24, 2006)

it's just a romuer i herd. i can't spell for shit today.!.!


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 24, 2006)

trinty said:
			
		

> well, you could go out and buy another disk or something like that. but the best thing of all is the kingdom hearts movie coming soon, don't know when, and also advent  children!


That's still a HUGE rumor.

There's a better change of a Kingdom Hearts anime coming out.


----------



## trinty (Jan 24, 2006)

and what about the kingdom hearts manga. book 2 is out! ^.^


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think they'll be able to fit the whole game into one movie if they are to include at least half of the worlds. A Kingdom Hearts movie/series would be awesome if it's done right. Hopefully it would all be CG.


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

I am waiting for the gaming seasonin march so all th great games come out ^^


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

> kingdom hearts movie coming soon, don't know when, and also advent children!


 I have not heard of a KH2 movie, but the AC FF VII moive was incredable.....


----------



## trinty (Jan 24, 2006)

yes. it was. but you cna beleve me or not.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 26, 2006)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts movie,oh my god don't tell me it's true? First they butcher FF7 and now another masterpiece..BRAVO Square-Enix you money hungry bitches,


How did they butcher it?


----------



## Cero (Jan 26, 2006)

by cutting it up iguess


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 27, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> I don't think they'll be able to fit the whole game into one movie if they are to include at least half of the worlds. A Kingdom Hearts movie/series would be awesome if it's done right. Hopefully it would all be CG.


If they did it any other way, then I'd be mad.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 27, 2006)

I've never been a big CG movie fan, though I will say that FF7 AC was done right.  I don't even know if a KH movie would be that good.  VG movies tend to suck.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeezes how many badass bosses does this game have!!! WOW,!!!!!!
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I LOVED the fight against the unknown in Beast Castle


----------



## Gene (Jan 29, 2006)

Is there an official US release date yet? It should be released somewhere in March. Man, I can't wait any longer!!1 I want to play this game now!1!!1


I guess I'll just finish replaying KH to kill the time......


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm surprised that no one has started discussing the KH2 OST yet.

It's been out for a few days now.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 29, 2006)

I have to say this,i just LOVE your faq Pazuzu..you did a great job!! I didn't understand everything of the japanese version so i really appreciate your translation^^ and lol,those comments you make hahaha sora's big hands (when hugging), weak Kairi,LOVE it. Thx again


----------



## Seany (Jan 29, 2006)

Agghhh im dying of waiting. But it will be well worth it


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 30, 2006)

Overall I didn't liked the KH2 OST as I liked the first one, not exactly sure why, since both are on the same level I think. 
But while I'm playing the game it's perfect.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmm i love the OST,it's not on the same lvl as the first..but still^^, and yeah the music does work better with those emo cutscenes:"the one with goofy in bastion..jeez,that one ownz"


----------



## trinty (Jan 30, 2006)

what, when;s the ost coming out?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 31, 2006)

I didn't know if it had been posted, but if you want to see SoF 2 (for beating Sephiroth), here it is
clicky


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's official, but the date on most of the sites (gamefaqs and gamespot for instance) is March 30th.


----------



## Freed (Jan 31, 2006)

March 30th? I was positive I had seen it was March 1st...ah well, if it's March 30th it'll be more waiting and that's good I guess. The OST is really good, I love all songs and I honestly believe it is better than the first one.

I actually wonder if they'll continue that Kingdom Hearts Manga now..


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 1, 2006)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> March 30th? I was positive I had seen it was March 1st...ah well, if it's March 30th it'll be more waiting and that's good I guess. The OST is really good, I love all songs and I honestly believe it is better than the first one.
> 
> I actually wonder if they'll continue that Kingdom Hearts Manga now..



Yeah they will,i've already seen the cover of the first "part 2" issue. IT showed Riku,XIII,...


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 1, 2006)

Bah... I didn't liked the first one (the disney characters were alright though). The mangaka is the same one again?


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 1, 2006)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> March 30th? I was positive I had seen it was March 1st...ah well, if it's March 30th it'll be more waiting and that's good I guess. The OST is really good, I love all songs and I honestly believe it is better than the first one.
> 
> I actually wonder if they'll continue that Kingdom Hearts Manga now..


We can't trust anyone with these supposed release dates.  We can only trust our friends at Square-Enix.

And they've already started on a Chain of Memories manga.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 9, 2006)

March 28th, unfortunately. Square-Enix has a press release on their page as well (Which can be found from )


----------



## Cero (Feb 9, 2006)

I will most likly keep myself busy with sonic riders in the mean time KH2, FFVII:AC and FF: XI come out :/


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess I'll go try to beat Sephiroth in KH while waiting for KH2 to come out.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 9, 2006)

I just love the giant key

oh wait....

that's probably the most g@yest, lamest, stupidest weapon
in the history of weapons


----------



## Cero (Feb 9, 2006)

yea.....i think it is. The metal chocobo i think you mean does not havemany if not any special features and is pretty weak :/


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 12, 2006)

I personaly love it...


----------



## Gene (Feb 12, 2006)

Metal chocobo was pretty strong. It was stronger than the keyblade I was using at the time, but I decided not to use it because I would lose my MP. The only thing I don't like about it is that it's kinda ugly.


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

1 month till KH2 releases here XD


----------



## Gene (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a feeling it's going to be a very long month too.


----------



## Seany (Feb 12, 2006)

6 months till here .....


----------



## Sharingan Lord (Feb 12, 2006)

finally kingdom hearts 2 is commin out! i've been waiting for 4 years. i've heard things about it and i wonder if they r tru. is there a part of sora that was left behind when he turned into a heartless? do u get to play as him? can mickey mouse be a side character likedonald and goofy?


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you guyz like 14 yrs. old or younger???

I don't see what's so great about Kindgom Hearts

a lil kid swinging around a giant key
and teaming up with Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck

I remember when I thought Disney was cool...
which was like 10 yrs. ago but now it's LAME


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 12, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Are you guyz like 14 yrs. old or younger???
> 
> I don't see what's so great about Kindgom Hearts
> 
> ...



don't be so quick to judge a book for his cover....

the game is filled with gameplay and story.

but of course...you're too grown up to care for that..


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

grr  you grown ups XD


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Are you guyz like 14 yrs. old or younger???
> 
> I don't see what's so great about Kindgom Hearts
> 
> ...


Have you ever actually played the game?

You sir, have no inner child.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sharingan Lord said:
			
		

> finally kingdom hearts 2 is commin out! i've been waiting for 4 years. i've heard things about it and i wonder if they r tru. is there a part of sora that was left behind when he turned into a heartless? do u get to play as him? can mickey mouse be a side character likedonald and goofy?


Well, if you use the Drive system too much, then you turn into a Heartless for a little while.

And if you die and all your other teammates die, then you can play as Mickey in certain worlds.


----------



## ENSG (Feb 13, 2006)

Voice actors were anounced!  Most already know but if you don't heres link:


Soul Link - 07 [KnKF][83DEE54F].​avi

Some of the actors look good but others.... like Roxas.....

How do you all like this lineup?


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Feb 13, 2006)

really didnt like I. Chain of Memories was the bomb i loved that think. i played that game and beat it like 3 times. both modes then i played one I. no where near as good. but II will be better


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Are you guyz like 14 yrs. old or younger???
> 
> I don't see what's so great about Kindgom Hearts
> 
> ...


Since everyone is being a little nice I'll just.. not be.

Why the hell are you coming in a thread for a series you've never even played (And obviously don't know what you're talking about)? 

I'm guessing other game series are too "young" for you too, but for someone who uses a "z" instead of a "s" at the end of his words I'm not too sure what to think.

But as for the voice actors.. I don't really mind. For a series like this I'm sure they wouldn't screw up the voices, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 14, 2006)

Mr. Depp isn't going to be able to make it for the recording  None of the PotC crew are  Scheduling conflicts, likely involving the shooting of PotC 3.

Seems KHIII is already in plans though, which is nice, and Nomura has thoughts on releasing [finally] an english version of final mix. Also, possibly making a final mix version for II to bide the time between II and III [it's a good thing they're so damn good as long as they take to make 'em  Quality over quantity ^__^] even though he said he wasn't going to originally. He said that scheduling would be the only reason those things might not happen.

That info broght to you by famitsu 



> Absolute Defense



^ =/> dumbass 

>_<


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 14, 2006)

Whaaat?? NO depp?? That sucks!!! James Woods ownz them all though^^

I really hope Kingdom Hearts 3 has less Disney..cuz jeez. The bad thing about Kingdom HEarts 2 is 90% Disney and 10% XIII/Riku/Roxas/.... You don't see them much interacting with eachother,you just fight and kill them. That was the biggest disappointement.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 14, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Are you guyz like 14 yrs. old or younger???
> 
> I don't see what's so great about Kindgom Hearts
> 
> ...



No, I'm 21 and I still like KH. Don't assume that just because it's Disney the game is for children. Or that just because disney is involved the game is bad.
The gameplay is amazing and should not be overlooked, I'm still looking for a RPG with better real time battle system than KH2. 
The story may be kinda cheesy sometimes, but you won't die because of it, you should try the game before saying things like that. 



			
				Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Whaaat?? NO depp?? That sucks!!! James Woods ownz them all though^^
> 
> I really hope Kingdom Hearts 3 has less Disney..cuz jeez. The bad thing about Kingdom HEarts 2 is 90% Disney and 10% XIII/Riku/Roxas/.... You don't see them much interacting with eachother,you just fight and kill them. That was the biggest disappointement.



Actually... I would say that the game is less disney than the first one. You'll understand when the game is out in the usa, Riku and Kairi both play important roles in the story. Nomura original creations have now far more space than in the first game.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone think the English version of Haruka Haruka is.. so-so? Not in terms of lyrics, but I don't know.. maybe I'm just biased.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 25, 2006)

The real reason why I haven't bought the game 
(even tho a lot of people tell me it's good)

is because i'm a hardcore gamer and I have 
nothing but good cool (up to age) games

having Kingdom Hearts in my collection 
is like having a Harry Potter game

I don't doubt it's a good game but 
give me Final Fantasy any day


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 25, 2006)

To me you really don't sound like a "hardcore gamer" then. You talk about your collection, and yet you don't want to play a game because it has Disney characters in it. This isn't Barbie's Dreamhouse. 

I don't even know what to call your issue with the game. It isn't peer pressure because people tell you it's good, unless you're afraid of someone random egging on you about it. Just sounds like you're stubborn, but eh.. not going to hate you for it. =P

Everybody has different tastes, I guess.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 26, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> The real reason why I haven't bought the game
> (even tho a lot of people tell me it's good)
> 
> is because i'm a hardcore gamer and I have
> ...



This has to be the morfotatnic (had to create a word since saying stupid would be to generous) argument i have ever read...


----------



## Cero (Feb 26, 2006)

that is one morfotantic argument.........


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

Will Spirited away and howls moving castle be in this......I mean they are Walt Disney works.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 28, 2006)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> Will Spirited away and howls moving castle be in this......I mean they are Walt Disney works.



errr.... no

those are hayao miyazaki's (Studio Ghibli (SP)) WORKS...

do your research man.

PS. sorry if i came up rude..it is just that hayao's work to me is precious and disney should only dream in creating movies like that.


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm hoping Toy Story will be in the next installment if they're making one. The reason why there aren't any Pixar-made Disney films in KH/KH2 is because of "tricky licensing issues."



Only 27 days left....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 28, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> I'm hoping Toy Story will be in the next installment if they're making one. The reason why there aren't any Pixar-made Disney films in KH/KH2 is because of "tricky licensing issues."
> 
> 
> 
> Only 27 days left....



well chicken little (as a summon... so this is not a story spoiler.. and is the first one...) is on this one.... maybe they didn't think on it....


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2006)

Actually Pixar had nothing to do with Chicken Little. That was all Disney.


----------



## Cero (Feb 28, 2006)

yea thats completly based on the work of disney


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 28, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Well, if you use the Drive system too much, then you turn into a Heartless for a little while.


actually, some guys proved that wrong.  They have a video of it on YouTube (sry, no link).  Apparently, you go into Anti-Sora by taking a certain amount of damage while in normal drive.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 28, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Actually Pixar had nothing to do with Chicken Little. That was all Disney.



my mistake then 

i thought it was since i saw the first trailer with the incredibles... and actually haven't watched chiken little...


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

No spirited away........*sigh*.............But......umm Hey in one trailer doesn't Sora go up to like Walts like grave like the ice thing hes in.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 28, 2006)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> No spirited away........*sigh*.............But......umm Hey in one trailer doesn't Sora go up to like Walts like grave like the ice thing hes in.



uh?.... sorry but... uh???

anyways... sorry i played the game begining to end and no miyazaki's work..


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh okay........I saw somethin on X-play with it..........so is it a good game.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 28, 2006)

Edit: Oh, that. I don't watch it.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 1, 2006)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> Oh okay........I saw somethin on X-play with it..........so is it a good game.



yes it is... it is a great game alone...

having played the first one makes it awsome.


----------



## gaspi (Mar 1, 2006)

Chicken Little, i think, was a mistake.. a huge mistake to put it to so bad ass game.. ;_;
and the Japanese under the sea song sounded funny.. 8D
sorry for breaking your discussion, everybody..
i am a KH fan. :3


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 1, 2006)

ANBU_No_Kakashi said:
			
		

> Chicken Little, i think, was a mistake.. a huge mistake to put it to so bad ass game.. ;_;
> and the Japanese under the sea song sounded funny.. 8D
> sorry for breaking your discussion, everybody..
> i am a KH fan. :3




yea and i got the OST...

so... "under the sea.. subarashi (sP)" *sings alone, incoherent* 

this game is what Zelda should have been.


----------



## gaspi (Mar 1, 2006)

lol, owning is very big word indeed 8DD


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Mar 2, 2006)

And it's the most used word hehe. The game's almost here so i'm really excited man.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 2, 2006)

if only the US ver of the game had a JP language track i would be so happy.  

but i think that would be imposible without going dual layer...


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 2, 2006)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> No spirited away........*sigh*.............But......umm Hey in one trailer doesn't Sora go up to like Walts like grave like the ice thing hes in.



Augh.. dude.  It's so hard for me not to be a grammar nazi when I see this post.

But that was just an X-Play joke.  (And a funny one at that)

It's an urban legend that Walt Disney had his body put into a cryogenic freeze chamber in order to preserve himself until the time when technology advances enough for him to receive a new body.  (He would have been a fan of Orochimaru!)

Of course, it's false and rather absurd.  So X-Play did a funny little inside joke.  When the ingame camera panned to Donald, Goofy and Sora in their little glass pods that Namine put them in, they stuck a big ole' Walt Disney face on Goofy's pod.  I had a good laugh.

Actually, you guys should watch X-Play's preview.  They bash all the little quirks of the game, but it's all in good fun.  Goofy and Donald sound especially silly in Japanese.

Be warned that the preview does contain some minor spoilers for those who haven't been following the development of the sequel, especially about the beginning of the game.  About half of the footage is taking out of KH1, though.





			
				Techno Goku said:
			
		

> I'm hoping Toy Story will be in the next installment if they're making one. The reason why there aren't any Pixar-made Disney films in KH/KH2 is because of "tricky licensing issues."
> 
> 
> 
> Only 27 days left....



Now that Disney BOUGHT Pixar (Steve Jobs is now one of the major owners of Disney) expect to see a lot more.  Sora and co fighting alongside the Incredibles?  :-D :-D :-D

Personally, I see Disney's involvement in this game as a plus, not as some kiddie POS.  I LOVE Disney films.  The animation and personality of most of their films were (and are) way ahead of their time!  I just wish some Japanese films were of the same calibur.  (Naruto, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 2, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Now that Disney BOUGHT Pixar (Steve Jobs is now one of the major owners of Disney) expect to see a lot more.  Sora and co fighting alongside the Incredibles?  :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Personally, I see Disney's involvement in this game as a plus, not as some kiddie POS.  I LOVE Disney films.  The animation and personality of most of their films were (and are) way ahead of their time!  I just wish some Japanese films were of the same calibur.  (Naruto, I'm looking at you!)



Not to create some kind of argument, just to share ideas...

as much as i luv some of disney's work:

- Aladdin
- Hercules (james woods > all)
- Lilo and stich
- the incredibles

i find some of the JP films more applealing, expecially miyazaki's and studio Ghibli (SP) works.

since most of the films lack (in a good sense) something that most disney have and that is the "bad" guy to drive the movie... there's must be someone or something to be defeated in a disney movie to be complete, and even thou this sometimes work on some of the movies...i like miyazaki's direction in making the story drive the movie, and instead of "bad" ppl you see persons with different point of view... even movies like spirited away in which one can feel that there's is the steriotipical (sp) bad guy.. there isn't one.. which makes me warm inside 

on topic: I LUV KH2


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 2, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> Not to create some kind of argument, just to share ideas...
> 
> as much as i luv some of disney's work:
> 
> ...



Oh I'm definately not including Miyazaki's stuff in that comment.  His movies are really excellent.  I could write essays and essays on the plot devices and themes behind Princess Mononoke.

I'm complaining more about the Naruto movie.... or rather, most of the movies made based on Shonen stuff.  They're the epitome of average, and really good Shounen movies are few and far in between.

I enjoyed the story in Aladdin and the Prince of Thieves (one of the worst of the Disney "straight to video" films) more than the story of the Naruto film.

And yes, James Woods really does own everyone.  I saw his interview with MTV about KHII, and they showed a snippet of him recording his voice acting.  I could really see where they got Hades' awesome personality.  He could probably play the character in a live action film, and it would have still been perfect!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 3, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> And yes, James Woods really does own everyone.  I saw his interview with MTV about KHII, and they showed a snippet of him recording his voice acting.  I could really see where they got Hades' awesome personality.  He could probably play the character in a live action film, and it would have still been perfect!



I don't know if it was in a regular interview or it was on the "inside the actors studio" that james woods was asked about hades and he said something in the lines that, he was approached by disney to make hades like the steriotipical "bad" guy but he recomended a character with more wit and what seems a new york accent (not sure about this) and it is all right in the world....

sincerely i'm quite not sold on the KH2 dub, it is only james woods that's really selling me to the dub.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 3, 2006)

Bah, I think it's great.  Much better than the Japanese dub, mind you.  I really can't stand Sora's japanese voice...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 3, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Bah, I think it's great.  Much better than the Japanese dub, mind you.  I really can't stand Sora's japanese voice...



but he.....but he... but he... but he sound so cool 

i already finished the JP ver of the game, but left some of the extras out just to have more to look for on the US ver....

i'm hoping you can also read their lips on the US ver....maybe that's too much to ask


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 3, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Bah, I think it's great.  Much better than the Japanese dub, mind you.  I really can't stand Sora's japanese voice...


These are the only JP voices I don't like

1.  Goofy - it's just....wrong
2.  Hades - it's not particularly BAD, but it can't match up to James Woods
3.  Will Turner - I personally really like the VA, but it just doesn't fit Will, unlike Jack's (wooo go Sanji!)

Here are the voices that I think are awesome:

1.  Roxas - it just is
2.  Xigbar - Jiraiya's VA = instant winner!
3.  Sephiroth - If I said I didn't like his voice, it would be the biggest lie I have ever told...EVER!!!!
4.  MCP - it's a giant computer talking in japanese....WHAT'S NOT TO LIKE?!
5.  Jack Sparrow - this might be simply because the VA also does Sanji and Genma...but that's good enough for me!  Besides, he does an AWESOME Jack!
6.  Axel - even though I keep reminding myself that he actually voiced Raiga...that doesn't bring him down from his other roles.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 3, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> These are the only JP voices I don't like
> 
> 1.  Goofy - it's just....wrong
> 2.  Hades - it's not particularly BAD, but it can't match up to James Woods
> ...



The only Japanese voices I heard myself out of your list is Goofy, Roxas, and Jack Sparrow.  Goofy sounded like the voice of somebody in the act of dry humping a cow.  Roxas was your typical run-of-the-mill Japanese voice.  Jack Sparrow though, I'll give props to.  The guy really matched the style of Depp's voice perfectly.

The reason why I don't like Sora's J voice is because it sounds as though the actor is plugging his nose as he speaks.  urrrrghhh that is soooo irritating!

Is it me, or are there only like, 35 different voice actors for anime in Japan?  It seems as though I hear the same people over and over again in different series and shows.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 3, 2006)

Haha I LOVED the voice actors..sure it was Jiraiya,ITachi,Byakuya etc..but hell it sure beats english.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh.....so no Walt........... man thats another time X-Play let me down...... FRIGGEN MORGAN WEB SHE GONNA GET RAPED!!!

ahahahahaahah Im only jokin......


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 5, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Is it me, or are there only like, 35 different voice actors for anime in Japan?  It seems as though I hear the same people over and over again in different series and shows.


No, its just that they try to get ahold of the good ones.

Anyway, I have to say, this game is WAYYY too easy.  Except for Sephiroth.  Even with Sora at lvl 80 on Normal difficulty, I can't beat him.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 5, 2006)

Lol i still need to beat Sephy(gonna beat him in US version),and yeah this game is pretty easy...but still.WOW


----------



## Cero (Mar 5, 2006)

Sephy is really hard to beat, ive tried so many times >.<


----------



## Gene (Mar 5, 2006)

Easy game? Maybe I should start on hard mode when I get the game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 5, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Easy game? Maybe I should start on hard mode when I get the game.


if you want a challenge, don't bother with simply Expert Mode.  Go straight for Proud Mode.  All enemies deal double damage and your attacks are only half as strong against them (except for trigger commands, they still have full strength)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 5, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> No, its just that they try to get ahold of the good ones.
> 
> Anyway, I have to say, this game is WAYYY too easy.  Except for Sephiroth.  Even with Sora at lvl 80 on Normal difficulty, I can't beat him.



try the infinite combo glitch.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 5, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> if you want a challenge, don't bother with simply Expert Mode.  Go straight for Proud Mode.  All enemies deal double damage and your attacks are only half as strong against them (except for trigger commands, they still have full strength)



That sounds pretty good.  Is Proud mode accessible from the very beginning?  Or must one unlock it?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 6, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty good.  Is Proud mode accessible from the very beginning?  Or must one unlock it?


out of the 3 difficulty options the game gives you in the beginning, Proud is the bottom one.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone can tell me what day KH 2 comes out? It's coming out this month right?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 6, 2006)

US release=US: March 28, 2006 

Europe: fucking octobre..octobre people!!! Why does gamegod hate us!!?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 6, 2006)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> US release=US: March 28, 2006
> 
> Europe: fucking octobre..octobre people!!! Why does gamegod hate us!!?




Thanx for the info! Yay! It's coming out this month!

Wow...that really sucks. Coming out in october...


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 6, 2006)

I would advise Europeans to import the thing from the US.  Seriously.  If I were in Europe, I'd commit suicide right about now.

Hm, interesting stuff in Nomura's interview in the KH2 Ultimania.  Apparently the English voices are much more preferred in the KH series in Japan over the Japanese voices.  In fact, Nomura was afraid the lack of English voices in KH2 would harm sales.  Of course, that wasn't the case, but it brings up the question: Is it true that there is something about America that Japan actually likes?


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Mar 7, 2006)

Well that's interesting. But strange cause it's usually the other way around. I guess even the japanese like things from us americans. :amazed


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 7, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> I would advise Europeans to import the thing from the US.  Seriously.  If I were in Europe, I'd commit suicide right about now.
> 
> Hm, interesting stuff in Nomura's interview in the KH2 Ultimania.  Apparently the English voices are much more preferred in the KH series in Japan over the Japanese voices.  In fact, Nomura was afraid the lack of English voices in KH2 would harm sales.  Of course, that wasn't the case, but it brings up the question: Is it true that there is something about America that Japan actually likes?



i wouldn't be surprised since everything that someone lacks is a novelty... and english is a novelty there such is japanese here.

it can be quite evident in anime, since many character like to quote in english.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow. I just found out yesterday that later this very month we're getting KHII. Quite an awesome surprise.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a countdown of how many days are left before KH II's release taped to register 1.  Everytime somebody would ask something about it or look at our standee in interest, I would yell out, "XX days left!"


----------



## RockLee (Mar 8, 2006)

That's like torture.

KHII is so good, I may buy a PS2 just to play that and SotC. Oh, and some Katamari as well.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> That's like torture.
> 
> KHII is so good, I may buy a PS2 just to play that and SotC. Oh, and some Katamari as well.



You don't have a PS2? :amazed Poor person. Yes, get one. And KHII.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 9, 2006)

My neighbors owned one, so I played with them. I might buy a used one, though, if it's in the neighbohood of 50$.

Also, when is the release date?

Side note: I beat KH by going to my friend's house and helping him beat it. I was there every step of the way.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 10, 2006)

28th. 

I just stomped Sephiroth on the first out of boredom. Siiiigh.. 18 more days.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 10, 2006)

KHII ships the 28th, but we're not allowed to sell it until the street date, which is the 29th.  Since a good number of great games are coming out on that day, we (as in the GameStop in the Augusta Mall) may have a midnight opening, which we rarely do.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 10, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> KHII ships the 28th, but we're not allowed to sell it until the street date, which is the 29th.  Since a good number of great games are coming out on that day, we (as in the GameStop in the Augusta Mall) may have a midnight opening, which we rarely do.


I hate that.  

And how do you stand working in GameStop? I was there like.. for one day and all I did was sort the empty boxes on the shelves. It then um.. "conflicted with my other job" and I stopped working there.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 10, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> I hate that.
> 
> And how do you stand working in GameStop? I was there like.. for one day and all I did was sort the empty boxes on the shelves. It then um.. "conflicted with my other job" and I stopped working there.



I also worked on gamestop... hate it....it is not the same to like games, and work in a game store....

they are pretty vicious, and luv to make you work overtime


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, I hear you guys.  Luckily my assistant managers are awesome, and show empathy for my shitty wages and shitty hours.  I do intend to quit pretty soon.  I hate the fact that GameStop Co. seems to think that we would be happy with benefits that only relate to video games.  Whenever we complain about shitty pay, we're always reminded about our FIFTEEN PERCENT DISCOUNT and the ability to check out games whenever we want.  Which is currently restricted because of INVENTORY.  (Even though we always list what game we have checked out as well as the SKU...)


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 10, 2006)

I hate that discount thing too. Like if GameStop were your second job and you were already working full-time somewhere for like 20-50k+ a year it wouldn't be a problem, but these employment jobs don't realize that using discount = bye-bye check. The same at my other job, but I find the more I work at the mall the more it's for either full-timers or retired people. 

And my assistant/managers weren't cool at all (I'd known him before I started working there, but he had shown his true colors after I worked), but I didn't really participate in the whole Yu-Gi-Oh conversation nor did I play whatever MMORPG they had decided to worship that month. It's like they thought of themselves as this elite circle or something.

But anyway! I'm thinking about buying a game to hold me off for two weeks. Probably something I accidently skipped, like Wild ARMs 3.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 10, 2006)

My head manager isn't a bad guy... he's just such a slave to the corporate office, it's sickening.  My assistant managers on the other hand are pretty cool, and don't obsess too much over games.  When they do, they don't alienate those who don't like them.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 19, 2006)

Bump.

I'm getting scared that I'll go to Wal-Mart on the morning of March 28th, and the game won't be there.


----------



## Seany (Mar 19, 2006)

I think i can just survive until the european release . And Masamunenissay i love your avy and sig  ocelot is awesome!


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 19, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> I'm getting scared that I'll go to Wal-Mart on the morning of March 28th, and the game won't be there.


So uh.. head to Gamestop/Funcoland and pre-order it, but a few copies should be at Wal-Mart if you're going in the morning.


----------



## Cero (Mar 19, 2006)

i reserved it at gamestop and now im pretty obsessed about it...


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 19, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> So uh.. head to Gamestop/Funcoland and pre-order it, but a few copies should be at Wal-Mart if you're going in the morning.


There's no such thing as Funcoland... at least where I live there's not.

And Gamestop doesn't open until, like... 10 AM.

The Wal-Mart that I'm going to... they're open 24 hours a day.


----------



## Cero (Mar 19, 2006)

no one is gonna steal my copy <.<o.o>.>


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 19, 2006)

Just make sure you pick up your pre-ordered copy within 48 hours of the release.  After that GameStop will sell your copy.

In most cases, however, by the time 48 hours rolls by, there is already a new shipment, ready for consumption.


----------



## Cero (Mar 19, 2006)

thats true, i reserevd a xenosaga game the longest time ago and i never picked it up DX


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 20, 2006)

a little more than a week left 

even though i finished the JP ver of the game... i just cant wait 

more so since i left things unfinished on the JP ver to finish them on the NA.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 20, 2006)

It comes out just a few days before my Spring Break... :-D

I seriously can't wait.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 20, 2006)

IT WILL OWN!!!

KH2>>>Oblivion...


----------



## Aecen (Mar 21, 2006)

Spent my money on oblivion, seems I'll have to rent KH2...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 21, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> Spent my money on oblivion, seems I'll have to rent KH2...



no cookie for you


----------



## saiya-jin (Mar 21, 2006)

I hate renting big games like that because I probably won't get to finish it in one rental, so I'll end up paying more to play it again and I might not beat it that time, either. I would rather save up and buy it later on.

Is Oblivion very good? I heard the graphics are amazing and that the trees grow in real time.


----------



## Cero (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah just to mention im not going to school the 28th XD


----------



## Cero (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes ive seen it with the jehurty looking people and the keybades...very confusing


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 22, 2006)

Meh. There are spoiler tags for a reason. I had sense enough to scroll over it, but others might not.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 22, 2006)

FUCK.  I have to work until close the 29th (which is the day that we're actually allowed to sell KH2).  It won't be until late before I play the game.


----------



## Cero (Mar 22, 2006)

Im missing my whole day to play it XD


----------



## Zeta_Stryker (Mar 22, 2006)

For me at least. I will get it after I do some volunteer work at a local nursing/assisted living home. But, I can say this. That day is fast approaching.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 24, 2006)

Me wants game NOW!


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 25, 2006)

Someone tell flcl5 to stop making topics about KH2.

It's like "OMFG 8 MORE DAYZ!"

"OMFG 4 MORE DAYZ!"


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 26, 2006)

OH SO CLOSE.  SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT.

I'm afraid that when I get the game, I'll spooge in my jeans.  I better bring a new pair with me when I go out to pick it up.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 27, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> OH SO CLOSE.  SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT.
> 
> I'm afraid that when I get the game, I'll spooge in my jeans.  I better bring a new pair with me when I go out to pick it up.


Well, unless you REALLY blow your load, then it won't show up.

I'm gonna pick my copy up at Toys R Us... the last place that I would expect myself picking up KH2 at.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, just remember.. most places are going to have it on the 29th, not the 28th.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 27, 2006)

They'll get it on the 28th, but they have to load them up into the inventory in order to prep them for sale the next day.

Oh, by the way, I'll be the one doing the loading into the inventory.  :-D


"The sun'll come out
Tomorrow
Bet your bottom dollar
That tomorrow
There'll be sun!

Just thinkin' about
Tomorrow
Clears away the cobwebs,
And the sorrow
'Til there's none!

When I'm stuck a day
That's gray,
And lonely,
I just stick out my chin
And Grin,
And Say,
Oh!

The sun'll come out
Tomorrow
So ya gotta hang on
'Til tomorrow
Come what may
Tomorrow! Tomorrow!
I love ya Tomorrow!
You're always
A day
A-way!"


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 27, 2006)

And I was just in #%@#%^ Georgia..


----------



## Seany (Mar 28, 2006)

So it is finally out in USA? heh lucky guys


----------



## Cero (Mar 28, 2006)

KYA! KH2 TODAY! *dance dance*


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 28, 2006)

Err.. shops aren't open here that carry the game as far as I know. I hear most places won't actually shelf it until tomorrow (Weds), but I could be totally wrong with places like Wal-Mart or something. 

... I think I'll call and check later. I don't mind waiting a day though.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 28, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> Err.. shops aren't open here that carry the game as far as I know. I hear most places won't actually shelf it until tomorrow (Weds), but I could be totally wrong with places like Wal-Mart or something.
> 
> ... I think I'll call and check later. I don't mind waiting a day though.



Hmmm i see, i hope your wrong  but yeah waiting one day isn't that hard (is it )


----------



## kiba&hinata7 (Mar 28, 2006)

this game is going to be if not the greatest game of the year


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 28, 2006)

Eeeuhm yeah,did anyone actually buy it yet?? Come on Americans...


----------



## Cero (Mar 28, 2006)

I hate the song Sanctuary it sounds horrible:


----------



## Phosphorus (Mar 28, 2006)

Tch tch. My aunt already has it before I do! I have to wait untill after my gramma gets her hair cut. Then I have to go to a boys' varsity volleyball game because I promised I would @_@.


----------



## Cero (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah, and i mean Simple and Clean was kick ass song in english!


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah, I thought that was the full opening...

I'm gonna reserve judgement till it comes out.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 28, 2006)

Argh isnt it supposed to be out? anywho, its good to be back...3 days without NF was almost unbearable...shows how great my social life is....BUT WHO NEEDS ONE WITH KH2!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 28, 2006)

8.7 from Gamespot

7.6 from IGN


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2006)

Game is great, just got it today!


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 28, 2006)

The IGN review is rubbish.

His only major gripe is the easiness of the game, which warranted it such an average score.

I see someone hasn't heard about difficulty levels.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 29, 2006)

true that, also if the reviewers just didnt pull a number out of their ass, the average would be an 8.3..fucking IGN...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

I give it around a 8.5 - 9 then again i'm only seven hours in. I agree with Gamespot alot more then IGN on this one though IGN is allowed to have it's own opinion. The drives are the shit guys, also i love the new uniform for Sora along with his more adult voice.


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

Deep and more masculin but Riku is one one badass dude!


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 29, 2006)

Is Riku actually in this game? Gamespot live review never had any questions about Riku being in this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

Well he is in the begining cinima and ending so i think he is in the game.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 29, 2006)

Riku is in the game and you get to play as him (sometimes).


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 29, 2006)

Someone in the U.S. have an actual copy? If so, where'd you buy it?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2006)

Riku joins you in the end of the game, and has his own Keyblade (since he IS the keyblade owner) Passage to Dawn


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah ive seen it, actually its right here:

_*SPOILER*_ Valdens' Entry


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 29, 2006)

Ugh.  Just buy the game people!  Support video game developers and publishers by purchasing their products!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

I got it in brooklyn.


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I will buy the game. 
It's just that I firstly don't want to have to pay the ridiculous prices from when a game first comes out. And secondly, I aim to get it for my birthday, which is in May. I just can't wait that long...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

^LMAO rediculous...do you know what a job is ?


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^LMAO rediculous...do you know what a job is ?



A j...o...b..? Wassat? 

 


If I had the time for a job then I wouldn't be complaining. But I'm currently having a hard enough time just keeping up with my school work. So yes, ?40-50 per game is a ridiculous price for me...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

School? High school? Hard time? High school is like the easy thing since must of it is bullshit...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 29, 2006)

he is in the UK though, they actually might care about how well their citizens fit into the world around them, you know, unlike the US.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 29, 2006)

IGN's review is quite interesting,but to give it such a low score=????? I do agree with the gameplay (it kick ass but..),magic isn't even necessary,in the first Kingdom Hearts you are corned into using magic (wind etc..) but Now??? Hell no.

Anywayz i still don't agree with the score,such a shame. Btw i'm so glad i played the japanese version first..SUCH a HUGE DIFFERENCE (language etc). Passion > Sanctuary (my god they raped the song), They actually say "kill" in the japanese version .  When Roxas says to riku:"japanese (DIE!!!) in english (Shut up..come on?)

But anywayz i'm still not far^^,DiZ's voice was awesome (as expeced from "him") but i didn't liked Roxas's voice....anywayz^^


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> School? High school? Hard time? High school is like the easy thing since must of it is bullshit...



On school grounds from 8AM till 5:30PM, 2 hours homework a night, the work itself is close to University level, and if I don't want to completely fuck up the entire rest of my life I need at least 2 out of 4 A's in my A level exams this year, and the other 2 need to be at least B's.

Yeah, easy..




			
				 ~Masamune~ said:
			
		

> Anywayz i still don't agree with the score,such a shame. Btw i'm so glad i played the japanese version first..SUCH a HUGE DIFFERENCE (language etc). Passion > Sanctuary (my god they raped the song), They actually say "kill" in the japanese version . When Roxas says to riku:"japanese (DIE!!!) in english (Shut up..come on?)
> 
> But anywayz i'm still not far^^,DiZ's voice was awesome (as expeced from "him") but i didn't liked Roxas's voice....anywayz^^



Ah well, we were all expecting Sanctuary to suck anyway, and It is Disney so you've got to allow for some toning down. They edited the guns in POTC world as well, changed the Hydra's blood to smoke (apparently) and changed Xigbar's sniping crosshairs. 

Still a while left for me till I get to play though...


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow those edits suck......and sanctuary really killed the beginning..jeezes christ.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

I liked Sanctuary but it's only 1/10 as good as simple as clean *Fucking best song for the first game...only jap song i really liked.*

Damn Vod my bad you do got alot of work to do 
Blade once again you smart/dumbass remarks come in, i love em. By the way US owns all, go to hell


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2006)

They actually edited a game? LOLOLOL man U.S. censorship really sux.


----------



## Seany (Mar 29, 2006)

Aww it was edited.. What is the point really.


----------



## sperish (Mar 29, 2006)

I just bought it today (USA) version. I got lucky @ Circuit City. Play it later tonight. e____e


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 29, 2006)

on my way to buy it in an hour.. had it reserved..... i hope the VA's dont suck that bad... i may to endure it... i'll try to finish it once on the NA ver to understand the story and never touch it again, and keep playing my JP copy..


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 29, 2006)

come on, the US VAs of the first game were awesome...so im hoping for the same quality, and no matter what any review says

KH2>>>OBLIVION!


----------



## sperish (Mar 29, 2006)

*WOW.* Just. Wooow...you guys are right. 

_Sanctuary_ is pretty bad. In fact it's so bad, I think this is the first game intro I'd rewatch with the volume off. Wooow...  

Unnn, The "Our ____ is gone" sequence was pretty funny - especially when you fill in the blank with one word in particular, la la la... 

Mmm play play~ :x


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 29, 2006)

Ugh, I bought the game, but I made a _really_ crafty lie to my Art Professor and now I have to present like 4 weeks worth of work by tomorrow morning. 

Sadness... ah well. I just won't get any sleep after I'm done with my work.


----------



## Phosphorus (Mar 29, 2006)

The game's awesome. I love the way the Nobodies move. Sanctuary... Is okay. It just sounds weird. Like, her voice is way too loud compared to the music and such.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

Owell i hate most japanese music anyway, but it's sounds fine to me, fits the mood. So anyway what's everyones team up move? I'm only up to the collusium but my fav so far would be aueron and beast.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2006)

I just saw the english advertising to the game and they make a HUGE spoiler in there


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

Sora voice sounds more mature with his new look it seems to fit perfect in the english voice. 

Anyone know where i could get the song? The begining one, i really like it now ^_^


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol the game is great,i have to continue tommorow tough ive only reached Roxas Chaper 6


----------



## Psyonic (Mar 29, 2006)

I went out running today right, me having Spring Break and all and I have Lacrosse starting soon, so I need to get in shape. When I'm coming back around 11:45(mind you, my house is right in front of a public high school that has class), I see two kids ready to cross the street. And then this fat one comes along running really fast out of the high school doors.

THey're like 'Aww shit." and the other dude (who's VERY white), goes "I"m GONNA GET MY COPY FIRST!" and the fat one goes, "Well I reserved mine first." Now here I'm laughing while I'm perspirating, because I knew that they were going to get Kingdom Hearts II, because of Ctrl Alt Del (HEEHEEE.

When the light turned for them to walk, holy shit, I never saw a fat guy run so fast. The other two, in disbelief, started running really fast also. Now I'm just laughing really hard. Once they're a good deal off, I screamed "IT SOLD OUT!"

Their faces were priceless. They stopped for a second, in sadness, AND STILL RAN!


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG LOL, well one reserved it so he can still have his copy


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

^OH poor fat kids XD, MCdonalds is always there for them.


----------



## Seany (Mar 30, 2006)

Just watched the opening. The song isn't that bad. Once i watched it a couple of times its good.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2006)

^I like it better because i can understand it XD...Sanctuary i'm talking about.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got this game and I'm already at Hollow Bastion. I like the story so far and the combat is amazing!


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

I am in Hollow Bastion as well and i got the game 2 days ago with the guide. After i listend to Sanctuary many times its not that bad...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2006)

^I really enjoy it. Anyway i'm doing POC now. It seems pretty kool so far but my fav so far was beast.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone else addicted to the Gummy missions?


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

i haventy gotten to one yet! T.T


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 30, 2006)

My little mini review of the game so far:

(I'm currently at the Coliseum)

I'm enjoying the game a LOT.  The combat system has a whole new set of bells and whistles added to it, although if you just want to smash the X button over and over, you can.  Of course, it gets boring if you play that way, so it's great that you can mix it up a bit.  Not to mention really flashy.

I'm currently playing it on Proud mode, and let me tell yeh, it's HARD.  You really have to stay on your toes to stay alive.

Magic can now be seamlessly combo'ed into your regular attacks, making them much more useful.  I especially like the first fire magic.  It surrounds your character, attacking those in his immediate vicinity.  Great to use during air combos, since it keeps the enemy in the air just a little more longer for you to get a few more hits in.

Gummi ship is still kinda boring, but much more bearable than the first one.  Controls are tighter and the graphics are more "spacey".  Good stuff.

The localization is pretty good, with roughly half of the cutscenes reanimated to match the english tracks.  Haley Joel Osment is still doing a great job, but Christopher Lee steals the freakin' SHOW with his Diz.

The only character I have major gripes with is Aeris.  Her VA can't seem to get dramatic differences in her tone, kinda giving her a monotone feel to her acting.  There are a few lines here and there that she pulls off nicely, though.

People may get upset with Cid's southern accent, but I think it's great.  It's good to see that there are those who still remember that english has different dialects other than British and Common American.

There are a few awkward "silences" during the in-game cutscenes, and it's something that really bothers me.  The dialouge between characters is usually pretty good, but once in a while we'll have a few scenes that feel really broken up.  It's not too bad, but it's definately not of Jak and Daxter cinematic quality.

Environments range from beautiful (Twilight Town) to really muddy and bland (The campground in Land of Dragons).  It's great how the animators really stayed faithful to the style of the films that they're mimicing.  Even visual effects, like clouds of smoke and explosions, look different from world to world, depending on the art style.

If I were to give it a rating now, I'd give it an 8.9.  The fanboy in me would give it a perfect 10, but I can't deny that the quality of the presentation varies somewhat.  Sometimes I feel like I'm playing the best game ever.  Other times I feel like I'm playing a half-way decent game.

That's it so far from me.  I'm still only at the Hercules world, so my opinion may change as I go farther into the game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 30, 2006)

so, its definitely not the 7.6 IGN gave it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 30, 2006)

yea ign did not like how the combat system just became a button smasher thats what hurt the score big time.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know why people even listen to IGN. The only time I hear the name is when it's related to awful reviews. 

It's pretty good, to say the least. Like our Gamestop buddy said, there are a few hang-ups, but between the few things that make up for it and sheer fandom it isn't so bad. I'm limiting my play though since I'm afraid I'll beat it too quickly and be disappointed (Though I REALLY want to play in Proud Mode. As soon as I get dodge roll, if it's in this game, there'll be no competition).

I really hate the Gummi editor though, but I love playing with Gummi ships. Missions let me stretch out my gameplay, but supposedly you travel back to a lot of the worlds so maybe I'm just paranoid.

Edit: Hasn't KH always been a button masher? I do hate how the Reactions take ZERO skill, but I'm very early in the game still.


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

Im only in Hollow Bastion and you guys say your early


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 30, 2006)

Well.. I only spent a little less than two hours in the two world after Hollow Bastion. 

One thing I really dislike about KH is that it keeps leading me to places when events happen instead of letting me walk on my own, but that's my gripe with a lot of RPGs. It just seems that in an action-based RPG that you could at least barrel me with enemies as I walk somewhere in town instead of magically putting me in the room.


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

I stopped playing, i play about 3-5 hours a day and i play in small doses


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 30, 2006)

=O

That's a smart thing to do though, but.. knowing me I'll play another couple of hours once I turn on the PS2. I kept telling myself "I'm going to save after this world and stop!" and then I didn't...


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

lol every save point i come back and post a bit then i go back and play, i play for atleast 3 or 4 hours a day and then i just chill out here


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 31, 2006)

Ha ha.... told myself I would do the small doses thing.

...but I clocked in 8 hours within the first 12 hours of me owning the game.  (4 was for sleeping).

Then again, I'm not nearly as far as I should be compared to the time, seeing as how Proud mode kicks my ass again and again.  Sometimes I would get stuck in a normal map, just trying to get to the next area only to be beaten down by a heartless.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 31, 2006)

... I should be playing Proud Mode.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 31, 2006)

Penny Arcade made a comic on KH2
HEEHEEE


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm on beast castle playing on proud mode....

the game kinda gets difficult sometimes......

aerith VA does suck..

but it's nothing to stop playing the game...

so far i still luv it..and it my second play through since my exp with the JP ver..

and how much ign does rant, the combat system does rock... you would be a moron if you restricted your playing time in just button mashing...

they should've inserted the JP track on the game  but that would made the dual layer


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 31, 2006)

Indeed Aer's VA sucks :s

This time i'm trying to slow down,cuz last time i clocked the game in like three days:s...

I hope there are some extras...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 31, 2006)

~ Masamune ~ said:
			
		

> Indeed Aer's VA sucks :s
> 
> This time i'm trying to slow down,cuz last time i clocked the game in like three days:s...
> 
> I hope there are some extras...



since i can understand it now... the jimminy memo can keep me busy with extra hours after i finish the game.

i clocked the first one at 45-50 hours .. but that's because i;m a LVL FREAK 

i would have hoped for WS be supported on this game...since i have a WSTV, and even if it's streched i turn the WS on the TV while playing.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 31, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> since i can understand it now... the jimminy memo can keep me busy with extra hours after i finish the game.
> 
> i clocked the first one at 45-50 hours .. but that's because i;m a LVL FREAK
> 
> i would have hoped for WS be supported on this game...since i have a WSTV, and even if it's streched i turn the WS on the TV while playing.



Yeah but i kinda hate that the ansem reports aren"t given in proper order...pfff i'm gonna wait till i got them all XD . Dammit..i promised myself to stop playing.(already far:s).fuck it,i'm gonna play XD..sniff,i love this game XD. Ohyeah..*spits on IGN*


----------



## Seany (Mar 31, 2006)

I am not sure if i should start of with proud mode or normal mode when i get it.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 31, 2006)

*Proud mode *really, Normal is too easy:s


----------



## Seany (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah i guess i may start with that, but there will be no challenge to look forward to if i do it first XD


----------



## Athrum (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah but, in proud mode some bosses are a really pickle to deal with, Demyx in the begining is one of them, and for last Sephirot for example.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 31, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Yeah but, in proud mode some bosses are a really pickle to deal with, Demyx in the begining is one of them, and for last Sephirot for example.



sephiroth is already a bitch in normal.... if you don't know the pattern that it....i can't wait to kick his ass in proud


----------



## Seany (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone reached the pirates of the carrabien world? how are the voices for jack and crew? do they sound similar to the originals?


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 31, 2006)

I just got to Port Royal.  Will Turner sounds like generic british guy, but Jack's voice is pretty decent.  Barbosa is good enough for me.

Seriously, I'm not missing the Japanese voice track at all.  Most of the English voices blow the Japanese voice outta the water.

James Woods!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2006)

^Yeah must say the english voices are so far better then jap.


----------



## Cero (Mar 31, 2006)

So far i agree, then again imonly in LoD so yeh =/


----------



## Schwarzwald (Mar 31, 2006)

They're supposed to be better...it's not like Disney characters were originally from Japan.

My only knock is I want my Atlantis world....and that pirate ship in the doorway to go to Beast's castle....BIGGEST MISS OF A BOSS BATTLE EVER!


----------



## Cero (Mar 31, 2006)

Thats why you should have gotten the guide, as i enter a world i take a look at any alerts so i dont miss anything important


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 31, 2006)

Schwarzwald said:
			
		

> My only knock is I want my Atlantis world....and that pirate ship in the doorway to go to Beast's castle....BIGGEST MISS OF A BOSS BATTLE EVER!


After going back and checking gummi missions.. the ship is still there.


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh man oh man. I've become trigger-slash-happy person. Even though nothing is new, I'm totally digging the battle system and Sora's aerial combo's and trinity limit.

The VAs for Leon and Aerith makes me gag.  Why oh why does Aerith sound so constipated?!!

I do like Sora's and the rest.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2006)

whats your favorite level so far that you have played?
I'm a cross between Tron [<3] and good ol Holloween Town.


----------



## Cero (Apr 1, 2006)

I have no idea so far im only in Beasts Castle


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I am on Hollow Bastion right now, and i Loves it...


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Hollow Bastion is an extremly short level so enjoy it!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2006)

Just beat Herc's place for the second time, fun match. level 40.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

stil in beasts castle...gotta free the clock, lamp, and teapot


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2006)

^Oh that was annoying because i went the wrong way three times XD


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

lol my brother kept talking so i have to restart it fomr bells room...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 2, 2006)

So, how do you get the secret ending in this game? in the firt one you had to basically do everything, what do you do in this?

like do i have to get every single treasure...


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> So, how do you get the secret ending in this game? in the firt one you had to basically do everything, what do you do in this?
> 
> like do i have to get every single treasure...



You have to do all the mini-games and pretty much fill out Jiminy's secret journal...at least, that's what I've been told.  So yeah, I guess that does include getting every single treasure.


----------



## Gene (Apr 2, 2006)

Got the game yesterday and I'm loving it. I'm playing on proud mode and just finished the Land of Dragons.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Well if you playin proud mode you just finish all the worlds and you get the secret ending


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2006)

^Yeah easy way is to beat it on proud mode and you get secret ending.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Well im in standard and thinking of switching to proud mode becasue i find it a tad too easy


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2006)

Did you go through beast castle second time?


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

No this is the first time LOL, i dont have much time to play byut only about 3 hours a day


----------



## Volken (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm liking it a lot so far. I'm at the part where you have to run away from Hades on Proud mode. Those lance guys are so annoying...  

If you have to get all the treasures, I'm screwed. I got half of the treasures in Twilight Town before I had Jiminy's journal.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah me too, the 2nd time i come i have to get the rest!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2006)

^It's pretty hard once you get to beast castle the 2nd time, well atleast the boss is a bitch.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Well in proud i guess, thats why i wanna switch to it!


----------



## Gene (Apr 2, 2006)

I dislike the fact that Mickey can bring you back to life if you die during a boss fight. It feels really cheap. Plus you don't get that great feeling of satisfactory once you beat the boss.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 3, 2006)

So don't die. Nyah! Truth be told I die during battles doing stupid things than in boss battles.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 3, 2006)

I really like Sanctuary, more than Simple and Clean...also, does anyone have the WHOLE battle from Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix of this...

_School_Rumble_-_27"]Esp 1st


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, I take back what I said earlier about Aeris' VA.  I heard another cutscene segment with her not too long ago, and it didn't sound half-bad.  Her first scene just put me off a bit, I guess.

By the way, Quinton Flynn (who does the voice of Iruka, Raiden of MGS2 and Axel) is voicing Reno in Final Fantasy: Advent Children!

I'm totally trippin' here, because I thought the exact same thing before I heard this.  Axel and Reno have a lot of similarities in looks and personality.  (Although Axel seems a lot more serious than our little Turks friend.)

The game seems to be getting better as I continue on.  I'm seeing less in the crappy cinematics department and more in the better voice acting department  Did they make this game sequentially, perhaps?

Although... Did anyone here think that there was supposed to be a standard battle before you face Barbossa?  The guy sends a bunch of pirates at you, screen flashes white, suddenly Sora kills the last one?   

That was a little high on the "What the hell?" meter.

I wish I could play Mickey in some more extended segments.  Mainly because his "low health" portrait looks so Goddamn funny!

Light Cycle mini game in the "Space Paranoias" world is pretty fun, too.  It's kind of like the motorcycle mini game in FFVII, except less clunky.  Which is a really good thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2006)

Crappy cenematics? You meant what they were about right? Not about how the look. 

Mickey comes in to save the day when he is needed.

Blade - That is the whole fight scene, you fight steph after with sora.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 3, 2006)

hey is anyone at the town that never was  yet oh and has anyone gone dark sora yet


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 3, 2006)

oh, didnt know that....bad ass scene though...


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Crappy cenematics? You meant what they were about right? Not about how the look.
> 
> Mickey comes in to save the day when he is needed.
> 
> Blade - That is the whole fight scene, you fight steph after with sora.




I'm talking more about the odd hiccups and awkward silences that plague cinematics in a lot of Japanese games.

Oh, one thing that still bothers me about the game, though.  Music!  Not enough music!  I was hoping they would have changed the "two songs per world' set up they had in the first game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah blade it was nice as hell. 

Yeah the music isn't the best.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 3, 2006)

I must say though, I am loving the NEW battle music...


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, so I pretty much have to say that the fight to defend Hallow Bastion is my favorite video game sequence ever.

Oh my fucking God it OWNS.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2006)

^Haha yeah it was pretty fucking nice. Love the 1000 heartless battle.


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 3, 2006)

That was such a gorgeous scene.

 I'm closing in on Sephiroth. Gonna train more cuz I'm only level 50-ish.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2006)

^Damn now i gotta go play, only level 48 XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 3, 2006)

im level 9


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^Damn now i gotta go play, only level 48 XD



 I'm not that far off. Apparently you have to be at least level 70 to have a hell of a chance to defeat Sephiroth.


----------



## Cero (Apr 3, 2006)

Well im in Merlins House abotu to go to 100 Acre Woods


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 3, 2006)

well, I'm lvl 0, and I have to wait 'till my friend finishes the game, cuz I'ma cheap bastard. n__n.
LOL I save 50 bucks!!!!!
but I don't get to play it for a few more weeks....-_-
but I still save 50 bucks!!!!!n__n.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 3, 2006)

NU-KazeKage said:
			
		

> hey is anyone at the town that never was  yet oh and has anyone gone dark sora yet


I can go there, but I haven't yet.

I um.. forgot to go to the Lion King world before the big Hollow Bastion thing so I'm playing that now. I hope it lets me do both keyholes if there are two to do. 

And I looooove the Atlantica thing. It gives me something to do when I'm tired of fighting tons of heartless (As if I ever am! ).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2006)

What's everyones fav drive? Mine is Master but then again i don't have Final . Anti sucks but i do like how it attacks, it reminds me of naruto in demon form.


----------



## Cero (Apr 3, 2006)

I only have Valor right now and its really awesome, i cant wait to get the other drives


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 4, 2006)

hey, does the order of the worlds really matter?  I didn't even touch agrabah or the pride land before I went to hollow bastion and did the 1000 heartless challenge.  Now agrabah and the pride land are covered in darkness...does this mean I can't go through the first visit quests in those lands?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 4, 2006)

Nah, you can still do the quests (I did the same thing with the Pride Lands), but I'm not sure if they have two keyholes like the other worlds. I saved in the middle of the Pride Lands, but I'll find out and update you later.

Basically you beat the worlds a second time and the worlds are re-revealed.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 4, 2006)

DAMNIT! i burned Kingdom Hearts 2 to my HDD, and it messes up when i try and do the first Gummi mission...damnit, seems square is getting me to pay 50 bucks pretty soon for this...anywho, good thing is...I did get a 5 and a half hour demo...


----------



## Cero (Apr 4, 2006)

How did you burn it? o.O


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 4, 2006)

BUY THE GAME.

BUY THE GAME.

BUY THE GAME.

BUY THE GAME.

BUY THE GAME.

BUY THE GAME.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 4, 2006)

HD Advance 3.0...but buying requires money


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah the game is worth buying...


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't gotten a chance to hammer on Sephiroth yet cause I'm still on level 54 but I did go through the World that never was and :amazed so cool! I got excited when I remember the Memory Skyscraper area from the Deep Dive movie. I gotta go back and defeat Sephy so I can get Fenrir and I'm trying to trigger Final Form >_<

...

I'm persistent. I will get it.

Ooh and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I love that Kairi can fight now and kick ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2006)

I beat it  level 51... i think i should go fight sephy before this...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I beat it  level 51... i think i should go fight sephy before this...


uhhh....not yet.  I'd say you should wait until you're AT LEAST lvl 75 before you fight him.


----------



## CarolinaB (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm level 53 and I just went to see Sephiroths, I knew that I couldn't beat him, but I just wanted to see him and dude, I couldn't last one freaking second!! He's just so damn fast!! I tried two times and I kinda know how to fight him, but it's very hard and he has like 15 lifes!!


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 4, 2006)

carolinab said:
			
		

> I'm level 53 and I just went to see Sephiroths, I knew that I couldn't beat him, but I just wanted to see him and dude, I couldn't last one freaking second!! He's just so damn fast!! I tried two times and I kinda know how to fight him, but it's very hard and he has like 15 lifes!!



 He's harder than the final boss...apparently.  Tough luck, I have a long way to go to defeating the dude, but that's okay I'll waste time completely doing the extra stuff even though I don't need it to get the secret ending.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 4, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> HD Advance 3.0...but buying requires money



Money that supports the people who worked hard to create your game.

Trust me, you'll feel infinately better when you do, especially since this game is long enough and great enough to warrant the 50 bucks.


----------



## Seany (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol Sephiroth sounds alot harder than he was in one, greeaattt:S


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 4, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Money that supports the people who worked hard to create your game.
> 
> Trust me, you'll feel infinately better when you do, especially since this game is long enough and great enough to warrant the 50 bucks.


And how much money actually goes to the guys who made it? The publisher gets almost everything.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 4, 2006)

Here, watch this guy PWN sephiroth!  He is really good. You have to watch throught the cutscenes first.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> And how much money actually goes to the guys who made it? The publisher gets almost everything.



 

I think you'll agree that some money is better than no money at all.


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Apr 4, 2006)

I got the game the day it came out and it's just awesome!I beat it in just three days and i've started playing it again so it's definetly worth having another wack at it.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 4, 2006)

^
Wha??!

Did you play it on regular or Proud mode?


----------



## ziBBy (Apr 4, 2006)

I beat it in 3 days as well.  Standard mode was actually very easy.  I recently just started up a file on proud mode and it is a lot harder. 

It's been a few years since I beat the first one so a lot of the story was really cloudy when I came into KH2.  The Roxas flashbacks were a very nice refresher to reindulge you in the story.  I would suggest to anyone who hasn't yet played this game to invest $50 in this game, or $5 on a rental which ever one meets your budget the best.  Either way it is worth every penny.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah... I started it off on Proud mode.  Very glad I did, since I definately don't want to finish the game in 3 days.  The cutscenes are so much more rewarding when you get to them after a grueling and long battle.


----------



## ziBBy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would definiatly have to agree.  Actually having to use your head in a fight and concentrate on doing more than hitting X over and over is much more rewarding.  Have you seen the secret ending?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 4, 2006)

I should do Proud Mode.. because I don't want to complete the journal to see the ending. =/

I was going to do Proud Mode anyway, but now I'm forcing myself to do all the mini games and junk to get the ending. Guess it gives me time to tend to my underleveled drive/summon forms too.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2006)

Arg i donno what to do, find the journals and beat sephy on normal or go to proud and do it all over again.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 4, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Money that supports the people who worked hard to create your game.
> 
> Trust me, you'll feel infinately better when you do, especially since this game is long enough and great enough to warrant the 50 bucks.



meh, i doubt... good tihng about not having a strong moral fiber...


----------



## Seany (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow That sephiroth vid is awesome!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 4, 2006)

Just jumping in here, as I'm still playing the game and don't want to see the spoilers. Screen is down now heh. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone notice they had the word "ninjutsu" in the game, as Yuffie mentions it later after the Defense of Hollow Bastion. Also, the relationship among Riku and Sora, plus Sora's quest to seek him reminds me so much of Naruto and Sasuke. Prety cool in my opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2006)

Well yuffie does use a big ass ninja weapon


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 5, 2006)

She's also hott, but every girl ive seen in the game is...well, ceot for the ladies that give me my new clothes...


also, who thinks Kairi is unbelievably hott in this? damn i mean shit i have no clue how old she is supposed to be, but id like to hit it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 5, 2006)

the game is more of a button maser and the difficulty is dissapointing compared to the last one 

number 1 is much better IMO


----------



## Ayami (Apr 5, 2006)

I am really getting pissed off at how fucking short games are today.

I beat KH2 the second day I had it, and if it wasn't for my whiny sister who owns the game and loves to play it I could've beaten it within 24 hours of it's release.

Either way it was a good game IMO and the secret ending seems to hint yet another Kingdom Hearts in the series. Something about a Keyblade War or something.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 5, 2006)

hey i just beat it and the game froze on the last screen where it gave me the battle results ...is that suppose to happen


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 5, 2006)

Proud mode, everyone.  Proud mode.  Good lord you're all pansies.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Proud mode, everyone.  Proud mode.  Good lord you're all pansies.


Pssh. I started on normal so I'd know the difference of the two. Had I known it'd be like this I would've started on Proud Mode.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 5, 2006)

Heh.  Like I said, everything's more rewarding when you have a hard ass battle to beat.

I'll tell you right now, you thought Xaldin was difficult?  My God I think I spent a good two hours trying to figger out how to beat that fucka.  That's some hard ass shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 5, 2006)

my friend beat proud mode in 5 days.... ( 6 hours each day) after beating easy mode in 2.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Heh.  Like I said, everything's more rewarding when you have a hard ass battle to beat.
> 
> I'll tell you right now, you thought Xaldin was difficult?  My God I think I spent a good two hours trying to figger out how to beat that fucka.  That's some hard ass shit.


He's the only fight I saw Mickey on (And I immediately reset after that). Afterwards I realized if you spammed Triangle when learn came up you'd get like 8 jumps. Couple that with Reaction Boost and you're made.

I still have to level up my drives since they're like on level two. Maybe I'll go to the City that Never Was and fight the heartless that come up there (I had to read a freakin' guide on GameFAQs to see what was up with drive levels) for easy pickin'.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 5, 2006)

man, i needs mine to work...argh...oh well, i guess i could buy it tomorrow...


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 5, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> He's the only fight I saw Mickey on (And I immediately reset after that). Afterwards I realized if you spammed Triangle when learn came up you'd get like 8 jumps. Couple that with Reaction Boost and you're made.
> 
> I still have to level up my drives since they're like on level two. Maybe I'll go to the City that Never Was and fight the heartless that come up there (I had to read a freakin' guide on GameFAQs to see what was up with drive levels) for easy pickin'.



Indeed, but in Proud mode, he has much more life.

8 Jumps later, he still has two full bars of health left and starts doing his crazy "lance dragon" shit, then jumps down and combos you to death.  As far as I could see, he stops doing the whole "disappear and send lightning bolts down" move when he's below a certain point in his health, which is pretty much the best time to build up jumps.  From then on, you have to beat him either with limits or with counters.  Limits are difficult to use, especially since you're spamming that Cure as much as you possibly can in order to survive.  I got lucky and managed to get Donald out with a Comet RIGHT before the bastard killed me off.  

Doing counters is probably more sensible route, although I couldn't figure out his pattern, making it hard for me to do so.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, the whole dragon thing pissed me off. I now realize if I had leveled my drives I could've done a high jump (possibly) to evade. I'm definitely going to play Proud Mode and to be honest with you I'm tempted to restart now (I'm at the end anyway), but eh.. we'll see. I should since by the time I get to the endgame for many games and have so much extra stuff to do I tend not to play the game regularly. (That and one of these days I'll remember I have three papers/quizzes due Friday)


----------



## chaosenigma (Apr 5, 2006)

What's this about Mickey saving people from death? That asshat never saved me! Demix owned me like 5 times in Hollow Bastion by cheesing the hell out of me until I realized that the Goofy limit does insane damage. Not to mention random deaths here and there from other bosses.

Supposedly you get antiform when you spam Drives a lot. I got antiform once 4 times in a row, it was really annoying.

Is there a way to get Final Form easier, or is it just similar to antiform in its randomness?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey, also...can you level up Anti-Form like all the other forms?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

No, you can't level up anti-form. It's kind of like.. an awesome punishment. And I'm not too sure about Final Form, but I'm going to give it a try and see now. All I've heard is you have to Drive in the last world and you'll learn it.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 5, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Indeed, but in Proud mode, he has much more life.
> 
> 8 Jumps later, he still has two full bars of health left and starts doing his crazy "lance dragon" shit, then jumps down and combos you to death.  As far as I could see, he stops doing the whole "disappear and send lightning bolts down" move when he's below a certain point in his health, which is pretty much the best time to build up jumps.  From then on, you have to beat him either with limits or with counters.  Limits are difficult to use, especially since you're spamming that Cure as much as you possibly can in order to survive.  I got lucky and managed to get Donald out with a Comet RIGHT before the bastard killed me off.
> 
> Doing counters is probably more sensible route, although I couldn't figure out his pattern, making it hard for me to do so.


I just kept dodging and using the Goofy co-op with throwing yur weapons.  Made it the easiest battle ever (well, other than Pete at Timeless River, that was just a waste of time)

And yes, I was on Proud Mode


			
				The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> No, you can't level up anti-form. It's kind of like.. an awesome punishment. And I'm not too sure about Final Form, but I'm going to give it a try and see now. All I've heard is you have to Drive in the last world and you'll learn it.


actually, you can obtain it anywhere.  However,
*Spoiler*: __ 



Roxas needs to be killed by Sora first.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2006)

Wait so i can drive to final after the roxas cut scene  if so


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 5, 2006)

Indeed, Anti-form really is an awesome punishment.

He just looks so Goddamn cool!  It's a shame you easily get your ass kicked.

I love it how Anti-form in Halloween Town also changes the mask on Sora's head to that of a heartless.


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 5, 2006)

In order to get the final form, you have to go to the World That Never Was and finish the event at the Memory Skyscraper. Once you finish, all you have to do is trigger it (much like how random anti-form pops up) by using one of your forms.

Proud mode is fun that normal mode. -_- It's far too easy. Anybody defeat Sephy yet?  I'm still on level 56 but I managed to get all my forms to level 4.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 5, 2006)

Wait, you have to see that Roxas cutscene before you use anti form?  I used anti form the very first time I wen't to disney castle, you know, when you first walk through the door and an unlimited amount of heartless appear?(You kill them but they keep coming back.) That was right after my first visit to Hallow bastion.  I was, like, lvl. 10.  But I am on Proud Mode.  Anti-form is kind of like Narutos Fox Chakra(I think, I only used it once)how he crawls around the floor and stuff.  I don't know, just correct me if I'm wrong.

Mickey is cool too, I have used him during the cerebus battle and in Beast castle where you have to fight that heartless stuck to the door.(I was in Proud Mode.)

Oh, and If any lazy folks wanna see the secret ending w/out working for it, ask me and I'll get you a video.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 5, 2006)

You Tube is your friend.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 5, 2006)

It's such a shame mickey helps you out at the Xaldin's fight..IMO he should've been one the endbosses (without mickey of course)


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Wait, you have to see that Roxas cutscene before you use anti form?


No, Final Form.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 5, 2006)

N8dogg said:
			
		

> You Tube is your friend.


Yeah, that's where I was gonna get the clip.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

But you wrote anti form. >.>

But for those of you that have seen the secret ending (Playing on Normal) do you have to complete Jiminy's Journal (EVERYTHING with the Mickey Symbol) or just a select few things?


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 5, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> But you wrote anti form. >.>
> 
> But for those of you that have seen the secret ending (Playing on Normal) do you have to complete Jiminy's Journal (EVERYTHING with the Mickey Symbol) or just a select few things?



You have to complete Jiminy's Journal. meaning complete all the mini-games, get all the treasure chests and all the worlds fully visited.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, uh.. I think I'm going to restart next week on Proud Mode. The mini-games aren't terribly hard if I level up my Drives/Sora and use negative-combo, but it's just very time-consuming.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, bet this has been ranted about before but is there any blasted tips on the beating the Heartless that drains your medallions at Port Royal? Honestly, I started out good when the battle first began, getting his first bar down to about 2/3 then he leeches the entire chest and everything goes downhill from there. 

From there I never could get all the treasure back in and start nailing him again, as he kept zooming up and leeching it all instantly. And when I say instantly, I mean it, as I'm saying as soon as I fill the whole thing up, twice he came up to it instantly and got all of it. Very frustrating at the moment, as I haven't came across anything so grueling yet and this thing is pushing it...


----------



## Ayami (Apr 5, 2006)

I started out on proud mode, so I wouldn't know the difference between any of them.

Is there really that much difference between Normal and Proud?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, pround u die quicker


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 5, 2006)

This is fucking hilarious if you havent seen it...


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 5, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you using the reaction commands during the fight? There's one that will nearly empty it so you can attack. You're also using Donald for his magic, right?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2006)

Bronwen said:
			
		

> In order to get the final form, you have to go to the World That Never Was and finish the event at the Memory Skyscraper. Once you finish, all you have to do is trigger it (much like how random anti-form pops up) by using one of your forms.
> 
> Proud mode is fun that normal mode. -_- It's far too easy. Anybody defeat Sephy yet?  I'm still on level 56 but I managed to get all my forms to level 4.




Sephi is a goddamn beast  he destroys me everytime though i am at 54  and the only person i saw who ever beat him was in the 70+ area


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't spoil it for me, but do you actually get to see something cool after you beat Sephiroth this time?

I was rather disappointed with what I got after I beat him in the first game.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 6, 2006)

I am not that far yet, but does anyone have advice on beating the first light cycle level in Tron? I'm on Proud and I can't beat it worth anything!


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 6, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> I am not that far yet, but does anyone have advice on beating the first light cycle level in Tron? I'm on Proud and I can't beat it worth anything!


Really?  I thought that was rather easy on Proud, granted I haven't played any other mode.  TBH, I haven't really had too much of a hard time blowing through the game on Proud.  I've done a lot of smashy smashy with Sora and it's been getting me through so far.  The only hard time I've had so far was retarded Xaldin... but that's about it.

I'm finding more of a challenge getting all S-Ranks on the Gummi Ship levels.  

As for the light cycles, just attack.  Guarding I found really doesn't help unless you're in the middle of a big corridor.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck attack, use the crash move.  (I think that's what it's called?)  I actually had to retry that mini game 7 or 8 times before I memorized where the enemies came in and attacked them accordingly.

Just keep on truckin'!  You'll get it eventually.

GIT ER DONE!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 6, 2006)

NEVER SAY THAT AGAIN!

also, no one read my Penny Arcade Comic


----------



## Vodrake (Apr 6, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> also, no one read my Penny Arcade Comic



I'd read it before, but yeah it was fucking hilarious. They should include him as a super secret boss. Sephipooh or Winnieroph, with a reaction command where you send him flying head first into a window in Rabbit's house.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 6, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> NEVER SAY THAT AGAIN!
> 
> also, no one read my Penny Arcade Comic



I did,wasn't THAT funny..they could've dissed KH2 in a more funny way


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 6, 2006)

they werent dissing, they were merely showing how bad ass it is...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 6, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Fuck attack, use the crash move.  (I think that's what it's called?)  I actually had to retry that mini game 7 or 8 times before I memorized where the enemies came in and attacked them accordingly.
> 
> Just keep on truckin'!  You'll get it eventually.
> 
> GIT ER DONE!


Was it really that hard?  Attack worked for me just fine and I blew through it in one go.


----------



## Takemaru (Apr 6, 2006)

*Lol, Anti Form*

For all those who believe,, that Anti Form is a Random and Uncontollable Drive, arent looking at the BIG picture. Allow me to present a test which shows just HOW Anti Form isnt a Random Drive:
Link removed

There you go, and the credit goes to Deathspank 
And by the way, Anyone heres beaten Goddess Cup yet? I need to know a few tips and tricks. Thanks


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 6, 2006)

Takemaru said:
			
		

> For all those who believe,, that Anti Form is a Random and Uncontollable Drive, arent looking at the BIG picture. Allow me to present a test which shows just HOW Anti Form isnt a Random Drive:
> Link removed
> 
> There you go, and the credit goes to Deathspank
> And by the way, Anyone heres beaten Goddess Cup yet? I need to know a few tips and tricks. Thanks



Actually, it's impossible to go into Anti Form when you're in a civilian area like the town in Mulan.  And they admitted that their theory didn't work every single time.

I'm pretty sure there's an explanation for the Anti-Form in the strategy guide.  I can't remember what it is, but it does involve Drive abuse.

EDIT

Found a summary of the explaination in the official strategy guide.



> The game keeps track of things called anti points. There is no way to see this tally. You will not go into Anti form if you are changing into Final Form or if an ally is unconscious. Anti form is random and the probability is related to Anti points
> 
> Chance of turning into anti form
> 
> ...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 7, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Don't spoil it for me, but do you actually get to see something cool after you beat Sephiroth this time?
> 
> I was rather disappointed with what I got after I beat him in the first game.


yes


*Spoiler*: _It's not a spoiler for you, it's for everyone else who wants to know_ 



this is what happens


----------



## BlackBeret (Apr 7, 2006)

I just beat the final boss with Sweet Memories on standered mode.  Still fun though even it was easy.  Though I still havent gotten the final drive.  I've gotten anti A LOT but no final


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Apr 7, 2006)

The final form's pretty sweet. I guess ya gotta keep tryin.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 7, 2006)

Congratulate me guys! I beat the Tron cycle level!!! Now I can't beat stinkin Xaldin....


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Congratulate me guys! I beat the Tron cycle level!!! Now I can't beat stinkin Xaldin....


LOL, Mickey isn't keeping you alive? XD

Anyways, is anyone going for a full complete S Rank on the Gummi ship levels?  I was able to clear out all of the mission 1 & 2 I have so far on S Rank and cleared out the 3 of the level 3 missions with 2 S+1 and 1 S+2 Ranks.

I was wondering if there were more upgrades to the building limit of the gummi ships.  Right now I'm locked at 700.


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 7, 2006)

mmmm.....I don't like Gummi Ships. I never have. But I have to admit that KH2 made them a bit more interresting. I just want to get through them and to the next world.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2006)

I've always been a big shooter fan from the days of Gradius on the NES, so I'm all for the gummi ships.  In KH1, that was really crappy, but at least in this one, it more pumped up in terms of difficulty (if going for the extra stuff) and customization, which I love the most.  I wish I could purchase parts like the first one though.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmm, I was just thinking.

Does this game look any better if I get HD cables?  I have an HD TV, but haven't put it to use for gaming.  Is it recommended that I do?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Hmm, I was just thinking.
> 
> Does this game look any better if I get HD cables?  I have an HD TV, but haven't put it to use for gaming.  Is it recommended that I do?


Well... knowing that you won't get an HD signal since the PS2 isn't HD compliant, you'll still get the best picture possible by using component cables, which most HD boxes use.  And you can see a difference by using the component cables over s-video, but it's not mindblowing as going from normal digital to HD quality.

Anyways, with the way the game is graphically designed, I really can't tell the difference on my HD TV over an S-video connection.


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 8, 2006)

O_O I want KH3 soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finished the game and attempted Sephiroth - 6 times. I'm not an expert with video games unfortunately, I just...play them. Sad isn't? The ending was cheesy as hell and sure say a lot about Sora/Riku (hear me squeal endlessly - yaoi fan that I am) but the secret ending is just...bizzare and me craving for the story. This is why I love rpgs their epic stories and it doesn't help that KH series leaves killer secret endings that leaves you wondering what clues you can get from their previous successors to figure out what might happen to their sequels. 
Keyblade Wars
3 armoured strangers and one silhouette. Three keyblades: Mickey's, Sora's and Riku's.
All this is driving me crazy. Har har.
I'm a sucker for stories - fairytales with mystery added to it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 8, 2006)

ok, so i caved and spent 50 bucks on this bitch...well ill start playing it Sunday...at a friends house right now...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 8, 2006)

Bronwen said:
			
		

> O_O I want KH3 soon.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG I KNOW, you think it will be on the PS3?


----------



## Aecen (Apr 8, 2006)

The secret ending was interesting, go kh3


----------



## Key (Apr 8, 2006)

KH3 prob be a MMoRPG online shit? Hope not.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 8, 2006)

Hell no,we will finally see the destroyer of worlds (evil keyblademaster)..he's gonna OWN. (hopefully LESS disney,and more story)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2006)

^What? MMORPG? Where did you see thaT?


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 8, 2006)

~ Masamune ~ said:
			
		

> Hell no,we will finally see the destroyer of worlds (evil keyblademaster)..he's gonna OWN. (hopefully LESS disney,and more story)



WTF?  Less Disney?  That would totally kill the game!

What would be the point, then?


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 8, 2006)

I read in an interview that they won't be working on KH3 for awhile due to them working on other things(I've heard FFXIII and DQ9) So, I am thinking we won't see it until about...umm...2010.  Maybe longer,but I hope it's sooner.

I just found a page about the next game in the series.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Apr 8, 2006)

Does anyone know what is being sung backwards in the intro song?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 8, 2006)

Just how do you defeat that blasted Ursula in Atlantica? I tried it just now, got 2 Bads and the rest were a mix of Excellents and Goods and she still had more than half life left. I hate to ask as I think I know the answer, but is all Excellents required to beat her?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 8, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> WTF?  Less Disney?  That would totally kill the game!
> 
> What would be the point, then?



More TIME for cool villains/heroes like Riku etc and XIII in KH2 (they didn't have much of char.dev.,i rather see some made up worlds then goddamn Aladin for the second time,)


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 8, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> Just how do you defeat that blasted Ursula in Atlantica? I tried it just now, got 2 Bads and the rest were a mix of Excellents and Goods and she still had more than half life left. I hate to ask as I think I know the answer, but is all Excellents required to beat her?



I actually beat that on my first try...on PROUD mode(not to  brag ) but, I'm not sure if you know this, when it shows a full, purple circle with an X in the middle, just keep pressing X over and over. That takes down here life.


As for my problems, how can I beat Xaldin and Jafar(Genie)?


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 8, 2006)

~ Masamune ~ said:
			
		

> More TIME for cool villains/heroes like Riku etc and XIII in KH2 (they didn't have much of char.dev.,i rather see some made up worlds then goddamn Aladin for the second time,)



I agree that rehashing the previous worlds was kind of stupid.  But the amount of Disney in the game should stay the same.

You should take into account all the new properties Disney just received when they bought Pixar.  Now we'll be able to see worlds based on A Toy Story, A Bugs Life, The Incredibles, Monsters Inc... There are plenty of new stuff for the next game to feature.

There are also some other Disney properties that haven't been tapped.  Although they were summons in KH2, Lilo and Stitch and Chicken Little would make great additions to the worlds.  Also, we have movies like The Black Cauldron, The Emporer's New Groove, and even Miyazaki films, which Miramax (a division of Disney) owns the distribution rights to.

Disney is the main reason why I bought this game, and I will be sad if I see less of them in the future.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 8, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> I actually beat that on my first try...on PROUD mode(not to  brag ) but, I'm not sure if you know this, when it shows a full, purple circle with an X in the middle, just keep pressing X over and over. That takes down here life.
> 
> 
> As for my problems, how can I beat Xaldin and Jafar(Genie)?


So, you're saying these purple circles are different than the main ones you're suppose to do? If so, that explains it then. As for Xaldin and Jafar, Il'l give you my strategies:

*Jafar Genie*

*Strategy: Torso Tormenting*
My favorite way of beating him, as it's very easy and takes a lot less effort and stress. Basically, you start out by just zooming in and attack his torso, which is auto-lockable. (is that a word) It has a small HP bar and will fall quickly. During this time, Jafar will be rendered motionless, enabling you to attack him without fear. However, don't immediately go for his head, instead zoom up a bit and you'll get a Reaction command. Hit up triangle and just mashi it to make sure you get the follwing one after it. 

This hurts Jafar even further, enabling an even easier time to attack. So, with Jafar momentarily stunned, zoom in on his head and start attacking him like mad, preferably with combos for maximum success. After a few moments, Jafar will recover and throw you back. During this time, Sora will BRIEFLY be free to move before Jafar launches him back, a time where I strongly advise you to use Cure or Cura, whichever you have. 

You can even use a Potion or a Hi-Potion, whatever you need to completely fill your life back. (Again, be sure to do this, as it can mean everything in this battle)After he throws you back, he will unleashe another barrage of fire blasts at you. These are hard as heck to dodge on the carpet, so I advise just zooming in fast, getting as close as possible, while gliding side ways to dodge some of the blasts. 

The blasts aren't too dangerous to your health unless you get caught by a bunch of them, which can be diasterous, as you'll be unable to heal. Anyway, get back to the torso ASAP and start attacking it. Most likely you'll be in the middle of a fire blast attack while you're doing this but stay near the torso anyway and get its HP down, making Jafar fall. Once more, use the Reaction commands and hit Jafar up some more. Now, just continue this cycle of hitting the torso, using the Reactions, attacking his head, healing, then zooming back.

Now, when he gets down to about 2 HP bars left, Jafar gains a new attack, much to your dismay. This attack he's capable of doing whenever he wants, and it can be a hassle since you're on the carpet. He will teleport you to another dimension and throw buildings at you while you must painstakingly make your way toward him. These buildings are not that hard to dodge, but just make sure you concentrate on actually getting to Jafar, as this triggers the end of the attack.

Now, once you're out of the dimension, do your usual and Jafar will fall soon enough. This is why you should heal whenever you're done attacking Jafar but before he throws you, as sometimes he has sent the fire blasts at me and immediately follows it up with the dimension. Better than safe then sorry eh? Besides, if you're still with me after reading this, you're bound to be able to defeat anything this game throws at you. 

*Xaldin*

*Strategy: Aerial Assualt*
Ok, this is one of the most hardest fights for some players at the moment, though I beat it after two tries. Many have different ways of going about this battle but I'll give my tips I used to take him down. To prepare, equip all the Aerial abilities you can use. Aerial Recovery, Aerial Spiral, Finish, and another I've forgotten are essential. (the last one is by spiral and finish...hmm) This battle will depend more on your aerial skills more than ground, as Xaldin loves to levitate, making aerial attacks the best in these circumstances. Also, if you have anything like Dash or High Jump, equip those too, as they make things even easier. 

To start, Xaladin loves to move around and use his spears to hits you from a range, as well as close range. You'll need to move fast and hit hard with your aerial techniques, as they can knock him off balance if you're good enough, enabling hits after hits. Of course, Xaldin will get a hold of himself eventually and you may feel that effect unfortunately. He does have a lot of life, but if you're fast and attack smart, you'll see those bars deplete insanely fast. 

What makes this battle interesting is King Mickey will save you if you die. Yes, quite amazing indeed, and it can save your arse big time, as well as make the battle easier. Mickey only gets a few options though, which would be a charge for his attack, Pearl (think that's the name), and the jump option. The best way to make use of Mickey is to use his Pearl attack, which is a ranged blast that you can use repeatedly until the charge is drained. I recommend you use it as soon as you get him, as you usually start out away from Xaldin unless he moves.

With the charge depleted, you can either charge up for another Pearl barrage, which is risky, considering you have to stand still, which is a big no-no in this battle or you can attempt to attack him with Mickey's Keyblade. I say run in and try to land some attacks on Xaldin, as if you can nail him fast enough, Mickey's combos are extremely deadly. Eventually, Xaldin may get you sooner or later, in which Mickey will revive Sora and co. (I only needed Mickey once when I won, so therefore I only died at Xaldin's hand once.)

With Sora back, you can keep up the assualt on Xaldin but beware, as he will get faster and deadlier the weaker he gets. It's risky but try to get him locked into a corner position while you hit him with combos, as it will do an amazing amount of hurt on him. Problem is Xaldin may get lucky and get the jump on you with his attacks, which may get you locked in the corner. If that happens, you're practically finished unless you are somehow healed by an outside source. Also, try using the special Beast has, as this hits great on Xaldin, providing the hits make contact, as they can almost take down a bar on their own. Just remember these tips and move fast and heal when needed and you should be alright. Think combos, combos, and combos!

Note: Mickey comes back more than once to save your arse. He can be incorporated into your strategy if you want, but beware, as he doesn't save you after every death in that battle. I talk from experience...


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 9, 2006)

Pssh.. if you have to rely on Mickey then you should just reset your game and try again. >_< But that's just my pride talking.

Anyway, aside from the strategy mentioned above whenever you see the "Learn" reaction tap it as much as you possibly can. You can 'learn' more than one jump from him (I've learned up to 8) and then execute them back-to-back. If you have Reaction Boost equipped it'll make things much easier. 

Once you get Xaldin low he'll start doing some.. lightning dragon thing, which will span from one side of the screen to another. It's definitely faster than you are, but if you've leveled up your forms High Jump might save you (Don't count me on this though. I didn't use my forms til endgame). His attacks will also be much more faster, but the Beast's limit or whichever other character you're using should hold up pretty well. 

Cure and potions are your best friend though. Along with those and use of the reaction commands the fight shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 9, 2006)

Mickey is fucking useless against Xaldin, mainly because he can't use the reaction commands.  Best thing to do is bring your drive gauge up as much as possible and hope he'll survive long enough to hit 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2006)

^He's not that hard. Micky is good for reviving Sora. So just run around, attack slightly and run, i got two bars down before Micky was out and my man sora came in to finish with his awsome keyblade slash attack XD


----------



## Seany (Apr 9, 2006)

So can you play as Mickey and Riku at all?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 9, 2006)

^
When you die, there's a percentage chance you get to continue the battle you're in as Mickey, based on how many times you've died in the game. You can, too, play as Riku in a special scenario at the final battle.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 9, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Mickey is fucking useless against Xaldin, mainly because he can't use the reaction commands.  Best thing to do is bring your drive gauge up as much as possible and hope he'll survive long enough to hit 3.




Considering Mickey isnt meant to fight the bosses for you he is supposed to bring Sora back from the dead


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 9, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> ^
> When you die, there's a percentage chance you get to continue the battle you're in as Mickey, based on how many times you've died in the game. You can, too, play as Riku in a special scenario at the final battle.


Yeah, that's the worst part of the battle.

And Riku's slow as hell.

I like his hand wrap, though... it's trendy.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 9, 2006)

^
You know, excellence, at one point I would agree with you but after going through it again, I actually found it rather easy. Without spoiling, all you have to do is keep pressing Riku forward while mashing the Dark Aura attack relentlessly. If you keep that up, the "obstruction" will never harm you at all, enabling easy access to the "two things" which are your goal.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay.. after leveling my forms quite a bit in Timeless River (It sounds funny, but uh.. just equip the Oathkeeper in your main hand and make sure you have Drive Boost ability equipped. Empty out your MP and just keep circling from the Building Site to Mickey's House and you'll be able to hold your drive mode for at least a run and a half as it goes up) I realized that I should've leveled them up sooner just for the abilities they give. 

I luff Quick Run.

Edit: The above strategy isn't working too well with Valor since these type of enemies can block easily, but it worked pretty well with Master and Wisdom.


----------



## Seany (Apr 10, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> ^
> When you die, there's a percentage chance you get to continue the battle you're in as Mickey, based on how many times you've died in the game. You can, too, play as Riku in a special scenario at the final battle.




Ooo that sounds awesome! i can't wait


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 10, 2006)

I never got the mickey thing :/  Lame...that would have been interesting.  My sora only transformed into anti-sora 4 times too <<

riku IS as slow as hell @_@  Sora was almost dead by the time I got to xemnas


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 10, 2006)

Pssh.. all you people that have beat the game. I'm here trying to complete Jiminy's Journal for the secret ending and I'm reaaaaally close. I just have to get a few more items for the synth list and do the extreme matches at the Hades Dome. I guess for completeness I'll get Final Form to level 7, but I just know the last boss isn't going to be fun since I'm level 99 from getting all that synth crap.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay, I am going to try the Xaldin/Jafar advice I was given earlier.  OH NO!!! DON"T LOOK At MECHA TC'S POST!!! IT HAS SPOILERS!!!  Anyway, I think playing as Mickey was a great help in KH2 considering how UNBELIEVABLY HARD proudmode is.  IT's kinda like when you first get to play as Yoda in BattleFront II.  I have used anti-form a lot, but I don't save it when I use it, mostly because I usually die when i use it, and I only use it during boss battles.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 10, 2006)

Saix was so easy


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 10, 2006)

NOOOOOOO! MORE SPOILERS!!!!!!*spaz,spaz,spax*


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 10, 2006)

So, saiya-jin, the Xaldin battle go well with you? I dunno if you read my advice or not, it's on the the page before this. Anyway, I failed to mention the one annoying attack he performs every once in awhile. Basically, the camera shifts to the side and he flies up, unreachable and shoots these blasts at you. They are a pain in arse to dodge, but it can be done with some hasty moves. I didn't have Quick Run, High Jump, or any of those special abilities, so if you have those, I bet they would help dodging those.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 10, 2006)

I did read your advice, but I haven't got to try it yet.  My PS2 is messing up so, whenever you load, or go between places, basically whenever the screen has to go black, it takes forever to load! So, it is taking 3 times as long to get things done!  Anyway, thanks for the advice, I will try it soon, just haven't gotten thechance.


----------



## Seany (Apr 10, 2006)

Hmm i never expected Riku to be so slow, i wonder why he was made like that.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't worry about his speed really. You'll be fine and get there as long as you keep pressing forward and mash the Dark Aura command. The clone won't be able to touch you and you'll still arrive in plenty of time to do the thing you need to do.


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 10, 2006)

> I did read your advice, but I haven't got to try it yet. My PS2 is messing up so, whenever you load, or go between places, basically whenever the screen has to go black, it takes forever to load! So, it is taking 3 times as long to get things done! Anyway, thanks for the advice, I will try it soon, just haven't gotten thechance.



That happend to my ps2 also. End result, I had to get a new one. It kept doing that until it wouldn't load or play cg scenes.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you try cleaning the lense?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 11, 2006)

Ugh, I give up. I've been trying to complete Jiminy's Journal, but these mini-games just suck ass. I really shouldn't toss it all away since I just have Twilight Town and Olympus to do, but I'm tired. Maybe in a month I'll come back and do it.

I'll most likely just play on Proud Mode and see the secret ending that way.

Edit: 98 freakin' percent of Jiminy's Journal done.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 11, 2006)

Sumoni said:
			
		

> That happend to my ps2 also. End result,* I had to get a new one*. It kept doing that until it wouldn't load or play cg scenes.



OH NOOOO! I DON'T HAVE THAT KIND OF MUNNY!!!!!!!!!  I don't know how to clean the lens, and I just started on proud mode in the first place, so I don't have to do all that Jimminy's Journal crap.  The Pooh minigame where you fly through the book is fun, though.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 11, 2006)

Meh.. it's not too hard. It's just crazy shit like doing the poster posting in 30 seconds and whatnot. That and actually getting the required points in the Hades tournies are left for me.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay I already beat the game and now I want to fight Sephiroth. I went to back to the place where you fight 1000 heartless but he's not there! Do I have do something else b4 I fight him?


----------



## Lunatic Pandora (Apr 11, 2006)

Is the game that good? Because I live in Europe and I'm wondering if I should order it in the US or wait for the european release...


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 11, 2006)

You should probably wait until it comes out there, so you can cherish it even more considering the time you had to wait.  Plus, I don't know if it is in a different language there, but I would rather see it in my own language, unless you are really good at another.(You probably are since you are on these forums!)


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 11, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Okay I already beat the game and now I want to fight Sephiroth. I went to back to the place where you fight 1000 heartless but he's not there! Do I have do something else b4 I fight him?


First off, he's not at the Great Maw (place where the 1000 Heartless battle was), he's at the Dark Depths, which is the next area after the Great Maw. Second, make sure you've went back and beat the Space Paranoids revisit, or else Sephiroth won't be around.


----------



## NaRa (Apr 11, 2006)

Has anyone beaten sephiroth yet?I tried at 53 and got stomped in about a minute.I Never could beat him in the first one too....

Also..Did anybody get the orichulim+ (sp?) thats needed for the ultima weapon and if so where?I've only found 3 and i have the rest of the mats..I've increased my luck with all my abilities/accessories and the memories keyblade.still can't get it.Apparently the strongest blade is called Fenrir which Tifa gives to you after Cloud fights sephiroth(after you beat him that is)

I loved this series and to tell the truth i don't think i can see anyone but sora playing the main role..it just wouldn't be the same for me.So i'm kinda hoping if there is a continuation it continues with kairi/Riku/Sora.

Anyone else sad that they completed the game?Watching the ending=Joy =D .Knowing the games over=Sadness .


----------



## ntp0006 (Apr 11, 2006)

i got this game last week and i like it a lot. my friend beat sephiroth on medium difficulty, he said he was at level 80 when he tried. this game is very addicting!


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I beat Sephiroth, but only if you count demolishing him at level 90-something (I gained a lot of levels trying to finish the synth list). In retrospect I probably could've beaten him a lot sooner as long as you could hit triangle for the reaction guard and either interrupt Sin Harvest or have your elixirs on auto-reload. Things like MP Rage and MP Hastega (From Ultima Weapon) help a lot and make curing via spells a lot easier than it'd seem. Retaliating Slash also helps when he knocks you in the air for a combo.

He's way easier than in the first one, but so is leveling. Personally I think this game is meant to be played on Proud Mode.

Here's the list from a FAQ.

Orichalcum - You can only get 7 of them in the game:
             - Clear Atlantica
             - Clear 100 Acre Wood
             - Item Box in The World That Never Was
               - The Brink Of Despair (by the second save point of this World)
             - Clear Goddess of Destiny Cup in the UnderWorld Tournament in
               Olympus Coliseum
             - Item Box in Twilight Town
               - Sunset Terrace (need to jump on the bar/train to spot it)
             - Item Box in Sapce Paranoids
               - Central Computer Area (before the fight with Sark and MCP)
             - A Collect List Bonus, you MUST obtain ALL kinds of materials to
               get this

Edit: I'm a little sad, but.. not really because I'm going to go back and finish that damned Journal so I can see the secret ending. Then if I do start to get sad I'll just go pick up Suikoden V to make it go away.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got back from beating Sephiroth. It was frustrating, but I got him after about 5 tries. Sometimes he'd have me beat in about three second while other times I'd last for a minute or two then go down. None of his attacks caused me much problems except his slashes, as he'd get me in the air and I would be practically helpless. Trinity Limit and Beserke Charge are the keys for this fight definitely.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 12, 2006)

whenever I hear someone say Roxas,
I can't help but say "Paper, Scissors"


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 12, 2006)

KH2 has shipped 2.5 million units


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 12, 2006)

i just started playing the game today!
though i started it at Proud difficulty cuz i heard it was too easy, plus it'll be a good challenge i think


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 12, 2006)

i think standard mode is hard, or maybe its just the enemies in Mulan's world...i mean god damn do i hate them Assault Riders(half horse/half heartess) and not to mention that morale crap at the beginning...argh...


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 12, 2006)

Those things were hard in Mulan's World when I first started. Forced me to use Valor on one morale mission. They're extremely weak to magic though so if you have blizzard or something then that should kill them fast.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 12, 2006)

Finally beat the game and played the whole way through on proud mode, didn't even bother with the other modes.  Basically, I'm rather disappointed.  Story was rather lacking in the character development since they just threw a shit load of random characters at you then you either kill them or watch them get killed.  Second, the gameplay was rather... bleh.  They might as well have renamed the attack button on the menu "WIN" and the reaction command "FTW."  This game is all about smashy smashy, and that gets old after awhile.

Nowhere near as challenging as the first one since you actually have to use magic, not magic based reaction commands (except for the boss in port royal).  I'll only give props on challenge to Xaldin (super move spam master), Sephiroth (not as hard as the first one), and the final Xemnas.

As for Sephy, I beat him at level 75 with negative combo on and 4 elixers.  Tough, but I don't see why you'd need to use Trinity Limit or whatever.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 12, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Finally beat the game and played the whole way through on proud mode, didn't even bother with the other modes.  Basically, I'm rather disappointed.  *Story was rather lacking in the character development since they just threw a shit load of random characters at you then you either kill them or watch them get killed.*  .



Quoted for truth. XIII was such a badass org.,really shame we didn't see alot of them (i rather see them then disney) and RIKU..omg RIKU,where the fuck was he?? Only at the end:s...i hope KH3 will take a different approach


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Apr 12, 2006)

That is _if_ they make a 3rd Kh.(although i'm prayin it's true  ) That would probably explain more for some people.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 12, 2006)

~ Masamune ~ said:
			
		

> Quoted for truth. XIII was such a badass org.,really shame we didn't see alot of them (i rather see them then disney) and RIKU..omg RIKU,where the fuck was he?? Only at the end:s...i hope KH3 will take a different approach


It's like Nomura attempted to pull a Matrix Trilogy story telling perspective with COM and KH2.  Unless you played COM, you wouldn't know that Sora smoked almost half the members of OXIII and whatnot.  There are so many things going on, yet there was a half hearted attempt at explaining things, i.e. Roxas, OXIII, and some other things that fall short in my list of important shit to remember.  And then with this secret ending stuff, meh.

Although I liked the ending for its simplicity and how it lead to something more.


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 12, 2006)

They better make a KH3, I read in a magazine, there might be 10 or 7. That is IF they can keep up a good story line. Personally, I'd prefer if they fazed out the disney little by little each game. Not that I don't love disney and am glad they helped make an interesting story. But I wonder how long they can keep that up? They should put in Pocohontas, or Snow white.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 12, 2006)

They probably will be a KH 3 but I can see it comin out in 3-4 years.

Also the story was fucking great. I just hated some of the disney stories cause it's almost as bad as Naruto fillers.


----------



## NaRa (Apr 12, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> Orichalcum - You can only get 7 of them in the game:
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm a little sad, but.. not really because I'm going to go back and finish that damned Journal so I can see the secret ending. Then if I do start to get sad I'll just go pick up Suikoden V to make it go away.



It says for ultima i need 13 orichalum + though...O.o

or at least i thought....I'll check later

and so wait...if you play on proud mode you don't have to complete it all the way to see the secret ending...well then...*goes to start the game in proud.*

The only boss that took me more then one try was xaldin...God he was annoying..I was 6-7 levels shy of where i should've been though game wise.

I kinda wish they changed up the reaction buttons by using random buttons instead of just using triangle..


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 12, 2006)

remember there are things that cut how much of an item you need for synthesis to work? well, there is an item that lets you synthesize the ultima weapon with only 7...YAY!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 12, 2006)

I was relieved they changed the design of the Ultima Weapon is this one. I thought the one in KH was crappy, as it looked like a basic sword with plastic snap-ons...The one in this one is pretty cool looking, though I think a darker colored one would be neat, though Oblivion serves. While I'm on keyblades, does anyone use Fenrir, given by Tifa after defeating Sephiroth? Despite the Negative Combo, I think it's an awesome blade, as I fly through enemies much faster than I did with the Ultima. Besides, all my useful Combo pluses makes up for the drawback Negative Combo gives.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 13, 2006)

Actually, Negative Combo might actually be good if you're looking for a quick clean-up. Instead of swinging like five times and getting interrupted before Explosion you can swing twice and then unleash your end-combo in less time and probably more damage overtime.

Fenrir is also good for those pesky mini-games that limit your time. 

And yeah, you use a  Bright or Serenity Crystal (I forget which halves the cost) and it'll work out. Too bad there isn't a + version of the Ultima Weapon like the other two.


----------



## Emery (Apr 13, 2006)

Can someone please tell me how to get Glide, High Jump, and all of that stuff on Sora's normal form?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 13, 2006)

You have to level your drive forms. I think at level 3 of each form you get a level 1 version of high jump (valor), air glide (wisdom).. etc. Basically just max out your drive forms and you'll get the abilities. They're pretty cheap to equip too, like around.. 2 or 3 AP.


----------



## Emery (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been trying to level up Valor and Wisdom form but they won't level up at all.  I've been trying to level them up in the world that never was, but they don't do anything.  I fought the heartless AND the nobodies there, and got nothing out of it.  What gives?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 13, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> I've been trying to level up Valor and Wisdom form but they won't level up at all.  I've been trying to level them up in the world that never was, but they don't do anything.  I fought the heartless AND the nobodies there, and got nothing out of it.  What gives?


Getting XP with Valor is just by the amount of hits you do against an enemy.  Wisdom can only be leveled up by each heartless you kill.  The best place to level up both are in the Timeless River.

TBH, I have no idea why it won't work for you.


----------



## CarolinaB (Apr 13, 2006)

If you're at level 7, then it's the max, if not, you maybe have to level up Master Form a little more. And if you don't have Master Form yet, then wait till you get it and THEN you can level up.

Also to level up each form is like this.
Valor Form: The numbers of hit's you give a heartless, 1 hit, 1 exp point.
Wisdom Form: The number of heartless you kill, 1 heartless death, 1 exp. point.
Master Form: The number of drive orves you collect, the little ones 1 point, the big ones 3 points.
Final Form: The number of nobodys you kill.


----------



## Emery (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm at level 91, in The World That Never Was.  My final form is at level 7, and I have Glide level 3 on Sora now.  I found out what was going on with Valor and Wisdom.  Now I keep having the SAME problem over and over again when I try to level up Wisdom - Every time I try to go Wisdom, I go anti-form.  Completely wasting my drive gaugue.  It's so annoying.  It's done that -8- times now.

Btw, how do I get back into timeless river?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 13, 2006)

If your Final Form is at level 7 then I don't understand why you keep going anti-form unless there's a limit to the calculation posted a few pages back. 

Anyway, you get to Timeless River by going to Disney Castle in the Cornerstone room. Equip the Oathkeeper in your main hand and Jackpot. If you head from the  Building Site to Mickey's House and continue that loop you should eventually max out Master and Wisdom that way (Valor is a little bit harder there since the fat boys and cars can block, but not impossible).

If you empty out your MP doing blizzard magic on the enemies and have Drive Boost equipped then you should be able to hold your drives even longer, especially if you have the Form Boosts from leveling Final Form (You might not even need the Oathkeeper).

Edit: By the way, I never went anti-form in Timeless River. I think it's because there are townspeople there so that's an even bigger bonus for you.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 13, 2006)

It also helps to use the trick to keep your Drive, which is simply running to a Save Point while in your Form, and going to the World Map, then going back. Doing so will restore your Drive Gauge fully, enabling easy leveling.


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Apr 13, 2006)

Dude it just came out and im about to get it I can't friggin wait its going to be sweet


----------



## CarolinaB (Apr 14, 2006)

I just finished it!! Okay a couple of hours ago, I completed the 99%, so no secret ending for me...though I could finish the Hades cup....mmmnnn..nah!! I'm gonna play Tomd Raider Legend!! Maybe after that I could finish it...

And the best way to level up is to comsume all your drive gauge, fight around till you have it full again (or the number of gauge you need), that way you'll level up the Master/Valor/Final/Wisdom and your normal form... well I did that, it took some time but I found it fun....


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 14, 2006)

There's no need for drive forms! Press X to win!


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 14, 2006)

The game is much more interesting with Drive abilities equipped on normal Sora though. =P

I'll have to play on Proud Mode though and see how that goes.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 14, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> The game is much more interesting with Drive abilities equipped on normal Sora though. =P
> 
> I'll have to play on Proud Mode though and see how that goes.



It didn't seem any harder, as I saw my brother float through the game on proud mode on his first(and probably last) time through...


----------



## Gene (Apr 14, 2006)

Proud isn't really that hard. It feels like playing on Normal mode.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL, I remember this conversation I had with oonoiroo when I was playing the Gummi Ship levels of KHII and I said that the Gummi Ship in KH2 is like the Star Fox Assault Arwing levels as the main KH2 battles with Sora is like the on foot levels of Star Fox Assault. XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> The game is much more interesting with Drive abilities equipped on normal Sora though. =P



Yeah, they brought a lot of new things in KH2 that made it more interesting.


----------



## foofan_22 (Apr 14, 2006)

Man, getting the journal to 100% is really tough...
I'm at level 99 and beat Sephy, got ultima weapon...but there is sooo much more to do...
Makes me just want to do proud mode...meh...


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 14, 2006)

I find myself at a crossroads... I'm playing on Standard, and I have about 90% of Jiminy's jounal completed.  I've already beat Xemnas twice.  I'm getting bored.

Should I just start playing on Proud?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> I find myself at a crossroads... I'm playing on Standard, and I have about 90% of Jiminy's jounal completed.  I've already beat Xemnas twice.  I'm getting bored.
> 
> Should I just start playing on Proud?


TBH, not really.  Unless you like dying just a bit faster than usual, I personally didn't find too much of a challenge in Proud, which was the only difficulty I played. =/


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 14, 2006)

I just need a confirmation here...Is it true that to unlock the Hades Paradox Cup you need all your forms mastered, summon level mastered, all worlds finished (excluding mini-games/missions), and all previous cups beat? As I've done all this except for maxing out Summon and Final levels, and haven't seen it open yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2006)

It's just summon and drive levels maxed.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't forget to press X.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, take it from someone who has 98% in his journal completed. If you already have forms/summons maxed.. just do what you can. If you can get the required points in the Hades tournies (Which I hate.. because it's really luck when you get double points. I've had 100 hit combos and nothing) and do the Poster contest in 30 seconds then that's the majority of the battle. Err.. at least for me anyway. >.>

Most of the Twilight Town mini games are just too screwy for me.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 15, 2006)

TSP, just use Stitch when needed in the cups, as he owns when it comes to getting lots of points. His "Ohana" or whatever it's called siphons tons of points from enemies when used, so use it sparingly in any of the cups you need points in. It does work great, as I've used it a lot recently, getting the Jiminy objectives for certain cups point-wise. And thanks for the info about the Hades cup everyone, it helps.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

anyone know what KH2 got from Famitsu...


----------



## Gene (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it got a 38 or 39.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 15, 2006)

For some reason, my Final Form isn't leveling up.  I know it all depends on how many enemies you destroy during the time that you're in the form, but it doesn't work.

I kill about 10 enemies... and i get zero exp points.  Anyone know what the deal is?


----------



## Aecen (Apr 15, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> For some reason, my Final Form isn't leveling up.  I know it all depends on how many enemies you destroy during the time that you're in the form, but it doesn't work.
> 
> I kill about 10 enemies... and i get zero exp points.  Anyone know what the deal is?



Every Nobody you kill = 1 exp...cant be heartless just nobodies.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 15, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> Every Nobody you kill = 1 exp...cant be heartless just nobodies.


Thanks... I figured that out about a minute before I came here.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't find out until the end that you could go into the status menu of each form and hover over "Experience" to see how you level them.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 15, 2006)

It's helpful to use the keyblade which increases your drive time for your drive keyblade, so you know, you can press X more.

And if you didn't know, it's better to have your finishing attack come out faster, rather than have more combo.

My brother has a keyblade that negates a combo from him and he has no combo add-ons, so his final attack comes out after 1 hit... And it does lots of damage. Fast.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 16, 2006)

I think the Keyblades you're referring to, OoNoiRoO is

1) Oathkeeper, which increases the time spent in Drive forms and

2) Fenrir, which has the Negative Combo ability effect.

Both are indeed useful, as I use Fenrir as my main weapon and Oathkeeper for my forms. Generally, I only use Oathkeeper when I'm just starting out leveling my forms, as their time is very short but when it gets to about level 4 and higher, time is usually not an issue, unless you're leveling Valor or Wisdom.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

I finally got Final form, and I finally beat Sephy too.

I use the Ultima Weapon/Fenrir dual wield for Final.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 16, 2006)

Heh..I like you're thinking SeruraRenge.  That is one of my favorite combinations too, as you own enough the way it is in Final but with two of the strongest Keyblades in the game? Even more overkill. I'm actually still leveling Final, as it's it a pain to level, as Nobodies are tricky foes at times. Still beat the crap out of them with Final, but it can take a few seconds if you're surrounded by Berserkers...


----------



## Racheal (Apr 17, 2006)

I actually found a pretty decent way to level up Final Form

1.Equip Bond of Flame and Oathkeeper. (for their abilitys)
2.Equip Fire Boost and any Drive Boosts you might have. (you get the drive boosts as you level Final Form)
3.Location of choice for this method is Yen Sid's tower.
4.Simply use and abuse Firaga agnaist the Nobodies in the tower. (Don't forget about the nobodies just outside the tower) It tends to kill them in 1-2 casts depending on your power. Once Final Form was at a higher level, I could practically kill every nobody in the tower in one go.
5.Make sure to use a save pt and leave the world before your drive gague emptys to use the Drive Glitch.

Using this method, I think I got my Final Form from level 1 to 7 in about an hour (I don't remember exactly how long it took, but it defiantly was the fastest of all the forms)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 17, 2006)

Racheal said:
			
		

> I actually found a pretty decent way to level up Final Form
> 
> 1.Equip Bond of Flame and Oathkeeper. (for their abilitys)
> 2.Equip Fire Boost and any Drive Boosts you might have. (you get the drive boosts as you level Final Form)
> ...



i actually did the same thing 

finally finished the game in proud.... now going for 99.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 17, 2006)

No, you can't get the secret ending on beginner.

And you can go back to Yen Sid's tower?? Eh, well.. if I ever want to max out Final and do the last 2% of my journal I'll go back there for the form.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 17, 2006)

I beat this game in 3 days, including the defeat of Sephiroth, but I can't see the ending, since my ps2 keeps resetting at a certain part of it ....stupid PS2 .  

Anyway, I've never really put too much thought into my combinations, besides the Oathkeeper.  Besides that, I make sure to always have Ultima Weapon, and Fenrir on as well.  I still don't know what an ideal combination for each individual form is though :S


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 17, 2006)

Here ChamCham, here is the ending.  I could only get the Japanese ending, with Subtitles, because all the english ones were crappy quality.

And, if anyone really wants to see the secret ending, then here:
ending.


----------



## Racheal (Apr 17, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> And you can go back to Yen Sid's tower?? Eh, well.. if I ever want to max out Final and do the last 2% of my journal I'll go back there for the form.



I didn't know either until I read it online while playing the japanese version a few months back.
You just have to take the Train from the Twilight Town Central Station to get there


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, I just saw the train in the station Today.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 17, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Here ChamCham, here is the ending.  I could only get the Japanese ending, with Subtitles, because all the english ones were crappy quality.
> 
> And, if anyone really wants to see the secret ending, then here:
> ending.


Thanks a bunch.  I was just gonna beat the game again at a friend's house, but this is much more convenient.  Thanks again


----------



## The Transporter (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay, Okay...so...I went a little overboard this weekend.

I started Friday Night with two simple goals..

1. Finish Kingdom Hearts(I was at Holloween Towm)

2. Start Kingdom Hearts 2

So...um...yeah....did like....15 minutes of Number 1, then, after constantly vomiting of vertigo from the first games camera system, I said "Screw this" and threw in KH2.

So, 23 Hours of gametime later, here I am lol. And, as SOON as Roxas Dualweiled against Axel....I knew I had made the right choice . So, in honor of my decision, I made a list....

Reason's why Kingdom Hearts 2 has my soul.

1. Aging(ZOMG KAIRI HAS BEWBS!! lol)

2. CHRISTOPHER M'FING LEE

3. "I am looking for a Guy with Spiky Hair." "No, Spikyer"

4. "Mind if I take a look around a little bit?":Random Destruction:"Thanks!"

5. Everything that comes out of Tifa's blessed mouth.

6. Hollow Bastion. Cloud...Squall....witty banter ensues....nuff said.

7. Square repaying you for the 3 godforsaken hours you spent in the prolouge with the most awesomess boss fight EVER.

8. This sealed the deal for me. Okay, here I am, first time in the tron world, just got Master form, and I think to myself...."You know, if he changes color when he drives here, this is officially the most bestest game ever created" He did.  

9. AURON.......AURON.......AURON.(Sorry, he's so bad-ass, you HAVE to say his name 3 times...

10. Oh...um...that thing....that thing that you do with two swords...what's it called...oh yeah...DUAL-WEILDING. 

So anyway's, I am playing on Proud mode(Hey, I didn't want to look like a sissy when I finally posted here lol.), and I am proud to say that I have beat EVERY World so far under-leveled(The result of this was my new hatred to ANYTHING related to Pirates of the Carrabian:Misspelld on purpose: GODDAM M'FING SHADOW AREA STUPID INTERCEPTOR GAH!!!) and I am up to The Seconed Visit to Agrabah. 

I have to say, though, it's been enjoyable, but, far from easy lol. Sure, Normal enemies are fine(With the exeption of those god-forsaken pirates and there damn invincibility in shadows) however, some of the bosses just SCREAM rape lol. Demyx, and Xaladin are the worse offenders lol. However, in Xaladin's defense, that fight was PURE skill, with the exeption of when he went beserek, then, you just curl in a corner(Litterally) and pray you survive. Oh, adn please, show me ANYONE who has a Proud Mode save, underlevelded, and, never saved by Micky, and, I shall proclaim him a god lol. 

So, anyway's, yeah, kick-ass game 

-Simon


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay, First things first:

Your Welcom ChamCham!

Okay Transporter, your list has everything I loved about it, too. Except some other stuff.

1.  Jessie McCartney(sorry for misspelling) as Roxas.  I was skeptical at first, but he actualy did a good job.

2. You get to play as MICKEY!!! I found myself dying on Purpose, just to be him!

3. 2 words, "The Lion King" Oh, wait...

4. Amazing Graphics, especially in tron.

5. THE OPENING/ENDING.  They are animated so beautifully, in KH they kinda looked like plastic, but they used the Advend Children animation(I think) for this one. Makes ya wish for a CG movie, huh?(Which Nomura said he was thinking about!)

4. Passion/Sanctuary both songs are awesome.

5.  Does anyone else think Kairi is hotter in this one?

Thats it for now....


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 19, 2006)

saiya-jin said:
			
		

> Okay, First things first:
> 
> Your Welcom ChamCham!
> 
> ...


In reverse order:

1. Kairi _is_ hotter... but not the hottest VG character ever (I love Lulu from FFX).

2. I love both the songs... but I enjoy Passion more.

3. They did use AC animation.  The animation team from AC worked on it.  That's basically the same sentence witht he words switched around.

4. Tron and Port Royal were amazingly animated.

5. I didn't enjoy the Lion King world.

6. Mickey doesn't have an end combo... therefore, you can beat bosses with him.

7. Jessie did a good job, in my opinion.  He was actually one of the best VA's in the game, next to Quinton Flynn (Axel).


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 19, 2006)

You can use Mickey in the game?  I went though the whole thing, and never got to use the damn mouse once.  How do you use him?


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 19, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> You can use Mickey in the game?  I went though the whole thing, and never got to use the damn mouse once.  How do you use him?



I think you have to die during a boss fight. You can only use him 5 times throughout the whole game, each time having a lower chance of mickey appearing after you die.

Oh yea, when you die, press continue.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 19, 2006)

Mickey's "I'm gonna save Sora!" crap if you die is one of the worst things introduced to the game. It's bad enough that leveling is 3x easier in KH2 and with the way people talk about Proud Mode I'm starting to dislike the E rating more and more (in terms of difficulty. I already know the whole "We need sales!" thing).

Not trying to bash since the overall game was nice, but eh.. just my gripes after finishing it.


----------



## Gene (Apr 19, 2006)

I finally beat Sephiroth.  




Guess I'll go level up my wisdom form and summoning level so I can open up the Hades Paradox Cup.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 20, 2006)

How the hell do I get 2500 in the Paradox Panic and Pain cup?


----------



## Syphorce (Apr 20, 2006)

Hm i played the game. The game has really good grapichs especially in the movie part. But like usual the they have to put the crappiest music in it.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 20, 2006)

Syphorce said:
			
		

> Hm i played the game. The game has really good grapichs especially in the movie part. But like usual the they have to put the crappiest music in it.



you must be cracked if you think the music is crappy!:amazed 


it totally rocks!


----------



## Champloon (Apr 21, 2006)

GREAT GAME
Sephiz a *BITCH* to beat...
Anyone get the perfect ending?
If so read spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 




Who the hell are those 3 armored keyblade users!
Why do they take Sora, Riku, and Kairi's <<i think its hers<< keyblades?
And is that Sora walking towards them in the distance?
Is there gonna be Kingdom Hearts 3: Keyblade Wars! {i can dream right?




Btw which opening song do u like better?
Address this topic in this thread: here


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 21, 2006)

I just beat that fagit sephoroth. . .which means it's time to level up my summons.  BTW who here needs help beatin Sai'x or Luxord.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 21, 2006)

Champloon said:
			
		

> Sephiz a *BITCH*
> 
> Who the hell are those 3 armored keyblade users!
> Why do they take Sora, Riku, and Kairi's <<i think its hers<< keyblades?
> ...



There are TWO FEMALES,so it couldn't be Riku,Sora & Kairi and i think it's a war that happenend in the past..or at the same time on another place. THe guy walking is probably the "evil keyblade master" (legendary) ready to bitchslap them. IF you pay attention,Ansem's reports still play important role..Anywayz,time will tell..it wouldn't be the first time they fooled us (riku not being with XIII aaargh!)


----------



## Masaki (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey, 2500 in Pain and Panic Paradox cup.  How is it done?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 21, 2006)

yo...i just got wisdom form, and im wondering...do i ahve to get S Rank Gummi missions for the secret ending? do i have to at least accomplish said missions? because if so, im just gonna DL the damn ending...


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 21, 2006)

Nope, gummi is just for fun.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 21, 2006)

HELL YES! because its definitely better than last times GUmmi, but damn does it cramp up my hand with the X button...


----------



## Racheal (Apr 23, 2006)

^Did you know you can pause the game during Gummi Ships and change it to fully automatic? (so you can just hold the X button instead of tapping it alot)

It wasn't actually that hard to get S or higher on all the gummi ship missions. 100% of the treasure however....I gave up when I reached 95% ^^ (and no, Gummi Ships are in no way required for the secert ending, I'm just a completist... same reason I have Jimmy's Journal up to 100% even though I'm on proud mode, which doesn't require that for the secert ending)


----------



## SpitFire! (Apr 23, 2006)

i need to play this game so bad. does anyone know the european release date?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 24, 2006)

i have finally achieved lvl 99...
beated sephy...
got ultima keychain...

now to finish the tournaments....

as much as ppl complain about the X button mashing...

i find the fighting system one of the most fun ever developed...


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 24, 2006)

I can't believe it! One of my friends spent less than a week(with all nighter days that is)to finish every last bit of it...IN HARD MODE. I didn't think it was possible! Well, I haven't even bought the game yet, so I can't be completely blown away by the feat yet, but that's devotion for ya!


----------



## Gene (Apr 24, 2006)

theCommanderCardinal said:
			
		

> I can't believe it! One of my friends spent less than a week(with all nighter days that is)to finish every last bit of it...IN HARD MODE. I didn't think it was possible! Well, I haven't even bought the game yet, so I can't be completely blown away by the feat yet, but that's devotion for ya!


Yup. It's that addicting. Either that or your friend has no life.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 26, 2006)

I just got the game working... ROXAS ROCKS >_<

His last fight against axel that I did was awesome with his 2 keyblades


----------



## Seany (Apr 26, 2006)

phoenix22 said:
			
		

> i need to play this game so bad. does anyone know the european release date?



There are a few release dates for us. 

26th of May, 25th of August and October.....

Dunno which ones real. God please let it be May!


----------



## ChaochroX (Apr 26, 2006)

Is it just me or was anyone else let down by the ending. Pretty weak and I'm noticing a trend because the ending for dragon quest 8 was pretty lame too. Square you need to shape it up when it comes to endings.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 26, 2006)

I thought the ending was too happy based on the way things went through at the end of the story, but there's no telling how the next installment will be.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 26, 2006)

well, im just now going through the worlds twice, my next stop is Port Royal again ...ugh and why do they have to be assholes with the synthesis, i mean damn...only 7 orichalcums, but there are items other than the Ultima that use them, which means im not going to make those items...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2006)

theCommanderCardinal said:
			
		

> I can't believe it! One of my friends spent less than a week(with all nighter days that is)to finish every last bit of it...IN HARD MODE. I didn't think it was possible! Well, I haven't even bought the game yet, so I can't be completely blown away by the feat yet, but that's devotion for ya!


Proud Mode isn't hard. =/


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 26, 2006)

How many Moogle Levels are there? I am level 5...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 26, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Proud Mode isn't hard. =/


Unfortunately you're right, but then again, this was a game targeted at all audiences.  If some kid wanted to play hard mode, and it totally obliterated him, he'd be crushed for life....or he'd grow up like us, with games like Ghouls and Ghosts, and Castlevania 2: simons quest....Why can't I beat you you evil games .  But I see why you said this anyway, so I'm just making useless banter.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 26, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> well, im just now going through the worlds twice, my next stop is Port Royal again ...ugh and why do they have to be assholes with the synthesis, i mean damn...only 7 orichalcums, but there are items other than the Ultima that use them, which means im not going to make those items...


Only 7 Orichalcum+ (Which you'll use for the Ultima Weapon). You can actually get the normal ones from those gumball Heartless that occasionally pop up as well as from treasure chests and such.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 26, 2006)

oh ok, doesn anyone know the highest synthesis level? im only level 5...


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 26, 2006)

Moogle level? 9.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 26, 2006)

ok, yeah i mean Moogle/Synthesis level...what do you get at Level 9 moogle level?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 26, 2006)

S ranked items can be created with half items.. or whatever it is. You'll need it if you want to make the Ultima Weapon.


----------



## Gene (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't you just need to use a stone to make it require half the items necessary (can't remember the name right now). I made the ultima weapon when I was at like level 5 or 6.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 26, 2006)

Maybe you're right, but I could've sworn the level 9 ability is the ability that lets you use stones during synthing for S-ranked items.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 27, 2006)

ok... I can't seem to unlock any more tournaments in the Underworld!  I want to grab my Ultima Weapon before I beat the game (I'm so close, yet resisting the temptation) but I can't if I can't get to the Goddess Cup!

So far all that's listed is the first three (Pain and Panic, Cerberus, Titan).

What the hell?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 27, 2006)

How in the bloody hell do you get Final Form?


----------



## Emery (Apr 27, 2006)

Final Form will pop up out of nowhere in The World That Never Was.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2006)

I fucking hate that retro, black white world, I cant beat those fucking cars in the burning building thing, you hit them like 5 times and then they turn into fucking raging cars that are impossible to hurt, I broke my PS2 controller accidently in frustration, the right stick broke XD;


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 27, 2006)

heh, just have to be patient...i really really wish there was a DODGE ROLL! though...


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2006)

@n8dogg - I'm not sure about this but I think you unlock it after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fighting Xemnas for the first time



@D-T - You get final form randomly after
*Spoiler*: __ 



you fight Roxas in The World That Never Was.



@Vegitto-kun - Try summoning Chicken Little while fighting them. It really helped for me.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 27, 2006)

Or um.. use MAGIC for once in the game. Blizzard really helped me against them, but I had MP Rage and such.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 27, 2006)

Just finished the game in proud mode, I must say, it isn't that hard, but It's really better in this mode in my opinion. And also, secret ending=awesomeness.
now I"ll just wait till my friend finishes it, so I can borrow it again.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 27, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> @n8dogg - I'm not sure about this but I think you unlock it after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I did and I still didn't get it.


----------



## Aecen (Apr 27, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I did and I still didn't get it.



Final form is like anti form, where you have a 25% chance to get it, once unlocked you can use it at will.

Once you see Roxas at world that never was, head to the Colissium and enter a cup, drive into a form, if you dont get it just restart it.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 27, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I did and I still didn't get it.


Eh.. just keep transforming. I actually got mine the first time I transformed after the fight.


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I did and I still didn't get it.


Also forgot to mention that you need at least 5 drive bars for final form. Just go to the Underworld in the Olympus Colliseum and enter the tournaments and keep transforming until you get it.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

what scared me was that setheroth had 15 life barz. . . .


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> ok... I can't seem to unlock any more tournaments in the Underworld! I want to grab my Ultima Weapon before I beat the game (I'm so close, yet resisting the temptation) but I can't if I can't get to the Goddess Cup!
> 
> So far all that's listed is the first three (Pain and Panic, Cerberus, Titan).
> 
> What the hell?



Im having the same freakin problem   can anyone help?


----------



## hikaranko (Apr 28, 2006)

Champloon said:
			
		

> Im having the same freakin problem   can anyone help?


did you talk to Hades? half the cups are with Pain and Panic, the other half with Hades. he's in his little office place.


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> what scared me was that setheroth had 15 life barz. . . .


15 life bars flew pretty quickly for me. The thing that scared me was how much damage he was dealing to me.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 28, 2006)

It scared me.. and then I went to go fight him after finishing my synthing list and leveling my drives (Which put me at level 90-something). I only wish you could fight him again.


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2006)

I wish there were more secret bosses.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, I miss that part of the game too. I'm thinking they'll end up making a Final Mix version even though Nomura said they wouldn't. Secrets bosses, especially of the dead XIII members or something, would rock and.. I don't know.. something else.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> Yeah, I miss that part of the game too. I'm thinking they'll end up making a Final Mix version even though Nomura said they wouldn't. Secrets bosses, especially of the dead XIII members or something, would rock and.. I don't know.. something else.




Oh! Oh! That would be awesome if they brought back the already dead members. I really want to see that one guy who went against the organization.... but i can't remember his name though.


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Oh! Oh! That would be awesome if they brought back the already dead members. I really want to see that one guy who went against the organization.... but i can't remember his name though.


His name is

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marluxia.



They should have put the remaining Organization XIII members that we haven't fought in the Underworld Tournaments. It's kinda of a waste not to use them since they already made their character models. I was really hoping to get a chance to fight all of them.


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 29, 2006)

i bet if they release the final mix of KH II then we can see some of the characters from organization XIII left out in the original game. and more extra bosses (it got kinda lonely after i defeated sephiroth)


----------



## Champloon (Apr 29, 2006)

Oi Hikaranko thanx 4 the advice !


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> His name is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


  I wish I could fight zexion. . .he seems like a an Illusionist,which would suit my terms of attack.


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2006)

I wanted a chance to fight Marluxia. He looked so damn cool in the intro.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> I wanted a chance to fight Marluxia. He looked so damn cool in the intro.


  you can get your chances out with him in _kingdomhearts chain of memories_


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 29, 2006)

Definitely not the same.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 30, 2006)

^^ Yeah he was the final boss.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> 15 life bars flew pretty quickly for me. The thing that scared me was how much damage he was dealing to me.



Sephiroth was so fun to face I enjoy fighting that guy in 1 and 2.  The only bonus in 1 is that u can face him as many times as u want. In 2,i had to save another file just to face him again and again.
===============

Anyways, ppl. Check what I heard.  Rumor is [don't hold me against it or shout at me since its just a rumor,but it makes u wonder what would happen if it did happen(also gonna spoiler tag it just in case) ] 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that there definatly will be a Kingdom Hearts 3(what most expected) and it will most likely be realeased in a very long time from now.  Also the game will be a prequel to the original game, just like how it was with Devil May Cry 3 and Metal Gear Solid 3.  It will show events before Sora got the keyblade.  Also I think the secret movie was meant to show what happened in the past and also to prepare u for the next game.

Some things I don't like about this idea if it did happen are:

1)I like using Sora
2)Still some answers not given at the end of KH2

Some good things are:

1)Get to see certain things that show the history of the keyblade and its true purpose.
2)It might show how Organization XIII was formed.
3)Might get to see Axel again!^_^(thats more for me)




I'm not sayin its gonna happen but it has happened before in the past with other games so it is possible.  Like in Metal Gear Solid 2,there were answers not answered in Metal Gear Solid 3. It just showed background history leading to Metal Gear Solid 1 and some facts for MGS2.  Thats why MGS4 is coming out for the PS3. To answer the questions left in MGS2.

 Same goes for DMC 2. Where does Dante go?  DMC 3 was just to show how it all started leading to DMC 1.  Thats why DMC 4 is coming out. 

bascially it all adds up to there bein a possibility for Square-Enix and Disney doin that to the Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 30, 2006)

Err.. didn't KH2 answer why Organization XIII was formed and how?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

I actually doubt that would happen and should just be kept as a "rumor"...the secret ending portrayed to me that it would be some time in the future...since

*Spoiler*: _for people who haven't seen the secret ending_ 



there are three people....two guys and one girl...possibly sora, riku, and kairi who all reach for the keyblades that they used in KH2.  A word that popped up in the ending about Xenohort and that told me that someone would be trying to continue xenohort's ideas or xenohort's "mind" is still alive.  

Plus...has it ever been mentioned that there was a keyblade war in any of the other games...let alone saying that the heartless attacked before Sora got the keyblade.  I think we've only been that Mickey noticed a problem and that's why he left disney castle. 


 

You would think in one of the Ansem reports that something like that would be mentioned.   Especially when they already say how the first six members of the organization got together.

The other examples that were mentioned...Devil May Cry and MGS....during the games, the past had been alluded to and that's why the games were made to explain those allusions....while I don't think they've mentioned anything like that or anything that would need going back to explain in KH1 or KH2.  

This is just my take on it though...*shrugs*


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> Err.. didn't KH2 answer why Organization XIII was formed and how?



It did,but I mean it actually showing it happening


----------



## Gene (Apr 30, 2006)

I just hope we can continue to play as Sora in KH3. I can't imagine the game without him.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 30, 2006)

Axel's death: Noble sacrifice or showing off?

Also, I beat Xemnas today and got the secret ending.  Why the hell are there thousands of keyblades?  It's so overused now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Axel's death: Noble sacrifice or showing off?
> 
> Also, I beat Xemnas today and got the secret ending.  Why the hell are there thousands of keyblades?  It's so overused now.


I am more interested who those knights are, They might be what happens when a nobody dies, and Like sora killed a shitload so loads of knights = loads of keyblades for them? O_o

Or maybe they are the dead XIII members that somehow turned alive.


----------



## Gene (Apr 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Ending Spoiler_ 



I think those keyblades belong to previous keyblade masters. The third game will probably go more in depth on the keyblade and how previous keyblade masters used them in the past. Ansem Report 09 from the first game said "One legend says its weilder saved the world, while another says that he wrought chaos and ruin upon it." This probably means that not all of the previous keyblade masters were good and some of them tried to use it for evil. Referring to the keyblade wars, I'm guessing either that there was a war between keyblade users in the past or that there will be one in the future.


----------



## Champloon (May 1, 2006)

Hey i jst hope there IS a KH3


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 1, 2006)

Obviously with the secret ending, it's a gurantee that there *WILL* be a KH3.

Also, anybody found it wierd how one of the keyblades the knights were using looked like Riku's?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

God damn i got my ass kicked by Sephiroth...i just now met him at Radiant Garden...and i got my ass kicked, im only level 56...where is the best place to level up?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (May 2, 2006)

Eh.. I'd go max your drives at Timeless River and start by getting all the items in the synth book. You'll probably max out your levels by then.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

oh, well...exactly how do i do the World that Never Was? i dont want to go there and not be able to get back to other worlds...and i have completed almost every minigame, except for the Colesiums and the Poster Duty minigame at Twilight Town...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> God damn i got my ass kicked by Sephiroth...i just now met him at Radiant Garden...and i got my ass kicked, im only level 56...where is the best place to level up?



1)U need the Ultima Weapon. It's suicide without it.(Its not impossible without it,just makes life a whole hell of alot easier)U need it for MP Hastega so u can Cure more often.
2)If u got the weapon,u need to level up ur drives by transforming and fighting in those drives.

Valor Mode:
-u get experiance for every enemy u hit successfully with one attack while in valor mode. NOT COMBO,ATTACK! ONCE THE COMBO IS OVER U WILL PROBABLY GET ABOUT 35 EXP IF IT GOES GOOD. Then continue attacking into the drive runs out.

Place u should level up the drive-anywhere with alot of enemies. World that never was is a great place for that,especially right at the beginning of it.  Cause there are many shadow heartless there that keep coming. (oh and don't worry,u can always go back to other worlds if u go to the world that never was.  just go to a save point while there and World Map.

Reason for leveling up Valor form-High Jump Skill.Keep leveling up until Sora gets High Jump level 2.  THIS IS A MUST! U need that so u can attack Sephiroth while he is casting Sin Heartless Angel...or ur screwed

Wisdom Form:
-u get experiance for every enemy u kill i believe. alot harder to level up. its not a must as Valor Form is, but the skill does help when he does the fire attack where it all goes around him like in #1.One difference though,this time it pulls u in.u gotta keep running away when he does that.

Places:-I recommend the same place for Valor form. The world that never was.Why?For the exact same reason and also cause shadows are weak so u can kill them easily while getting exp.

Reasonash Level 1. Dash helps u move away from Sephiroths Fire move.  U can always just run instead of using it,but if u get it,u look more stylish Its not a must so if u don't want it then don't bother.

Master Form:
-U get experiance for every drive orb u get.(They look like yellow balls similar to Munny)THIS IS ALSO A MUST!

Places:
-Mulans world,in the cave near the mountain where Mushu said he saw Shan-Yu go into. That same cave. In there, there should be rockets and wagons full of explosives.  Kill all the heartless first before using Master Form. Once all gone,use Master Form and destroy the items to get the orbs. Exit the cave and re-enter. The items should reappear again and u should still be is master form. Destroy the items and collect the orbs.  Keep doing this until u get the skill for this.

Reason:Its a special skill that after u jump,press circle and u will go farther by a little bit.  Get at least level 1 of this.  If u can level 2 but at least level 1.  This adds that little extra jump to get to Sephiroth when hes doing Sin Heartless Angel and when he uses Meteor.

Final Form:
-special ability not needed at all 

3)U need elixers in the shortcut slot and in the items. The items must all be elixers. If u can too, have Reflect on the short cut command. It isn't as useful but believe it or not it does help,just not as often so don't rely on it.
4)Sephiroth has 3 phases.

Phase 1
-he uses a move called Slice and Dash(something like that)and u need to press triangle to block it.  U CANNOT BLOCK IT IF UR IN THE AIR. IF IN THE AIR AND HE DOES IT AND U PRESS TRIANGLE U WILL STILL GET HIT!
-he attacks normally with a series of attacks into one combo(if every knocked in the air,u can press square to do that arieal recovery counter attack. It works like a charm! )

Phase 2
-after a certain amount of health is gone he starts to run
-still can do Slice and Dash
-now starts doing Pillers of Fire where the fire goes around him and pulls u in. Run(or dash )away from him.
-also starts to cast Sin Heartless Angel. use ur high jump and master form jump to stop it.U MUST STOP IT.IT TAKES ALL HEALTH AND MP AWAY FROM U LEAVING U WITH 1 HP LEFT. If that ever happens use an elixer quickly.  He will try to finish u off if he succeeds with Slice and Dash,regular attacks,or Pillers of Fire.Don't let him!HEAL QUICKLY WITH AN ELIXER!
-he also uses Dark Orbs against u. u can knock them back at him or away from urself

Phase 3
-speed increases a bit more
-casts Meteor now.use master and valor ability to dodge the meteors coming down that try to hit u.
-still uses Slice and Dash, Pillers of Fire, Dark Orbs, and Sin Heartless Angel.

That is the best way to beat him. If all the above is done and still losing then u just have to level up. Best place to do it is The World that Never Was. Usually though while getting the drive abilities,ur exp. also goes up too along with the drive exp.U usually level up urself too in the process.

I really hope this helps u Good luck


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

well i know about the forms, i already have Valor, Wisdom, and Master at level 5...im just waiting to get Final, so i guss i should go do some of World that never was, since i can still go back to other worlds...and what exactly do i need to do for Jiminy's Journal?

I have almost every mission done, cept for Sephy, Colesium's, and Poster Duty...do i have to have every heartless listed, and every combo attack done, if so i have no clue what im missing...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> well i know about the forms, i already have Valor, Wisdom, and Master at level 5...im just waiting to get Final, so i guss i should go do some of World that never was, since i can still go back to other worlds...and what exactly do i need to do for Jiminy's Journal?
> 
> I have almost every mission done, cept for Sephy, Colesium's, and Poster Duty...do i have to have every heartless listed, and every combo attack done, if so i have no clue what im missing...



That part I don't know cause I did it on Proud Mode and just completed the worlds to get the secret ending


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (May 2, 2006)

Jiminy's Journal will show you what you need to have done before you go to face the final boss (And at that point you can go back and do stuff too).


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

ah, ok...cool...so, i should play World that Never Was until the FInal Boss, and then i cna do all that i need...sounds good...


----------



## n8dogg (May 2, 2006)

Anyone here feel like Rayner, Pence and Olette were supposed to be Biggs, Wedge and Jesse from FF7?

I could understand why they changed it if it's true... you wouldn't want people getting the impression that they would be killed off, would you?

And it wouldn't be the first time Nomura has done it.  Yuffie in KH1 was originally supposed to be Rikku, as you can see in the intial sketches of the character.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2006)

Damn I hated the pirates place, and omg cloud is teh smex, i didnt expect to see him in his advent children version


----------



## Silver_knight (May 3, 2006)

PPl have a question just how do you make Utlm. weapon? tried for a while but failed, didnt tell on gamespot or gamespy


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 3, 2006)

Silver_knight said:
			
		

> PPl have a question just how do you make Utlm. weapon? tried for a while but failed, didnt tell on gamespot or gamespy



Well what items do u need at the moment to make it?

Also first off,if u don't even have the recipe then don't bother I do know how to get the recipe though.


----------



## Silver_knight (May 3, 2006)

then tell me?

pls pls pls 

im not a very big fan at PSs, Xboxs, or any other stuff beside computer, is just that KH2 looks soo good......


----------



## saiya-jin (May 3, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> oh, well...exactly how do i do the World that Never Was? i dont want to go there and not be able to get back to other worlds...and i have completed almost every minigame, except for the Colesiums and the Poster Duty minigame at Twilight Town...



You can go back once you get there. You just go to the mansion in twilight town, go to the computer room(Upstairs on the left, or right?) and touch the beam of light.

Anyway, I've been gone awhile, missed you guys, ya miss me?


----------



## Silver_knight (May 3, 2006)

not really cause i never know u =P


----------



## saiya-jin (May 3, 2006)

Oh, well hello, I'm saiya-Jin!


----------



## Shadowfox (May 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Damn I hated the pirates place, and omg cloud is teh smex, i didnt expect to see him in his advent children version




I love Pirates of the Caribbean, but my TV screen has a problem, it makes everything darker than normal, every when I try adjusting the brightness. And that world was constantly at night, it was a pain to see everything.....


And yes Cloud, there were just too many smexy characters in KH2 to count....


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 3, 2006)

Silver_knight said:
			
		

> then tell me?
> 
> pls pls pls
> 
> im not a very big fan at PSs, Xboxs, or any other stuff beside computer, is just that KH2 looks soo good......



Ok I will.

Ok in Twilight Town.  With Sora.  Go there and go to where the mansion is. Go inside there and go to the basement where the computer is.  Instead of going in the light to Roxas' twilight town, just ignore it and keep going to where Sora was sleeping.  A treasure chest should come up and when u open it,u will get the Ultima Weapon Recipie


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (May 3, 2006)

Silver_knight said:
			
		

> PPl have a question just how do you make Utlm. weapon? tried for a while but failed, didnt tell on gamespot or gamespy


Alsooooo.. you should get slapped for going to either of those places.  is your friend.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 4, 2006)

What's the best Keyblade combo for Final Form?

I use Oblivion and Dathkeeper.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (May 4, 2006)

I'd put Oathkeeper in your Final Form hand if it's still draining too fast and Ultima Weapon on Sora.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 4, 2006)

Where can you meet sephiroth, I want to see how much more difficult he is compared to KH1


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 4, 2006)

^He's in the place beyond the battleground where you fight the 1000 Heartless in Hollow Bastion/Radian Garden. Make sure sure you also completed Tron's World.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 4, 2006)

Ok I can declare that I hate tron, i cant do that fucking race, whenever i want to block its too slow or i accidently hit the blocks ah i fucking hate that gay world, anybody have any tips?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (May 4, 2006)

Don't block? I didn't.


----------



## Gene (May 4, 2006)

Just keep attacking and charging. It's not that hard.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 4, 2006)

dont suck...heh...anywho...

I REALLY FUCKING HATE SOME OF THE STIFF DIALOGUE!

i think the Kingdom Hearts VAs, were so much more into it. Anyway, I hate when they say

Donald. Sora. Goofy...ALL THE DAMN TIME!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 4, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> dont suck...heh...anywho...
> 
> I REALLY FUCKING HATE SOME OF THE STIFF DIALOGUE!
> 
> ...



Yea it gets annoying from time to time. Especially when they say "Your Magesty! ".............then he says "SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"

I saw that happen like at least 3 times


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 4, 2006)

yep, it was...it was annoying to say the least.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 4, 2006)

I got past it, now I have to fight that guy from XIII, the one witht he guitar, he annoys me, any way to stop his lame move where he like jumps to you with water behind him and then he says something and water exploded around him, you can hit him as much as I want but he doesn't stop attacking or anything, not even master form stops his attacks O_o


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I got past it, now I have to fight that guy from XIII, the one witht he guitar, he annoys me, any way to stop his lame move where he like jumps to you with water behind him and then he says something and water exploded around him, you can hit him as much as I want but he doesn't stop attacking or anything, not even master form stops his attacks O_o



I think his name was Demyx.....im 99.9% sure


----------



## Gene (May 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I got past it, now I have to fight that guy from XIII, the one witht he guitar, he annoys me, any way to stop his lame move where he like jumps to you with water behind him and then he says something and water exploded around him, you can hit him as much as I want but he doesn't stop attacking or anything, not even master form stops his attacks O_o


I don't really have a strategy for beating him. I suggest just going into valor form when you're dieing and finish him off. That's how I beat him.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 5, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> I don't really have a strategy for beating him. I suggest just going into valor form when you're dieing and finish him off. That's how I beat him.


wouldn't master mode be better?


----------



## Sasuk3 (May 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I got past it, now I have to fight that guy from XIII, the one witht he guitar, he annoys me, any way to stop his lame move where he like jumps to you with water behind him and then he says something and water exploded around him, you can hit him as much as I want but he doesn't stop attacking or anything, not even master form stops his attacks O_o


Just try to figure out what he is saying, he always says the same thing before he does his moves, at least the ones that hurt, but just be patient, don't try to attack him head on, look for times when he lets out 3 water clones then use wild dance on one of them, other than that, just look for times when he is vulrable...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2006)

Heres a tip for EVERY battle:

Mash X.

>_>, sadly, that works most of the time. But its still fun. The only boss I had severe trouble with was the Shadow of the Colossus-ish boss.


----------



## Gene (May 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> wouldn't master mode be better?


Didn't know you could get master form already. 0_o Yeah, just use master form then.


----------



## escamoh (May 6, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Heres a tip for EVERY battle:
> 
> Mash X.
> 
> >_>, sadly, that works most of the time. But its still fun. The only boss I had severe trouble with was the Shadow of the Colossus-ish boss.




is that the gigantic thing you fight in pride lands? if so then yea that was one annoying battle.


and for anyone who's beaten sephiroth, do you know where cloud and sephi disapear to after thier fight? and where does tifa go?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (May 6, 2006)

Eh, it isn't really said. You can assume they'll be in the next KH continuation though.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 6, 2006)

^at least u would expect that


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (May 6, 2006)

err do you get anything from beating the hades' paradox cup thingys?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 6, 2006)

the secret ending if you are on Standard Mode...


----------



## TheFirstHokage (May 6, 2006)

yea i guess kingdom hearts 2 is alrgith but it is to easy why won't my picture come up?


----------



## TheFirstHokage (May 6, 2006)

why won't my picture apear?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 6, 2006)

^once again this isn't the place to ask that.please stop posting in unnesscary places and post in places that offer help like where u can make threads with questions to ask mods or look at the FAQs


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2006)

I just finished the game, I hate fucking xaldin he was the hardest member ever >_> I had to redo his fight like 15 times, had like mickey save me like 4 times but I still died, thank god for turbo on my controller + learn + jump X_X


----------



## ctizz36 (May 7, 2006)

That game looks so sweet I wish I had a PS2


----------



## Blue_Lunar (May 7, 2006)

I think Kingdom Hearts is much better than this one, I dunno, it's just way easier than the first one... Less challenging...   I died about 6-7 times in the battle with Xaldin and King Mickey keeps coming, it's like there's no game over...
Smashing like crazy with the keyblade is enough for any kind of enemy... 

I haven't finished it yet, but have no interest in playing it again for now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2006)

Blue_Lunar said:
			
		

> I think Kingdom Hearts is much better than this one, I dunno, it's just way easier than the first one... Less challenging...   I died about 6-7 times in the battle with Xaldin and King Mickey keeps coming, it's like there's no game over...
> Smashing like crazy with the keyblade is enough for any kind of enemy...
> 
> I haven't finished it yet, but have no interest in playing it again for now.


what mode were you playing on, I died a shitload of times on normal mode X_X especially xaldin


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

I'm did mine on Proud Mode......sad thing is though I deleted it by accident cause Kingdom Hearts 1 and Kingdom Hearts 2 files on the Memory card look alike and i wanted to delete some KH1 files.  About 1:00 in the morning, I realize I deleted my KH2 files. AND I EVEN BEAT SEPHIROTH IN PROUD MODE!

Yeah so im pretty mad about it so I'm redoing the game in proud mode again. I still have my Beginner mode and Sephiroth battle in beginner though.

U know whats sad,no boss gave me problems except for Demyx.....it was because of the time limit u have to face him. It would run out while my health is at full.


----------



## sperish (May 7, 2006)

Haven't played in a while, but I finally beat Xigbar yesterday...lvl 44 too, _celebration._


----------



## Gene (May 7, 2006)

Hardest XIII member for me was Xigbar. Died like 3 times before I could beat him.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

I didn't have much of a problem with any of the XIII members cept for Demyx cause the time limit.  Everyone else was pretty much a walk in the park


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2006)

I had extreme problems with xaldin, since most of the time even if i wasnt getting owned I woudln't be able to hit him since his wind would just hit me, and mickey was useless too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 7, 2006)

ok, is Xaldin the only one where i can use Mickey(because i already laid waste to him at Beast's Castle) 


is there another guy I can die on and use Mickey? because I havent gotten to use him yet


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> ok, is Xaldin the only one where i can use Mickey(because i already laid waste to him at Beast's Castle)
> 
> 
> is there another guy I can die on and use Mickey? because I havent gotten to use him yet


I think you have a chance to get mickey in any boss fight, I got him for the first time when I was at beast's castle the first time with that huge heartless.

So anybody wondering what was in the note that the king sent to riku and sora in the none secret ending.

I wonder though are they still able to go to different worlds, it would be sad if riku,kairi and sora cant ever see everybody else anymore.

PS: anybody have high quality pics of Roxas and sora in his final form?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I wonder though are they still able to go to different worlds, it would be sad if riku,kairi and sora cant ever see everybody else anymore.



They can go to other worlds still. In the beginning of the game, if u remember, there will always be paths to connect the worlds.....invisible ones that can be unlocked.  As long as each others heart stays connected and remembers each other, they will see each other again.  Thats what the mighty wizard said after u leave Twilight Town and Sora gets new clothes


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> They can go to other worlds still. In the beginning of the game, if u remember, there will always be paths to connect the worlds.....invisible ones that can be unlocked.  As long as each others heart stays connected and remembers each other, they will see each other again.  Thats what the mighty wizard said after u leave Twilight Town and Sora gets new clothes


True since donalds uncle was like making some sort of shop that ships to other worlds


----------



## Airgrinder (May 7, 2006)

Xaldin was really hard, but I did it on my first try


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 7, 2006)

so, is the ending exactly like KH when you get the Secret Ending...

in KH it showed the original ending with the Secret ending afterwards...in KH2, is it that there are two completely different endings?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> so, is the ending exactly like KH when you get the Secret Ending...
> 
> in KH it showed the original ending with the Secret ending afterwards...in KH2, is it that there are two completely different endings?



It will show the KH2 ending, and after it does (if u met the requirements) it will show the Secret Ending. There aren't two versions of the Secret Ending like there is in KH1 with the regular version then Final Mix.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 7, 2006)

alrighty, so if i do get the secret ending, then i'll still be able to see the regular ending is what i meant...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

^Pretty much.You will always be able to see the regular ending without the Secret Ending interferring.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 7, 2006)

sweet, thanks...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2006)

The ending rocked though, I was so not expecting donald,goofy and mickey to pop out XD


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

No problem BladeoftheImmortal
===================
^Yeah they kinda popped out of nowhere. Though I was happy they were bringing back the Simple And Clean theme when the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Door to Light opened infront of Riku and Sora




Thats like the only time u'll hear it in the game,then it goes to Passion (or Sanctuary)


----------



## Volken (May 7, 2006)

Am I the only one who thought that Xaldin was one of the easier Organization members to deal with? In my opinion, the only one easier to defeat was Luxord (pointlessly easy battle). I had the most trouble with Xigbar. It took me forever to defeat him, especially when he went berserk after getting damaged a lot.


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 7, 2006)

I think you're one of the few, volken. Besides this board, everyone on the other boards I post on have quite a time with the guy. Granted, it took me two tries, but yeah, he was one of the hardest. I also agree with you about Xigbar, as he was one royal pain in arse when we went berserk. 

It was like fighting Sephiroth, as if he got you in the air, you were practically screwed. However, nothing a little Final couldn't counter when I came back hehe. Actually, Xigbar is the only boss in KH2 that took me a few tries besides Sephiroth.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thought that Xaldin was one of the easier Organization members to deal with? In my opinion, the only one easier to defeat was Luxord (pointlessly easy battle). I had the most trouble with Xigbar. It took me forever to defeat him, especially when he went berserk after getting damaged a lot.



Demyx was the only hard one cause of the time limit. the rest were like small ants i would crush with my feet 



			
				Seto Fett said:
			
		

> I think you're one of the few, volken. Besides this board, everyone on the other boards I post on have quite a time with the guy. Granted, it took me two tries, but yeah, he was one of the hardest. I also agree with you about Xigbar, as he was one royal pain in arse when we went berserk.
> 
> It was like fighting Sephiroth, as if he got you in the air, you were practically screwed. However, nothing a little Final couldn't counter when I came back hehe. Actually, Xigbar is the only boss in KH2 that took me a few tries besides Sephiroth.



Sephiroth and Demyx were the only bosses I died on.


----------



## The Transporter (May 8, 2006)

Well, I might as well give my thoughts on the hardest fights . Now, this is all on Proud mode mind you ^_^. 

3. Sephiroth: Yes, number 3 lol. True, he deals a CRAP load of damage, however, the reason he's number 3 is that he basically gift wraps his first 4 1/2 lifebars. How you ask? Simple, he has an AI glitch . As soon as you "block" his first strike when the fight starts, normal combo him wait for him to hop back, then run away from his combo. after he's done, Slide dash in(The weapon ability) combo wait for him to hop back, and run away again...rinse and repeat for 4 lifebars lol. After that, 6 elixer's is more then enough to beat him /

2. Xigbar: Well, I see how he can be a pain in the butt occasionally, however, the fact that I was able to beat him by getting LUCKY and him not doing his beserk combo knock's him off the top spot. Really, that just weirded me out . Master Form FTW .

1. Xaladin/Demyx:

Yes, I tie for number one lol. Demyx probably was the most well rounded boss in the game, kinda reminded me of Alma in Ninja Gaiden(Just not Ass-rapingly hard lol). He has a good defense, a good offense, and play's a great range game. If it wasn't for Arieal Counter attack, I would never had beat him. Not to mention, his stupid random clones lol.

Xaladin however, was the Boss battle that was the most fun ^_^. He was also the hardest, for the simple fact that he had UNAVIODABLE DAMAGE. No matter what you do, you WILL be hit by his beserk attack. Not to mention that you can't really combo him. Heck the only way you can HIT him consistently is stealing the jump ability. Which he gives you ample opprotunities to do so. (Protip: You know that move where he throws his lances at you from above? If you dodge them by Arieal dodge, you can steal Jump while in mid-air. He basically gift wraps his death . ) 

Anywho, those are my random thoughts. About to beat Sephy at level 52 on Proud (TAKE THAT AWESOME VIDEO!)just need to get 6 Elixers lol. 

-Simon


----------



## Blue_Lunar (May 8, 2006)

Is Demyx a tough boss? I don't think so... It only needs some reaction command combos and the water clones are nothing. The rest is just smashing him and it's over... 

I'm playing in normal mode, in Kingdom Hearts 1 too, but the sequel is much easier to me. Kingdom Hearts 1 made me quite frustrated in fighting some of the bosses like Cloud, Cerberus and Ursula. Maybe I should pick the Proud mode from the start....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2006)

asneiras de bush

this is so funny


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 8, 2006)

^funny.....rep for u


----------



## Gene (May 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> asneiras de bush
> 
> this is so funny


The only funny thing of the movie were the jokes about Sora's shoes.


----------



## Shadowfox (May 8, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> The only funny thing of the movie were the jokes about Sora's shoes.




Because it's so true.... Thank goodness they opted to cut everyone's shoe size by at least half in KH2...


----------



## Key (May 22, 2006)

wasn't that pleasing........


----------



## AdreneLyne (May 23, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm stupid  I started off on Easy Mode ( I always do that in new games..) and I went pretty far. After reading this thread and many others, I restarted on Proud Mode today.

I wasn't that far, only at the part where you return to HallowBastion (Sp?) the second time because the Pooh book's pages are missing.

I'm glad I restarted in Proud Mode , easy mode wasn't challenging.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 23, 2006)

I also like it when they suggest that Tron learns how to dance


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 23, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm stupid  I started off on Easy Mode ( I always do that in new games..) and I went pretty far. After reading this thread and many others, I restarted on Proud Mode today.
> 
> I wasn't that far, only at the part where you return to HallowBastion (Sp?) the second time because the Pooh book's pages are missing.
> 
> I'm glad I restarted in Proud Mode , easy mode wasn't challenging.



thats the little disappointment of the game


----------



## se7enmidori (May 24, 2006)

hehehe... that's why i didn't play KH 'coz of the shoes of Sora...
so... if i happen to finish the game... can i save it? and have a "new game plus" like in final fantasy games?


----------



## Black Swan (May 24, 2006)

I beat the game on proud mode was not to difficult, but right now im currently attempting to master the game on normal mode to see the secret ending, those damn gumni missions are killing me.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 24, 2006)

se7enmidori said:
			
		

> hehehe... that's why i didn't play KH 'coz of the shoes of Sora...
> so... if i happen to finish the game... can i save it? and have a "new game plus" like in final fantasy games?



besided chrono trigger/cross i dont remember a game with the new game+ feature.


----------



## Gene (May 24, 2006)

Helios said:
			
		

> I beat the game on proud mode was not to difficult, but right now im currently attempting to master the game on normal mode to see the secret ending, those damn gumni missions are killing me.


You can see the secret ending on proud mode too you know. All you have to do is beat the game.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 24, 2006)

se7enmidori said:
			
		

> hehehe... that's why i didn't play KH 'coz of the shoes of Sora...
> so... if i happen to finish the game... can i save it? and have a "new game plus" like in final fantasy games?



no new game plus






			
				Techno said:
			
		

> You can see the secret ending on proud mode too you know. All you have to do is beat the game.



Yeah thats the good thing about proud mode........secret ending is unlocked easily


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 24, 2006)

Yea all you have to do in Proud Mode is beat all the worlds.

Good luck surviving Atlantica >.>


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 24, 2006)

^Let alone 100 Acre Woods


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (May 24, 2006)

Helios said:
			
		

> I beat the game on proud mode was not to difficult, but right now im currently attempting to master the game on normal mode to see the secret ending, those damn gumni missions are killing me.


You don't need to do the Gummi missions for the secret ending, but they're fun anyway.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2006)

ok, so i just got to the video in The World That Never Was where Roxas and Sora fight in a video and then i hit Roxas and he falls down...can i get FInal Form after that? because ive been trying for an hour and i just cant get it...

also how do i unlock the Goddess Tournament in Olympus?


----------



## mortsleam (May 27, 2006)

Helios said:
			
		

> I beat the game on proud mode was not to difficult, but right now im currently attempting to master the game on normal mode to see the secret ending, those damn gumni missions are killing me.


Go to youtube.com and
I beat the game on proud, lvl 99. and beat sephiroth one hell of a challenge.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> ok, so i just got to the video in The World That Never Was where Roxas and Sora fight in a video and then i hit Roxas and he falls down...can i get FInal Form after that? because ive been trying for an hour and i just cant get it...
> 
> also how do i unlock the Goddess Tournament in Olympus?


Is it where he fuses with you again?

If so you have to fight nobodies and while fighting transform to get a chance to turn into final form, I transformed while I got hit by one and got final form in one try


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2006)

i dont know if he fused with me, we got transported to that world where Roxas got his Keyblade from and then fights the first boss of the game(the giant Nobody) after that, i go to the end until i get to the Castle in the SKy, and I made the bridge to the Castle using the Keyblade...is that before or after he fuses with me?


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2006)

^That's after the scene where Sora defeats Roxas.

To get final form, you get it randomly after the scene where Sora defeats Roxas. Opponent and place don't matter as long as you have 5 drive bars. I suggest going to the Underworld tournies and keep driving until you get it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2006)

ok, so Roxas falling down was him fusing with me? they really should've made it better, because i couldnt tell at all if i was fusing with him...so i dont fight Roxas again in the Castle in the Sky and i can get Final form, alright thanks for the help.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> ok, so Roxas falling down was him fusing with me? they really should've made it better, because i couldnt tell at all if i was fusing with him...so i dont fight Roxas again in the Castle in the Sky and i can get Final form, alright thanks for the help.


If you are before the huge door where xemnas is then you are fused


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

Final form can be a pain in the ass to get.. it just happens by luck when using a drive. U just gotta keep trying until u get it. I suggest what Techno said...got to the tournaments and keep trying. Or if u want to get the Ultima Weapon's synthesis items in the process of getting Final Form well then just go to different worlds and fight the enemies as they come with drive. Go wild like dubbed naruto would say


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2006)

you get Ultima's Synthesis items by killing nobodies right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> you get Ultima's Synthesis items by killing nobodies right?


I am pretty sure you need items from heartless too


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2006)

ok, thanks...one last thing...Goddess of Fate Cup: how the hell do you unlock it?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> you get Ultima's Synthesis items by killing nobodies right?



well the majority yes like twilight items or dense items...even serenity crystals.
Orichalcum+ are different. There are only 7 in the game and u can't get them from killing nobodies or heartless. if u also notice on the recipe, it says u need like 13 orichalcum+ but thats why when synthesising there is an item that can break the required items in half.i think its called an energy crystal, something like that.  Same with Orichalucums...the regular ones....u can only get those another way other than fighting nobodies but they also aren't as rare to get as the + ones. u should be good on those if ur this far in the game.

So majority of the items, excluding the orichalucums and the +'s, are found from nobodies.  u gotta fight varieties of them.

I know for sure that the sorccer nobodies u fight in World that never was (they use some sort fo cubes to  attack and can be pains in the asses) give u Serenity Crystals. Go for them.

Also u'll need to go after Assassain nobodies which are extremely a pain in the ass to find.  They have some items for ultima that u need(unless u already have). I don't remember what the item is but its one for the ultima recipe. They are extremely hard to find and are a pain in many asses.

Happy hunting is all i can say.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> ok, thanks...one last thing...Goddess of Fate Cup: how the hell do you unlock it?


Oh yeah are you sure that you got the recipe for the ultima weapon?


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> ok, thanks...one last thing...Goddess of Fate Cup: how the hell do you unlock it?


Win all previous cups and beat the first fight with Xenmas.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> ok, thanks...one last thing...Goddess of Fate Cup: how the hell do you unlock it?



I also have some more helpful info for u so listen up. U want to unlock Goddess of Fate cup correct?

Well make sure u beat all the other cups that have come up.if u have then there is one more thing to do...

Beat Xemnas the first time u fight him.Not the long one after u enter the door to  Kingdom Hearts. Just the one on one fight he has with u. Beat him there, then go to the save point that appears beside the road to the big door of kingdom hearts and go to the underworld. The tournament should be open now. If it doesn't work well tell me...cause im 99.9% sure thats how u do it.

edit*: as u can also see i am really detailed and it takes time for me to type things.....because of this it seems Techno beat me to it.....same thing he said bascially.


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2006)

lol


I'm a he.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

^omg forgive me....i didn't even see what i was typing.......

Im very sorry Techno.


----------



## Sumoni (May 27, 2006)

wow cool. This game is even MORE detailed than the first. I remember the good old days when I was struggling to find the puppies and pages of the book.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

^Well the pages of the book weren't all that bad but i think it's safe to say the puppies were a pain in the ass.

Geez Sumoni, u made me remember the good old days too. Fighting Ansem who really wasn't ansem, fighting Spehiroth in the tournament ring, fighting Riku. Those were fun days and still bring me joy to this day.

What i find though is getting the Ultima Weapon is a hell of a lot harder to get in KH1 than in KH2...thats just me though


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2006)

I miss searching for all 101 dalmations. I have nothing else to do in the game since I beat the Hades Paradox Cup. This game needs more secret bosses or something.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

^yeah i really was sad that they didn't put alot of secret bosses. Only Sephiroth was really considered a secret boss. But i do have to admit that my face lit up when i heard u can fight Sephiroth again like in KH1. I was so happy


----------



## Sumoni (May 27, 2006)

Did anyone beat the secret bosses in part 1? I couldn't beat them worth crap. I was kinda glad to see that there wasn't any of THEM in part 2. lol. I avoided Neverland so much because of that thing. Do you have to play KH2 in a certain order to get everything. Because a lot of what you guys mentioned I didn't see. Hmmm......I didn't want to resort to the guide book....


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

^Phantom, Kurt Zisa, Sephiroth and Ice Titan? Those guys were pansies

cept Sephiroth

yeah i beat themSephiroth is still fun to fight even after beating him

no there is no specific order u have to play in KH2. what haven't u seen that we are mentioning? tell us


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2006)

Beat all the secret bosses in the first game except Sephiroth. Wish I still had the first game so I can have a rematch with him. He's a lot harder in the first than in the second.


----------



## Sumoni (May 27, 2006)

I haven't seen any of the tournments when I was playing. I don't know _when_ they open up.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

^they should open up automatically in the Underworld as u progress in the game. Go check it out if u ever get a chance.  If u havent enetered a tournament yet then there should be like 3 or 4 open waiting for u.

if u want the special ones though then u gotta do some extra crap....like the paradox ones u gotta to speak to hades instead.....the regular ones though u get automatically as u progress through



			
				Techno said:
			
		

> Beat all the secret bosses in the first game except Sephiroth. Wish I still had the first game so I can have a rematch with him. He's a lot harder in the first than in the second.



really?i found him harder in the second game. maybe just me...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> ^they should open up automatically in the Underworld as u progress in the game. Go check it out if u ever get a chance.  If u havent enetered a tournament yet then there should be like 3 or 4 open waiting for u.
> 
> if u want the special ones though then u gotta do some extra crap....like the paradox ones u gotta to speak to hades instead.....the regular ones though u get automatically as u progress through
> 
> ...




thanks for the help, so all i need to do is go fight up until after first Xemnas fight, and then ill be able to complete all of the journal...i hate that Fing journal. At Least my Moogle is level 8


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

^no problem. Glad i could help

yea that journal can be a real pain.  It's annoying in some cases and time consuming.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2006)

yep, it is a pain but id had never accomplished it if i had done Proud mode, so im just gotta do it on Standard and be forced to completely complete it...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 27, 2006)

^Don't feel like going through the whole thing again?

Yeah it can be annoying to some just to do all that work again just to see a movie.

Kinda odd of me saying this but I beat the game on beginner mode and beat sephiroth. then after i did that i beat the game on proud mode and still beat Sephiroth...and saw the secret movie

The thing is, i wanted a feel for the controls of the game. Been a while since i played KH. I also wanted to have fun with the new features like Drive and new combos without getting clobbered and losing so much health. That was my reasoning at the time until i saw it was a bit too easy

meh oh well, u live and learn.


----------



## Racheal (May 29, 2006)

I dunno, the journal ended up being not as big a pain as I thought it was going to be.

It didn't take me all that long, and I didn't even have to complete it...cause I was on Proud mode ^^
Now..... getting 100% on the gummi ship missions..... that's annoying *stuck at 95%*


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 29, 2006)

hey, so you've completed the journal...what exactly do i need for the secret ending? do i need to kill every heartless because im still missing one, and im also missing some combo moves, do i need all of them...also, do i need all the synthesis stuff completed(ive got a level 9 moogle already)


----------



## adwsax (May 29, 2006)

KH2 is the shitt....the various cut scenes and battles are simply awesome....replay value is 200%


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 29, 2006)

restarted proud mode today......if anyone remembers my story i gave a few pages back u'll know why

for those who don't...i deleted my Proud Mode file by accident along with Sephiroth....yes it was 1:00 am in the morning and the KH1 and 2 files look similar....oops

U can imagine how much i was swearing meh like i said. i don't mind doing it again.


----------



## Airgrinder (May 29, 2006)

Can someone tell me where to get the summon to Peter Pan??? I'd apprecaite if they told me


----------



## Gene (May 29, 2006)

Pe/\/gui/\/$ said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me where to get the summon to Peter Pan??? I'd apprecaite if they told me


In the ship graveyard in the second visit to Port Royal.


----------



## Airgrinder (May 29, 2006)

Thanks, it helps alot!


----------



## Al?l? (May 29, 2006)

question about the ending...

I didn't complete the game 100%. I'm on proud mode. But I saw the stuff after the credits, about those final fantasy looking knights with keyblades. Does the secret video add on to this?


----------



## mortsleam (May 29, 2006)

The game was way shorter than the 1st one


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 29, 2006)

Sanyos said:
			
		

> question about the ending...
> 
> I didn't complete the game 100%. I'm on proud mode. But I saw the stuff after the credits, about those final fantasy looking knights with keyblades. Does the secret video add on to this?



That was the secret videoXD


----------



## Pr1de (May 29, 2006)

i am getting this game this weekend . i hope it as awesome as ya say it is!


----------



## Airgrinder (May 30, 2006)

is the secret movie worth completing Jiminy's journal?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 30, 2006)

Pe/\/gui/\/$ said:
			
		

> is the secret movie worth completing Jiminy's journal?


No, since you can get it on youtube O_o;


----------



## Robotkiller (May 30, 2006)

^Yes, but that ruins the sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Al?l? (May 30, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> That was the secret videoXD



No. But I didn't finish Jiminy's Journal.

You can't be serious.

Are you?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 30, 2006)

^I am being very serious

On proud mode, u don't need to complete the journal. U just need to beat the worlds to get it. What u stated there _was_ the secret ending


----------



## Gene (May 30, 2006)

So.....

What keyblades do you guys use? Here's mine.

Main: Ultima. Best keyblade in the game.
Valor: Fenrir. For pure attack power.
Master: Oblivion. Couldn't think of anything else to put.
Final: Oathkeeper. To make final form last longer.


----------



## Airgrinder (May 30, 2006)

Thnx, but I hate spoilers


----------



## Airgrinder (May 30, 2006)

If you must know what keyblades I use, I use the......... oh, and by the way, I skipped Pridelands before I did Twilight town

Normal: Oathkeeper
Valor Drive: Hero's crest


----------



## shingen (May 30, 2006)

Ayo me and my friend was playing kingdom hearts two
and then we thought Yo Yo
what if they made a Naruto game just like kingdom hearts  
do you guys think it would work


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 30, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> So.....
> 
> What keyblades do you guys use? Here's mine.
> 
> ...



i won't bother answering cause the funny part is that my list is exactly the same as urs



			
				shingen said:
			
		

> Ayo me and my friend was playing kingdom hearts two
> and then we thought Yo Yo
> what if they made a Naruto game just like kingdom hearts
> do you guys think it would work



sure why not. I'll still try it and ill be the judge if it sucks or not


----------



## mortsleam (May 30, 2006)

The game was too easy they also need to make Ultima better. They hsould make a game no disney except extra missions+mikey FF characters and There own character's but the game was awesome anyways,...to short though


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 30, 2006)

The final boss is now a joke to me...


----------



## Anbu-kun (May 30, 2006)

Yeah this game was easy  I'm going to start a file on Proud and about to complete the damned Jimminy Cricket Journal


----------



## Al?l? (May 31, 2006)

Yea, I felt the game was quit easy as well. The fighting was fun, but by stepping into the next door, there was a cutscene, which really made me lose momentum.

I loved the story. Making the split of heart and body. The Heartless. The Nobodies. Good stuff. DiZ looked cool. Except the reason going to other worlds seemed kinda pointless. Not enough as from KHone. 

But there were things I personally would've changed... like giving me the chance to actually fight Roxas rather than have a cutscene do it. That bothered me. 

Oh and are all the names of Organization 13 rearranged letters of someone elses name? Like Roxas = Sora scrambled + and X. And Xemnas = Ansem scrambled + and X. 

What I have to say about the secret ending:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those 3 in armor are famous Warner Bros. characters.
The tall one is Bugs Bunny.
The smaller one is Daffy Duck.
And the female one is Babs Bunny.
As for the setting there in, it is the obvious North American mid-western canyon area that Wile E. Coyote chased Road Runner in.

Hehe... Honestly though, wouldn't it be phenomenal if Warner agreed to do that? If they would put all that rivalry and marketing and such aside for just one moment, to make a clearly remarkable game. You know Tetsuya Nomura wouldn't mess things up with such an opportunity.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 31, 2006)

Sanyos said:
			
		

> Yea, I felt the game was quit easy as well. The fighting was fun, but by stepping into the next door, there was a cutscene, which really made me lose momentum.
> 
> I loved the story. Making the split of heart and body. The Heartless. The Nobodies. Good stuff. DiZ looked cool. Except the reason going to other worlds seemed kinda pointless. Not enough as from KHone.
> 
> ...


Yes all the names were the original name rearanged + a X.

You know I dislike final form, the opponents don't really get knocked around by it, I just can hit them but they don't budge and are able to hit me.


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> i won't bother answering cause the funny part is that my list is exactly the same as urs


OMG   That's so cool.



			
				Sanyos said:
			
		

> But there were things I personally would've changed... like giving me the chance to actually fight Roxas rather than have a cutscene do it. That bothered me.


I read in an interview that they were going to do that, but they didn't have enough time.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 31, 2006)

^Just like they didnt have enough time to include more than 5 weapons for donald and goofy, Just like they didnt have enough time to include "the better you complete a level the more advanced attacks and rewards you recieve", Just like they didnt have enough time to include the "make your own keyblade" function.

So many broken promises.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 31, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> ^Just like they didnt have enough time to include more than 5 weapons for donald and goofy, Just like they didnt have enough time to include "the better you complete a level the more advanced attacks and rewards you recieve", Just like they didnt have enough time to include the "make your own keyblade" function.
> 
> So many broken promises.


KH3 is our Hope


----------



## Airgrinder (May 31, 2006)

I actually think that might work. Is the Circle of Life keyblade good?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 31, 2006)

KH3 is said to show the events that happened before Sora got the keyblade. However this is just a rumor so don't get angry.

Still makes u wonder if they did do that what it would turn out like.

Personnally, im too used to Sora


----------



## mortsleam (May 31, 2006)

The secvret ending looked like there was gonna be a huge war in Kh3, since there are 1,00000000000 keyblades laying around and some poeple pick 'em up.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 31, 2006)

Maybe if the rumor is true....then KH3 will show how that war happened and who the keyblade masters really were.......what they really did.their purpose. Thats why it makes me wonder if the rumor might be true.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 31, 2006)

argh, ok...does anyone know if i have to complete the Synthesis list(for the secret ending)?

and do you fight a new heartless in the door to kingdom Hearts, because i am missing ONE heartless...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 31, 2006)

^the synthesis list shouldn't be a major factor to get the secret ending....but don't 100% trust me. I could be wrong.

And i know u fight a new enemy past the door into KH....i just dont know if its a Nobody or a heartless.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 31, 2006)

alright, also do i need to complete the combo moves, anyway im missing two combo moves anyway...

they are under Genie's Combo moves i believe, if anyone could find them for me, id be appreciative...maybe even reps ...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 31, 2006)

^well do u have final form?

basically what genie does is that he mimics ur drive froms. when u follow up with a combo on the command screen that comes up while doing an attack with genie...well thats ur combo right there. he has different ones in each drive form. just keep using different moves and exploring each one. 

If that doesn't work then u can try leveling up the summons and ur drive forms. thats ur second option.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 31, 2006)

yes i do, thanks for the help, ill be doing that now...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 31, 2006)

^no problem. if there's still problems then just tell me.


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2006)

Pe/\/gui/\/$ said:
			
		

> Is the Circle of Life keyblade good?


Yeah, it's a good keyblade. I remember equipping it right after I got it.


----------



## Racheal (Jun 1, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> argh, ok...does anyone know if i have to complete the Synthesis list(for the secret ending)?
> 
> and do you fight a new heartless in the door to kingdom Hearts, because i am missing ONE heartless...



Have you encountered a Bulk Vendor before?
They appear randomly in specific rooms (kinda like Mushrooms in the first game). A message will appear stating a "rare heartless is nearby" or something along those lines. You need to destroy something (such as armor) or activate a reaction command (such as spinning a merry-go-round) to make them appear after you get that message.

Oh, and if anyone's still having issues with Poster Duty, I uploaded the path I take to beat it on YouTube [Here]
I like this path 'cause you don't have to be perfect to beat the 30 seconds ^^ (though it still usually takes a few attempts to make it under 30)


----------



## Al?l? (Jun 1, 2006)

oh, spoilers I found for KH3


*Spoiler*: __ 



From the secret ending, those 3 in armor are famous Warner Bros. characters.
The tall one is Bugs Bunny.
The smaller one is Daffy Duck.
And the female one is Babs Bunny.
As for the setting there in, it is the obvious North American mid-western canyon area that Wile E. Coyote chased Road Runner in.

Hehe... Honestly though, wouldn't it be phenomenal if Warner agreed to do that? If they would put all that rivalry and marketing and such aside for just one moment, to make a clearly remarkable game. You know Tetsuya Nomura wouldn't mess things up with such an opportunity.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

Racheal said:
			
		

> Have you encountered a Bulk Vendor before?
> They appear randomly in specific rooms (kinda like Mushrooms in the first game). A message will appear stating a "rare heartless is nearby" or something along those lines. You need to destroy something (such as armor) or activate a reaction command (such as spinning a merry-go-round) to make them appear after you get that message.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone's still having issues with Poster Duty, I uploaded the path I take to beat it on YouTube [Here]
> I like this path 'cause you don't have to be perfect to beat the 30 seconds ^^ (though it still usually takes a few attempts to make it under 30)



dont believe ive ever gotten to Bulk Vendor, ummmm what Armor? the only Merry-Go-Round i can see is in Halloween Town, should i just spam that area?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 1, 2006)

Racheal said:
			
		

> Have you encountered a Bulk Vendor before?
> They appear randomly in specific rooms (kinda like Mushrooms in the first game). A message will appear stating a "rare heartless is nearby" or something along those lines. You need to destroy something (such as armor) or activate a reaction command (such as spinning a merry-go-round) to make them appear after you get that message.



Yeah I've gotten one, once or twice. When you do finally get one, a trigger command will appear (I don't exactly remember what the command is called) and Sora will bend down and turn the knob like a gumball machine, and then you get something in return!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

so, i just need to keep running into rooms? where did you guys encounter them.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 1, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> so, i just need to keep running into rooms? where did you guys encounter them.




Well.... the one that I found was in the land of dragons. It's in that area where the river is, where you can either go to the camp, the emperial palace, or up the mountain trail. And it's usually close to the opening by the mountain trail. But you gotta be quick because they can zap away really fast.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone else here beat Sephiroth get unlimited money all all tresures...And lvl 99?


----------



## Gene (Jun 1, 2006)

^I did everything except unlimited money.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

Unlimited Money? i am wanting that....im at lvl 84, just beat 3 Bulky Vendors...


----------



## Racheal (Jun 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Unlimited Money? i am wanting that....im at lvl 84, just beat 3 Bulky Vendors...


So I take it you found them and I don't need to go look up the rooms they're in anymore? (I think there's about 5 different rooms/worlds or so that they appear in, though I don't remember most of the names of the rooms)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 2, 2006)

Racheal said:
			
		

> So I take it you found them and I don't need to go look up the rooms they're in anymore? (I think there's about 5 different rooms/worlds or so that they appear in, though I don't remember most of the names of the rooms)


They also appear in beast's castle


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 2, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> KH3 is said to show the events that happened before Sora got the keyblade. However this is just a rumor so don't get angry.
> 
> Still makes u wonder if they did do that what it would turn out like.
> *
> Personnally, im too used to Sora*


Me too

I dont think they'd completly take sora out of a KH game would they, i'm sure he's a well liked enough character.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah, i found my first one in Beast's Castle...ummmmm, what is this unlimited Money?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 2, 2006)

Isn't unlimited money an item you acquire when you complete all the skateboard challenges?


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 2, 2006)

*KH2- kairi*

k this thread is about kairi...... if u not interested leave now before it borad u........

I think kairi is extremly hot and all, if she is real, i'd ask her out.....  and i wonder if she get kindnaped agn in the KH3, if it does, then it will be weird, she get kidnap in all KHs beside chain.

well if any one have any idea of whats gana happen beside the ends of KH2 tells u... pls i beg u to tell me.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 2, 2006)

I believe it was stated by the creator of Kingdom Hearts that Kingdom Hearts 3 will not be about Sora. 

With that said, expect no Kairi.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 2, 2006)

not about sora......... 
a whole freaking new story..... oh well. they most be mad... seriously. how can it be without sora or riku or any kairi!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 2, 2006)

I would fuck Kairi's pussy all night long Yea she's pretty.

Well good because Sora is not my kind of character. =/


----------



## wraithguardstar (Jun 3, 2006)

IT WINS TEH END!

0.0 -.- 0.0

yeah, i'd DP her while you did the easy part DT


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 3, 2006)

ok...ummm as pointless as this thread is, I won't get rid of it, because that'd be crude, but I'm gonna have to merge this with the discussion thread, since this is discussing the "hotness of Kairi", which she isn't imo , but that's besides the point.

Anyway I'm merging now.
So discuss away


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 3, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> ok...ummm as pointless as this thread is, I won't get rid of it, because that'd be crude, but I'm gonna have to merge this with the discussion thread, since this is discussing the "hotness of Kairi", which she isn't imo , but that's besides the point.
> 
> Anyway I'm merging now.
> So discuss away




not hott? you are fucking crazy...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 3, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Isn't unlimited money an item you acquire when you complete all the skateboard challenges?




ive beaten every skateboard challenge, and i see no unlimited munny?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 5, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I believe it was stated by the creator of Kingdom Hearts that Kingdom Hearts 3 will not be about Sora.
> 
> With that said, expect no Kairi.



seems i was right then


----------



## Gene (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think you can get unlimited money in the game. Unless you use a cheating device (Gameshark, Action Replay).


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 6, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> I don't think you can get unlimited money in the game. Unless you use a cheating device (Gameshark, Action Replay).




I think you're right, 'cause I've never been able to get unlimited munny either.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2006)

It's like playing as Mickey Mouse in any battle, or a side character; you need codes. You can probably get a LOT of money, but its not inf unless you have a code that disables any game data that causes you to lose money.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 6, 2006)

^u don't need no code to play as mickey

its a feature to play as him. Same as Riku.  In a certain fight if Sora dies, the game is not over, instead u get control of Mickey.  I don't remember which fight it works on since i never had a problem with dying.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 6, 2006)

^One instance in which you play with Mickey is during the battle with the Organization XIII member at Beast's Castle.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 7, 2006)

^and there u have it.thank u prince leon.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

Mickey shouldn't be playable at all. He only appears when you die during a boss.. as if the game weren't easy enough.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 7, 2006)

^^ I know, I didn't get to use mickey either during that fight because I beat him on my first try.


----------



## Gene (Jun 9, 2006)

The only times I used Mickey were during the fight with Cereberus and the 2nd boss at Beast's castle.


----------



## Seany (Jun 9, 2006)

God damn this wait is killing me 
Bloody August...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2006)

For anybody who got the secret movie, noticed that the knights were on a crossway like you saw in the secret ending of KH1


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a guess at the story for KH3?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 13, 2006)

Mmmm, maybe Keyblade war and something about the memory of Xehanort lol


----------



## parsaw (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, if they do make a KH3, we can be sure to see the heartless again probably..  and as X-T said, it will probably have something to do with the Keyblade war.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe a prequel?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2006)

Dare said:
			
		

> Well, if they do make a KH3, we can be sure to see the heartless again probably..  and as X-T said, it will probably have something to do with the Keyblade war.


I am pretty sure that another enemy will be teh chasers. Everybody thinks that teh knights are the chasers. Other people think that they are the creatures that made the keyblades and that each come from a different state of heart, those 3 we saw probably are the keyblade masters/maker of nobody, abys(? The place rikku escaped from) and another one I forgot, since the all came from a different direction of the crossroads, and the fourth one is probably heartless, who I think is xenahort since when he arrived at ansem's place he forgot his memories


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

Probably,

but there were 2 males and one female knight
another one of those 2-guys-and-1-girl grouped team


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Probably,
> 
> but there were 2 males and one female knight
> another one of those 2-guys-and-1-girl grouped team


Well I am pretty sure that the guys are nobody and aby's representing the masters like riku and sora, the girl is probably from the thing I forgot XD representing Kairi and the fourth is probably the heartless(xenahort?) representing the keyblade masters that abused the powers and destroyed everything


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

Another good prediction 

But, is it me, or have the past 2 sneak endings to future KH games have had graphics that were not in the present game? Like KH2 sneak ending on KH1's graphics were those of KH2, and the KH3 sneak bit's graphics were way above those in KH2......does that mean they've probably started working on them?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Another good prediction
> 
> But, is it me, or have the past 2 sneak endings to future KH games have had graphics that were not in the present game? Like KH2 sneak ending on KH1's graphics were those of KH2, and the KH3 sneak bit's graphics were way above those in KH2......does that mean they've probably started working on them?


You mean the CGI vids? Like the "another side another story" Secret vid? where you see roxas fighting heartless? In that case those aren't the graphics those are just Computer generated images and don't represent the games future graphics at all XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

I meant the CGI vids~~
KH1's CGI was below that of KH2, and you could see that in the secret ending.
So what does that mean for KH3?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I meant the CGI vids~~
> KH1's CGI was below that of KH2, and you could see that in the secret ending.
> So what does that mean for KH3?


Nothing much, just that the CGI technology improved, how many years are between KH and KH2? 2-3-4 years? so its normal the CGI advanced too


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't u notice a difference in the CGI of KH2 and that of the secret ending with the knights?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 14, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Don't u notice a difference in the CGI of KH2 and that of the secret ending with the knights?


Not really the knights are just shinnier XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

To me it seemed like next gen graphics~ either that or the style of CGI used was totally different from KH2


----------



## Athrum (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah the difference is in the style


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 14, 2006)

It couldn't be next-gen graphics. It's definitely CGI for the secret ending.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 14, 2006)

They need a online version of this game.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 14, 2006)

I see the possiblities with an online feature but to be honest i don't think it suits the game.


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 15, 2006)

an online version if having to pay probably be worth the money


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

First of all, how would the online be? Just random battles? Co-op?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 15, 2006)

^Most likely. But because of that it just wouldn't suit the game. It would just be wierd because of the type of game it is. Online feature would be kinda nice but it wouldn't do much for it


----------



## Iceagedude1 (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm on the last guy how do i kill this freak!!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 17, 2006)

^Gamefaq's is your friend.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 17, 2006)

Iceagedude1 said:
			
		

> I'm on the last guy how do i kill this freak!!



Attack

Sorry...but that really wasn't descriptive for us to help u


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Jun 18, 2006)

Well first of all, which part are you having trouble with against the last boss?Because there are,i think, four or three parts to this battle, so which is it?


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jun 19, 2006)

Ughh I gotta play this game again! I don't have the PS2 for ever!

I played pretty far (well pretty far for my standards) on easy, and you guys said even medium is chump, so I replayed on Hard.

Just slow on the process of playing everything again... >_< Maybe when I get to new parts it'll get better.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 19, 2006)

I finally completed the journal and I must say that I feel like i've wasted a whole lot of time


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 19, 2006)

^thats why there's proud mode


----------



## Raikage (Jun 19, 2006)

yep i started proud mode like 2 days ago right now im finishing port royal


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 19, 2006)

I've already beaten proud mode


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 19, 2006)

^well then...u....umm....i dunno


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 21, 2006)

What happened to the original bodies of Org. XIII members? This seems to be the biggest plot hole.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> What happened to the original bodies of Org. XIII members? This seems to be the biggest plot hole.


Um they are their bodies, nobody = the body without the heart


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Um they are their bodies, nobody = the body without the heart


I thought the nobodies are formed when they become a heartless? 

That is how Sora, Kairi and Ansem's nobodies are formed. But is this the same case for other Org. XIII members and rest of other nobodies?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> I thought the nobodies are formed when they become a heartless?
> 
> That is how Sora, Kairi and Ansem's nobodies are formed. But is this the same case for other Org. XIII members and rest of other nobodies?


A person loses their heart, empty shell (body) starts functioning on itself, only those strong of will can retain their mind and body shape. apparently there are 3 parts of a person, heart,soul, body we don't know what happens to the soul yet


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 21, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> I thought the nobodies are formed when they become a heartless?
> 
> That is how Sora, Kairi and Ansem's nobodies are formed. But is this the same case for other Org. XIII members and rest of other nobodies?



It is 

but when they get turned to a heartless there is an empty shell. What Vegitto-kun said is how they are formed.

In the case with Sora and Kairi, they lost their heart and the shells became nobodies......but Sora and Kairi got their hearts back....so now they are back with their hearts....but their nobodies still exist.

In the case with Ansem, who you should mean Xenanhort or something like that, he turned into a heartless.  The heartless is what you saw in KH1 as the last boss known as Ansem. With the empty shell left behind, Xemnas was created.

Get it? 

Though it makes me wonder. In KH1 when we fought the last boss it was the heartless of Xenanhort.  Except his heartless was an actual person with flesh and blood, though he carried the insignia. There has never been any other heartless like him.  Thats why its making me think.  What about the heartless for Org. XIII?  Is it possible that they are like Xenahort and keep a physical appearance like we saw in KH1?  Maybe in the secret video 
*Spoiler*: _Secret Video_ 



 those knight like guys are the heartless of Org. XIII, just that they are wearing armour and have their own Organization.


 It's a bit far-fetched but it is possible. Maybe we'll see that in KH3?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 21, 2006)

If you read in Wikipedia it says that the Nobodies are formed by the body and soul. That's why probably they remember their past lives.


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey. Can anyone beat Sephiroph? He´s freaking hard!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 21, 2006)

^I beat Sephiroth on Beginner and Proud Mode.....


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Nobodys are are shell left over when your hear becomes a heartless. In Xenanhorts case his Heartless took on the name Ansem while his Nobody counter part Xemnas watched from the shadows and built up Org XIII to collect the hearts of the heartless slain. They both were created at the same time as you get to fight Xemnas in Kingdom Hearts one Final Mix which is a Import with english dub worth a buy.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Jakotsu06 said:
			
		

> Nobodys are are shell left over when your hear becomes a heartless. In Xenanhorts case his Heartless took on the name Ansem while his Nobody counter part Xemnas watched from the shadows and built up Org XIII to collect the hearts of the heartless slain. They both were created at the same time as you get to fight Xemnas in Kingdom Hearts one Final Mix which is a Import with english dub worth a buy.



Well then there's the North American copy where unfortunatley they took out Final Mix, but fixed alot of bugs and gameplay issues that were in the Japanese one.  Pretty much for people who haven't played Final Mix, just go on youtube or somewhere else and watch it.  In KH2, when you fight him alone for the very first time, its exactly the same as when you fight him in KH1.  Even his moves are practically the same.  Just this time, you have ur KH2 abilities.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> It is
> 
> but when they get turned to a heartless there is an empty shell. What Vegitto-kun said is how they are formed.
> 
> ...


I reckon that the knights are either, keyblade makers, and each of them represent a different state of heart/place and make keyblades for their kind of keyblade master since they are on the same crossway like in KHOM and one of them led to the organisation's mansion, so maybe the 3 we saw are nobody, aby's and something else and the one in the end is the heartless or they are the souls of people

Ansem's report also said that there were other keyblade masters that turned evil


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 21, 2006)

^guess there are many theories on who those people really are ur's makes sense though.

edit*: also if anyone wants to see Sora fight Xemnas in KH1 here's the link:

this shit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> ^guess there are many theories on who those people really are ur's makes sense though.
> 
> edit*: also if anyone wants to see Sora fight Xemnas in KH1 here's the link:
> 
> ...


I must say that guy sucked 50% of the video was him healing o_O;


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 21, 2006)

^I know eh? Ethier he really sucked or Xemnas was just as strong and hard as Sephiroth


----------

